# For the Greater Good  - Full



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok, I've had this idea for a game kicking around in my head for a while now.  It would involve the party all having deeply religious and/or spiritual characters that have an intense need to fight the good fight.  Two of the books that I would be drawing things from would be Monte Cook's *Book of Hallowed Might* and the upcoming *Book of Exalted Deeds* by WotC.  Essentially the characters would be upstanding champions of light and good, willing to give all for what they believe in.

Because I'd be drawing on both of those books I'd require my players to own one and/or the other of them. 

For other information, it would be 12th level, 3.0 with maybe some 3.5 elements upon request, 32 point buy, max HP at first level, 75% of max for remaining levels.  Books allowed will be Races of Faerun, FRCS, Magic of Faerun, Faiths and Pantheons, Materia Magica (Dark Nebulae), Arms and Armor (Bastion Press), Arms and Equipment Guide, Draconomicon, Savage Species, all splatbooks, all three core books, BoHM, BoED, and Dragon magazine #277-#319.  Spellcasting Prodigy is banned.

Also I'm allowing my own PrCs (link in the sig).  The Forbiddance of the Divine, Forbidden Warrior, and Bound Woman (with slight alignment tweaking) may be particularly appropriate if people want them.  PCs will get 44,000gp to spend as they please from the listed sources, no more than 33,000gp on any one item.  They may submit a wish list for the other 44,000gp worth of gear, which I'll pick/roll up for them.  All items, spells, feats, PrCs are subject to DM approval before use.  If someone wants to swap in a class feature for something else, talk to me and I'll try to accomodate.

Also the characters will be required to take one or more of the "Vow" or "Oath" feats from either BoHM and or BoED.  
Everyone gets one preliminary vow feat (swear a vow/swear an oath) for free.  ECL races and templates will be permitted, up to a +4, including the half-celestial.  ECL races and templates will be given d8 hit dice for each level of the ECL, but no skills or feats.

This will not be a "destroy all demons" game, and will require some serious thought, consideration, and sacrifice on the parts of the players.  All actions will have consequences, and your character may have to make some hard moral choices.  Though there will probably be some combat, this will also incorporate some heavy roleplaying, so your characters should be equipped to do both.  Also possibly some stealth or deception might be required at some point.  This will be taking place in my homebrew world of Low'verok (look here for some information).

*Our Intrepid Band of Heroes* 

_Jaik_ - *Darren*, CG Tiefling Male Rogue 11

*Sebastion Andovar*, CG Male Human Paladin of Hoar 12 (BoHM variant), and *Aerofax*, CG Winged Half-Celestial Dire Mare (paladin's mount)

_KaintheSeeker_ - *Lyssia Darkwing*, CG Sanctified Frey’ri Ranger 4/Fighter 4 

_Jarval_ - *Nessa Caoilfhionn* (pronounced NES-a KEE-lin), NG Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple 11

_Lichtenhart_ - *Saint Norin, "Dawnkeeper"*, LG Male Human Saint / Monk 10

_doghead_ - *Sylinda Heartmantle *, CG Human Female Ascetic Druid 5/Swanmay 7, with *Aeric*, (Exalted Companion: Male Celestial Awakened Hawk) and *Bellona* (Cohort:  Female Unicorn)

*Sir Staeven Myleron, The Phoenix Knight*, NG Human Fighter 5/Annointed Knight 7

*Inactive Players*
Velenne (formerly Saint Norin)
Salthorae (formerly Sylinda Heartmantle)
GoodKingJayIII (formerly Sir Staeven Myleron, The Phoenix Knight)
Halivar (formerly Sebastion Andovar)

*Alternates*
Brother Shatterstone

IC thread
Rogue's Gallery 

World information below:

*The World of Low’verok*

Capital – Andeluvay, in the northeast on the Tonver River.

It is governed by a single king, King Xargo, and there are 48 high noble lords (mostly humans, genasi, and half-elves, but there are two gnomes and three halflings amongst them), three dwarven noble lords (from Silver Citadel, Citadel Amber, and Firegold Citadel), two elven noble lords (from the Farlight and Black Pine forests, respectively), and the current Council Speaker from the Sea of Song that govern their various parts of the country.  

Low’verok has very strong ties to the elemental, para-elemental, and quasi-elemental planes, and genasi of all types are common (though some more than others).  Elemental and half-elemental creatures also are seen with relative frequency, and they are generally considered lucky.  

Small gods are quite frequent, and many trees and pools of water embody the essence of the divine.  Signs that indicate the presence of a god are taken very seriously (some even include favored sacrifices).  Particularly for gods of ponds or springs, a small sacrifice of coin or food is required before taking water.  There are even a few small gods of berry bushes or fruit or nut trees, so small prayers before taking the fruits of the land are a part of everyday life.  Also, there are gods of the various animals and other creatures, so short prayers after taking the life of a creature for food or in self-protection are routine.  

Because of the close ties to the land through the elemental planes and small gods and nature spirits, it is rare that settlements abuse the land.  Logging, mining, hunting, trapping, etc. are usually done in a responsible manner (usually through treaties with local elven or gnome communities).  

The gods of Low’verok (and their domains) are:
*Alnaria* – neutral good Protector of children, Goddess of Innocence, Unicorn Queen (Animal, Good, Luck, Protection)
*Akadi* – neutral goddess of air (Air, Illusion, Travel, Trickery)
*Beshaba* – chaotic evil goddess of bad luck (Chaos, Evil, Fate, Lucky, Trickery)
*Boccob* – neutral god of magic (Knowledge, Magic, Trickery)
*Corellon Larethian* – chaotic good god of music and the arts (protector of elves) (Chaos, Good, Protection, War)
*Ehlonna* – neutral good nature goddess (Animal, Good, Plant, Sun)
*Erythnul* – chaotic evil god of slaughter (Chaos Evil, Trickery, War)
*Fharlanghn* – true neutral god of travel (Luck, Protection, Travel)
*Garl Glittergold* – neutral good god of jokes and humor (protector of gnomes) (Good, Protection, Trickery)
*Ghaunadaur* – chaotic neutral god of slimes, oozes, and aberrations (Cavern, Chaos, Earth, Slime, Water)
*Grumbar* – neutral god of earth (Cavern, Earth, Metal, Time)
*Gruumsh* – chaotic evil god of domination (protector of orcs) (Chaos, Evil Strength, War)
*Heironeous* – lawful good god of valor (Good, Law, and War)
*Hextor* – lawful evil god of tyranny (Destruction, Evil, Law, War)
*Hoar* – lawful neutral god of retribution (Fate, Law, Retribution, Travel)
*Istishia* – neutral god of water (Destruction, Ocean Storm, Travel, Water)
*Kelemvor* – lawful neutral god of death (Fate, Law, Protection, Repose, Travel)
*Kord* – chaotic good god of strength (Chaos, Good, Luck, Strength)
*Kossuth* – neutral god of fire (Destruction, Fire, Renewal, Suffering)
*Lliira* – chaotic good goddess of joy (Chaos, Charm, Family, Good, Travel)
*Loviatar* – lawful evil goddess of pain (Evil, Law, Retribution, Strength, Suffering)
*Milil* - neutral good god of musicians and music (Charm, Good, Knowledge, Nobility)
*Moradin* – lawful good god of the forge (protector of the dwarves) (Earth, Good, Law, Protection)
*Nerull* – neutral evil god of undead (Undeath, Death, Evil, Trickery)
*Obad-Hai* – neutral god of nature (Air, Animal, Earth Fire, Plant, Water)
*Oghma* - neutral god of knowledge (Charm, Knowledge, Luck, Travel, Trickery)
*Olidammara* – chaotic neutral god of thieves and tricks (Chaos, Luck, Trickery)
*Pelor* – neutral good god of the sun (Good, Healing, Strength, Sun)
*Selune* - chaotic good goddess of the moon (Chaos, Good, Moon, Protection, Travel)
*Siamorphe* – lawful neutral goddess of nobles (Knowledge, Law, Nobility, Planning)
*Sune* – chaotic good goddess of beauty and love (Chaos, Charm, Good, Protection)
*Talona* – chaotic evil goddess of disease and poison (Chaos, Destruction, Evil, Suffering)
*Talos* – chaotic neutral god of storms (Chaos, Destruction, Fire, Storm)
*Tymora* – chaotic good goddess of good luck (Chaos, Good, Luck, Protection, Travel)
*Valkur* – chaotic good god of sailors (Air, Chaos, Good, Ocean, Protection)
*Vecna* – neutral evil god of secrets (Evil, Knowledge, Magic)
*Wee Jas* – lawful neutral goddess of death and magic (Death, Law, Magic)
*Yondalla* – lawful good goddess of the hearth and family (protector of halflings) (Good, Family, Law, Protection)

There are two important things that everyone in Low’verok knows.  One is about the song pearls, and the other is about the Forbidden Lands.

Song pearls or glass pearls are worth, at the bare minimum, ten times platinum for a single one.  The rare, translucent pearls have many  powerful magical properties, from allowing one to understand magic, to healing, to making one stronger, or other equally wonderful things.  Song pearl beds are rigorously guarded by aquatic elves and often raided by kelpies or other aquatic monsters that like shiny things.  At least one open war was fought to control the song pearl trade (the Pearl War, which led to the creation of the current “free trade zone” around the Sea of Song).  No noble may control the trade, and no merchant may bargain with more than two aquatic elf communities for their supply.  As a matter of fact, there are no nobles controlling any community near the Sea of Song.  The towns and cities in that region each send a representative to Albon (the largest city of the region), and a leader is elected to represent the interests of the Sea of Song in the noble’s council in Andeluvay.  Song pearls are frequently bought by the king for use in the army, but there are also some markets for adventurers and very wealthy wizards or nobles.  

The Forbidden Lands are in the far southwest of Low’verok.  The coast around the peninsula is treacherous and rocky, and there is not a single good port around it, not that any sailor could be convinced to try.  The land leading up to the Forbidden Lands is inhospitable desert, inhabited only by nomadic tribes.  The edge of the Forbidden Lands is impossible to miss, as it is a shear cliff that drops straight down two hundred feet, as if the land had been cut by a knife.  There’s a common expression that goes simply “Nothing good comes out of the Forbidden Lands.”  And nothing ever has.  The only things people have ever seen come out of the Forbidden Lands are strange and deadly monsters.  The nomadic peoples of the Unwanted Desert (the border of the Forbidden Lands) have a strong warrior tradition and consider themselves the first line of defense against the horrors of the Forbidden Lands.  So far, none who have gone into them have come back to tell tales of it.  The phrase “I’ll send you to the Forbidden Lands” (or various permutations thereof) is uttered between deadly enemies or by assassins.

I'll try to give you a small mental picture of the world (as I have no digital map-making skills).  Picture, if you will, a large oval country.  There's a wide peninsula in the southwest.  Where the peninsula meets the land, there is a 200 ft cliff.  The entire peninsula is the Forbidden Lands.  Bordering this is the Unwanted Desert.  East of the desert is a mountain range known as the Dragonspine Mountains.  The Firegold Citadel, one of the dwarfholds, is there.  East of that is Skord's Swamp, a large marshy area that legend has it contains a black dragon.  Much further east in the southeast portion of the country is the Black Pine forest.  Running north to south in the eastern part of the country is the Tonver River, a major trade route.  In the northeast, right on the Tonver, is Andeluvay, the capital.

There's a large lake to the west and slightly south called Greenfire Lake, so called because it glows with a green fire at night.  No one knows why, but most sorcerers tend to come from those shores.  Just south of Greenfire Lake is a large expanse of plains, in the center of which is the city of Willow Grove.  The people of the plains are known for their talent for raising horses.

To the east and slightly north of Andeluvay is Ice Lake, thusly called because icebergs can be found in it all year round.  South of Ice Lake is the Sea of Song.  The area around the Sea is a free trade zone, so the trade capital of the country is in Albon, on the south shores of the Sea.  Every single guild has their central Guild Hall here, rather than in the capital.  Just west of the Sea of Song are the Firespine Mountains, home of the Silver Citadel and Citadel Amber dwarfholds.  To the north is the Farlight Forest, home of the highest elven nobles.  The Deepwater river runs from east to west, starting in the Firespine Mountains, running north of Skord's Swamp, and emptying into the Endless Sea just east of the Black Pine Forest.  The Deepwater is swift, cold, and in a deep gorge for most of its length and is unsuitable for trade.

From the peninsula of the Forbidden Lands to the Black Pine Forest is the shore of the Endless Sea.  The major ports are: Benshay, in the Unwanted Desert, specializing in goods from the desert nomads; Fort Merdin, just east of Benshay, a major naval outpost for the king; Port Jarlo, just east of Fort Merdin, specializing in exotic goods from the southern isles; Port Lyalee, between the Dragonspine Mountains and Skord's Swamp, run exclusively by halfing traders running to Albon; Gajin, just south of Skord's Swamp, this place has a high concentration of lizardfolk and water genasi and has a somewhat unsavory reputation; Port Xialar, just east of the Black Pine Forest, run by elves.  One hundred miles off the coast roughly south of Gajin is the island of Scuttlecove, known by only a few, and then only for its utterly unwholesome and depraved reputation.  The rest of Low'verok is surrounded by what is collectively (and rather unimaginatively) called the Unexplored Lands.  There's no taboo against exploring these lands as there is the Forbidden Lands.

*Forests of Low'verok*
While there are several wooded areas of Low'verok, the largest and most intimidating forests are the Farlight and the Black Pine.  These forests haven't been logged in centuries, and to the outside eye, remain virgin woods.  All elves come from one of the two forests.  While many elven communities exist in other areas of Low'verok, all elves are born in one of the two great forests.  A pregnant elven woman would make every effort to get back to her home forest (or the other, if her time is close) in order to give birth in one of the great elven communities.  The rare elf that is born outside the protection of the great forests (and its attending spirits) is considered unlucky or even cursed.  It's fairly obvious when an elf is born outside the great forests; a normal elf's eyes are green, a "outborn" elf's eyes are bright blue.

Other intelligent races generally do not enter the great forests without permission.  While the great forests are not exactly closed to outsiders, one needs a potent reason to come inside, and an even better one to come to one of the elven communities therein.  Some of the fringe communities of humans, gnomes, or half-elves have standing permission to a certain amount of hunting and gathering on the edges of the forest, and most consider these to be lucky.  A word from them carries weight when an outsider tries to gain entry to the great forests.

*Black Pine* - The Black Pine forest borders the coast in parts, and is subject the coastal raids that are part of life along the ocean.  The elves from this region run Port Xialar, which is open to all species, though they have their own ports deeper into the forest.  To hide their own ports, the elves employ obscuring magic, but sorcerers or wizards with pirate bands have brought down the elven defenses before.  In reaction to this, the elves of the Black Pine forest concentrate not on more powerful magic, but on skillful archers, frequently combined with magic.  The archers and arcane archers of the Black Pine forest are the best in Low'verok.  An elf from this region typically has a somewhat martial and practical outlook.  They're close to human and halfling trade routes as well, and generally get along with traders very well.

*Farlight* - If the Black Pine forest is said to represent the martial and warlight side of elves, than the Farlight forest represents the mystical and magical side.  Many centuries ago, human, half-elven, genasi, and others raised great magician's towers and created deep underground complexes.  The Farlight forest was a strange, isolated collection of communities bent on studying the arcane mysteries.  The elves permitted this because they too were fascinated by the magic, and hoped that with many others (particularly non-elves, that might have a different way of looking at things), the mysteries could be unraveled.  For reasons unknown, several strange areas of slightly warped magic exist in the Farlight forest, along with the odd portal.  Because of these strange magical fields, the Farlight forest contains several odd creatures, infused with the odd magical currents.  The mysteries of the Farlight forest have prevented any kind of major invasion, despite the fact that it borders the Unexplored Lands.  Orc hoards have simply been swallowed up by it, as evidinced by left-behind sheilds, weapons, and armor as they tried to run.

However, a few centuries ago, the great towers and complexes began to fall into ruin.  The arcanists and magisters with their strange experiments had simply vanished without a trace.  The elves were uncertain of how this happened, but visions from Corellon Larethian convinced them that it had been folly to allow the raising (and descending) of towers into the great forests, particularly by non-elves.  

The forest today is dotted by crumbling ruins of once-great towers, usually in close proximity to one strange magic field or another.  The elves shun them, and continue to live in their natural cities.  However, they know that some strange things still reside in the old complexes.  They occasionally let well-trusted adventuring groups clean out some of the more troublesome ones.

The elves of the Farlight forest still carry on a strong magical tradition.  The most powerful wizards tend to come from the Farlight, as well as many unique spells and magical items.

*Andeluvay:*  The captial city of Low'verok may not be the trade capital, but it does boast something else aside from the king's palace.  There are portals in Andeluvay to every single one of the Inner Planes, and genasi that may be extremely rare elsewhere are much more common.  Andeluvay does brisk business in planar travel as well as goods that help one traverse the planes.  Thus the Wayfarer's Guild is the only Guild with their main Guild Hall in Andeluvay rather than Albon.  

Also each temple has its head temple in the capital city, so it is also the religious center of Low'verok.  However, there are no public temples to most evil deities, nor Hoar, Olidamarra, or Ghaunadaur.  But there are temples to Beshaba (connected to Tymora's temple, rare is the sight of one temple with the other), and Talona.  Their presence is scarely tolorated by some of the other churches, but one never mentiones one luck goddess without her sister and Talona's clergy's ability to diagnose and remove disease is better even than Pelor's so their public presense is tolorated.  In reality, all temples have a strong presense here, but those who are disapproved of or persecuted stay hidden from the public eye.

*Guilds:*  Each Guild and several organizations have their own seal.  Inns and other establishments with the guild seal on the door offer discounts or additional services to members of that guild.  Here's a few descriptions of the various guild seals:

*Adventurer's Guild:*  A crossed sword and bone, with a starburst behind.
*Weaver's Guild:*  Six by six crosshatch.
*Miner's Guild:*  Pickaxe.
*Jeweler's Guild:*  Faceted gem.
*Tailor's Guild:*  Spool and threaded needle.
*Tanner's Guild:*  A hide.
*Trader's Guild:*  A coin above a wagon wheel.
*Diver's Guild:*  Open clam shell with pearl in it (see only around the Sea of Song).
*Shipwright's Guild:*  Simple ship with billowing sail.
*Locksmith's Guild:*  Keyhold and key.
*Moneychanger's Guild:*  Three different sized coins.
*Cooper's Guild:*  A barrel.
*Cobbler's Guild:*  A boot.
*Horse Trainer's Guild:*  Horse head.
*Healer's Guild:*  A hand, palm forward, behind a morter and pestle.
*Elemental Guild:*  Leaping flames, round circle (pebble), waves, and three wavy lines (wind) (for genasi that wish to learn more about how to use their unique heritage).
*Gravecrawler's Guild:* (morticians) Skull and a stone
*Mage's Guild:*  Starburst.
*Messenger's Guild:*  A winged foot.
*Wayfarer's Guild:*  A door.
*Brotherhood of Alchemy:*  A circle, split in two horizontally.  The bottom half is dark, the top light with a morter and pestle.

*Names:*  In Low'verok, it is reasonably common for a person to change their name if they change careers, signaling that the person wishes to be free of their past.  Calling someone by a former name is considered an insult, unless the former personality of that name is sorely needed.  Old adventurers have been called to arms by their old names before.  Many will take great pains to conceal their past so that they cannot be called by their former names.  

*Laws:*  One of the quirks of Low'verok law is that necromancy is not illegal.  Bodies of executed lawbreakers are given to necromancers so that they can be animated for public service, such as cleaning sewers.

*Magic Item Names:*  All magic items have some kind of name.  Also, if owned long enough, additional powers can be discovered about them.  For example, an _amulet of natural armor +1_ known as Yelfark's Shield after the druid that created it, might become a +2 and grant electricity resistance 10 as its owner increases in level.  Discarding it or giving it to another allows the item to revert to its base power.

*About Small Gods*

Small gods come in four varieties - water, plant, stone or earth, and animal.  Each type of god can only affect a small area, but can be quite potent in that area.  Specific rituals about the various gods are typically known to priests of various deities that are closely connected to them, Istishia for water, Grumbar for earth, Obad-Hai for plants and animals, etc.  Specfic rituals and sacrifices for the small gods can be determined with a Knowledge (religion) check.

*Water* - the small gods of water are primarily those of very small bodies of water, typically springs, ponds, and small streams.  Rivers, seas, and oceans fall under the purview of the gods of water and oceans (Istishia and Valkur respectively).  

Small gods of water, particularly those of springs, typically demand a sacrifice before their water can be taken.  Natives of the area generally do not have to sacrifice every time, as they are considered under the god's protection.  Natives typically sacrifice once per year, usually part of a community celebration.  

However, travelers and strangers must give a sacrifice before the god will allow his water to be taken.  Typical sacrifices include coins, gems, or food.  Tossing the sacrifices into the body of water is usually sufficient, or setting it right next to it will do.  

If the sacrifice is given, the water can be taken, and is typically cool and fresh for as long as it is carried.  For natives of the region, the water may occasionally act as a healing potion, or help remove disease or poison if the god is petitioned and additional sacrifices made.  The god will never bestow these additional powers on non-natives that drink the water.

If a sacrifice is not given before water is taken (usually by strangers), then several things might happen.  The water may bend away from the stranger, making it impossible for the water to be taken.  Or drinking the water may give the drinker a disease, or poison him, or dehydrate him to the point of near death.  It is never wise to anger a water god.  In addition to bad water, they can also call down bad weather, such as a rainstorm or even a thunderstorm to plague a rude or stingy traveler.  

*Plant:*  Plant gods are more rare, but there is at least one plant god for every plant species, and occasionally more than one.  Plant gods are not as temperamental as water gods, and by simply asking permission to take their fruits, nuts, or leaves, one can have them with little problem.  Some are even quite fine with allowing one to take their entire selves, as they are instantly reborn in a plant of the appropriate type, so the location of the plant gods changes constantly.

For natives of an area, fruit or nut plant gods may allow their fruit to have healing properties above and beyond the normal.  Burning the wood of a properly propositioned plant god (typically a tree god), brings good health and prosperity to natives.  Indeed, the burning of the wood of a willing tree god is a necessary part of several religious rituals (particularly to Kossuth, but also to Obad-hai).  Having a house built from wood of a willing tree god is considered tremendously lucky (no pun intended).  


Strangers that do not ask for permission to take fruit or nuts from plant gods usually become sick upon them.  Burning the wood of an unwilling tree god will usually result in a disease known as "burning leprosy," which presents itself as rotting flesh combined with a terrible burning pain (inhaled/contact DC 30, incubation 1 day, 1d6 Con, 1d6 Cha each month until death occurs).  This disease cannot be removed with any known spell until the victim has been the recipient of an _atonement_ spell.  Then it can be removed with a _remove disease_ spell.

*Earth and stone* - Earth and stone gods are quite rare compared to the other gods.  They are also the most disinterested in the affairs of mortals.  Usually one only has to worry about them if one is a miner, which means dwarves are the most frequent natives of a stone god.  Usually stone gods only want music as their sacrifice, which has led to the development of the dwarven mining songs.  They are sung nigh-constantly while the work of mining is going on, so that they might appease the god while they work to gain the riches of the earth.  

If the songs are not sung, cave-ins occur where none should and with no warning; deadly gas seeps into the mine; or a spring where there was none suddenly appears to flood it.  Mines with particularly good singers usually yield particularly bountiful amounts of their chosen mineral.  

*Animal gods* - For each animal, there is an animal god.  The particularly fine buck with the massive rack, the unusually swift and strong mountain lion, and the oddly evasive frog are all examples of animal gods.  (In game terms, animal gods are legendary animals with DR 5/-.)  

Prayers are necessary before taking the life of any animal, but doubly so if you even think you have an animal god in your bowsight.  An animal god taken with proper prayer can give great power to the eater.  If the flesh or blood of a properly prepared (prayed to) animal god is consumed within ten minutes of their death, it acts as a _cure moderate wounds_ potion (2d8+5 hit points restored), as well as granting a +4 Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution enhancement bonus for twenty-four hours.  It also grants one ability unique to the individual god (+10 to jump checks for the frog god, +10 to base speed for the deer god, Pounce extraordinary ability for the cat god) that lasts for 24 hours as well.  If the animal god was slain without prayer and their flesh and/or blood consumed within 10 minutes, it grants the opposite (it inflicts 2d8+5 points of damage, the person takes a -4 penalty to their Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution score for 24 hours, in addition to something unique to the god being done to them.  -10 to base speed from the deer god, etc.).  

After the ten minute "window" the power fades, and can only act as a _cure moderate wounds_ (for a properly prepared killing) or an _inflict moderate wounds_ (for an improperly prepared one).  This applies to any dried meat as well, for as long as a year and a day.  

The hide of an animal god, whether properly or improperly killed, gives the possessor DR 5/- for a year and a day, then it becomes unremarkable unless a special ritual is done.  If the fresh blood of an animal god is spilled onto the old hide of the same type (deer god blood on an old deer god hide), the DR becomes active again for one full moon (thirty days).  

A slain animal god is instantly reborn into another body, so the animals are never without their god.  Those that do favors for animal gods may be marked with a sign, typically a small picture of the animal or the footprint thereof, and may never be molested by animals of that type (help the rat god, never have rats attack you again).  Those that improperly slay an animal god may be hounded by that type of animal for years until the god extracts an appropriate revenge.

Regular vermin do not have gods, and are thus exempt from these rituals.  However, monstrous vermin do have gods, and measures must be taken as normal.


----------



## Jaik (Oct 9, 2003)

Yes!  The chance to play an honest-to-goodness hero!  Put me down for this one!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2003)

Done.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 9, 2003)

Count me in!  Looking at possibly a contemplative or mystic theurge type of character.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok, I'm going to edit that in, but the mythic theurge does make me twitch mightily, as does the Spellcasting Prodigy.  So I probably won't allow those two, and probably none of the other 3.5 PrCs since we're playing 3.0 mostly.  

But in other news, welcome aboard Velenne!  

For those wanting to pick deities, the link for the information on the world of Low'verok has the deity list.  It's a hybrid list of Greyhawk and Forgotten Realms deities with a unique one or two thrown in.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 9, 2003)

count me in too, ill start workin up a character soon


----------



## Mirth (Oct 9, 2003)

Paladin's my favorite class, so I'd be up for this in a heartbeat. I don't have BoHM but I should by the time BoED comes in. How about Book of the Righteous? That one I've got.

Jay


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

I don't own Book of the Righteous, so I can't use it.    It's ok, though, I don't want to start until I get a chance to look BoED over, so we have some time.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 10, 2003)

Is there a limit on the number of paladins in the group? I'd love  to play the BoHM paladin, but Mirth has already expressed a desire to take that class.

  If not, I can play a cleric, so count me in, anyhow.

  BTW, is it 32-point buy before or after the 12 levels are taken?  Those 3 extra ability points would be mighty handy...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

No limit on the number of palidins.  If someone wants to use the NG or CG paladin that's cool too.  And the 32 point buy is for level one... you get to add your 3 ability increases as normal plus racial and magical and whatever...  So in short, welcome aboard Halivar!

Also, we can have rogues and wizards and fighters and monks and whatever else too.  Though we already have two paladins and what seems to be an arcane caster (from Velenne), you guys can make whatever kind of good hero you want (within the bounds of reason).


----------



## Velenne (Oct 10, 2003)

I know, I know, you said no more ECL than +4 but....  

Savage Species has the Hound Archon as 11 ECL.  That fits under the cap and matches the setting...it would be really neat to play one!  Yup, sure would....


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 10, 2003)

are we aloud to use the Monster of Legend template from the Monster Manual II, its only a +2. I only ask because I would only be able to use it on a beast, magical beast, or monstrous humanoid. 

And by saying you dont get the feats or skills, that includes the feat that half-celestials get every fourth level right?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

Velenne - Well, I'll probably let you play something, provided I own it _and_ you have a most excellent story.  I don't own SS, but I do own the Monster Manual.  Now tell me true, compare me the SS hound archon to the 3.0 MM hound archon and tell me what, if anything, would be different.  Then I shall ponder, and let you know.  What would be the one class level you were thinking of taking?

Absolute Zero - I might allow that, but what beast, magical beast, or monstrous humanoid were you thinking of applying it to?


----------



## Halivar (Oct 10, 2003)

Absolute Zero said:
			
		

> are we aloud to use the Monster of Legend template from the Monster Manual II, its only a +2.



 The CR rating is +2. I imagine the LA would be much higher. Does SS include the MM2 templates?

  EDIT:  Wow... I might be the only straight human in this outfit.

 EDIT EDIT: Ray Silver, do we need to post characters here or e-mail them to you?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

I'll put up a Rogue's Gallery here shortly and you can post them there.

And now that I've had a chance to ponder it, I think I'm going to try to keep it as simple as a 12th level game will allow.  No hound archon Velenne, and no monster of legend template Absolute Zero.  I don't have SS, and I fear the hound archon's teleport at will ability.  And I don't have time to assess the monster of legend ECL, and some of those abilities listed are very scary.

[edit]  Rogue's Gallery is up.  Rogue's Gallery Thread 

I shall be calling this game:  For the Greater Good.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 10, 2003)

but we can still be +4ECL and stuff right, cuz if we can ill be a half-dragon or half-celestial, still pondering


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

Yup yup.  The offers in the first post still stand so you can go with the half-dragon or half-celestial.  Both of which I'm assessing a +4 ECL.


----------



## Heavy_D (Oct 10, 2003)

*yup*

i wouldnt mind playin this quest too?


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 10, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Yup yup.  The offers in the first post still stand so you can go with the half-dragon or half-celestial.  Both of which I'm assessing a +4 ECL.




wut do ya mean by assessing them a +4, like ur makin them +4


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

Cool, I'm getting all the lurkers out of the woodwork!  Sure, welcome aboard Heavy_D!  

I'll now be taking three alternates for those still interested.

Just a point now:  Does everyone own, or will own within two weeks either the Book of Hallowed Might or the Book of Exalted Deed?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

Absoulte Zero - there's some disagreement about the ECL for those two templates, so I'm just saying that I'm going to use them as having a +4 ECL.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 10, 2003)

but a half-celestial is only a +1ECL normally, how did it get that high?!?!?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

The *Challenge Rating* is only a +1, the *Effective Character Level* is a +4.  If the template is used on a monster or NPC that is swiftly killed or dealt with all the special abilities are blown through fairly quickly.  But the immunities, spell-like abilities, possible wings, and other goodies are used by a PC over and over again.  Thus they get more use out of them.  So the ECL, which is used by PCs is worth far more than the CR, which is applied to monsters.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 10, 2003)

I suppose, but if ya look into it half-celestial is, as you mentioned, a +4 ECl but a plus +1 CR, but a half-dragon is a +3 ECL and a +2CR if you look at them in 3.5, in which these templates havent changed much


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

There's been a half-dragon in my gaming group and we all decided, after four months of playing, that he should have been a +4 ECL.  Experience is my teacher.  The DM rules the half-dragon to be a +4 ECL.    Besides, you're getting some free hit points.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 10, 2003)

oh, right extra HD, forgot about that. I guess it all sounds reasonable. I'll make a character and have it up soon, although i still havent decided on half-celestial or half-dragon yet.


----------



## Heavy_D (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey absalute you from canada??  (Cool)


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 10, 2003)

oh and could you explain the point buy? i had sumone explain it to me but im thinkin they told me all wrong.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

Ok, take a look at the 3.0 DMG, page 20.  It's all explained right there.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 10, 2003)

In that case, I think I'll hold off on committing to a character type until I get the BoED.  I'll call my FLGS and find out when they're gonna get it.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 10, 2003)

When is the BoED released? 
So far I'll be a Half-Celestial//Half-Human Fighter, I'll may post my stats on the Rouges Gallery tomorrow, but i may change things depending on what i find in the BoED.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

My gaming store (In Iowa) is getting the BoED, theoretically, on the 17th of October.  Take that how you will.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

Halivar - Sebastion Andovar looks excellent.    Go ahead and post a wish list of additional items or types of items at the end of your character sheet.  Check out the world info in the first post (I just edited) to see the various gods.  Since my world has a lot of small gods, having Sebastion have come from an obscure religious order fits well.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 10, 2003)

So as a +4ECL I get an extra 4d8 HD, eh?


----------



## Halivar (Oct 10, 2003)

In response to your earlier query, Ray, I got the BoHM, but not BoED (obviously).  I'm probably not going to change my character for anything in the BoED (I really only used two feats and the new paladin from BoHM).

 It sort of sounds like no one else has the BoHM.  I strongly urge everyone to get it.  The PDF is $8-something and well worth it.  The Monte Cook paladin is the new default in my group.

 BTW, Ray, I haven't yet decided on a mount, yet.  Can you tell me how much is too much, so I have a good benchmark of what you're allowing?  The DotF suggests nothing with a CR higher than your level - 3.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

+4 ECL yes, and an extra 4d8 *hit points* (the first d8 will of course be maximized because of the max hit points at first level).  You don't get extra feats, skills, or anything else, just the hit points for that +4 ECL.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

Halivar - Well, lets go with the CR level -3 three thing for now.  Give me some suggestions and I'll see if I have any problems with them.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 10, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Give me some suggestions and I'll see if I have any problems with them.



 I've been thinking of something along the lines of a winged half-celestial dire warhorse or even just a celestial pegasus... unfortunately I can't think of any reason why my character would have either one of those. I may have to develop some back story.

 I don't necessarily need or even want a CR 9 animal; I don't want my mount to overshadow the group in any way. If worse comes to worse I'll just say dire warhorse and let that be that.

 EDIT: Hrrmm... Dire Horse has natural armor of 6. Level 12 paladin's mount has natural armor of 8. Half-Celestial confers a +1 natural armor bonus. Is the total natural armor bonus 8, 9 or 15?  _Now that I think about it, the HC's +1 modifies the DH's 6.  The paladin's mount natural armor supercedes (does not stack) both.  Thus it is 8._


----------



## Heavy_D (Oct 11, 2003)

I'll be a Half-Celestial//Half-Human Monk, i will put my stats on the Rouges Gallery or what ever (soon)    If i am in that is


----------



## Halivar (Oct 11, 2003)

Aerofax the half-celestial dire horse is up, under my character bio. I decided to shoot for CR 6, but he still looks a little... well... too good to be true. Take a look. You may need to nerf him (won't hurt my feelings).


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 11, 2003)

What's the BoHD? Like wut duz HD stand for there?


----------



## Halivar (Oct 11, 2003)

Absolute Zero said:
			
		

> What's the BoHD? Like wut duz HD stand for there?



  I think somebody was either referring to:
  BoHM = Book of Hallowed Might (SSS, Monte Cook)
  BoED = Book of Exalted Deeds (WotC?)

  Those are the two sourcebooks Ray's going to use in this game.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 11, 2003)

Absolute Zero said:
			
		

> What's the BoHD? Like wut duz HD stand for there?




I think it is The Book of Hallowed Might (BoHM) from Malhavoc and The Book of Exalted Deeds (BoED) from Wizards of the Coast.

Jay

Edit: Posted too slow!


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 11, 2003)

ok, thanx mirth


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 11, 2003)

Do u guys no wut book i can find the balance enchantment in?


----------



## Halivar (Oct 11, 2003)

Ok, wishlist is up, in green below my equipment and above my character bio.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 11, 2003)

I've got the BoHM now. Gonna try to get the BoED too.

Jay


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 11, 2003)

Ray Silver, I want to buy (with my starting gold) a belt of giant strength, but I'd prefer it in the form of a collar or necklace. Would you let me get a collar of giant strength with the same enchantment and market price as the belt of giant strength?

If yes, then could I also make that only a +2 str bonus for 4,000 gp, or a +1 str bonus for 1000 gp instead of +4str for 16,000gp?

Do we add our Con mod to each of the d8HD we get for being +4ECL?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 12, 2003)

Halivar - Hmmm... your mount does indeed look very sweet...  Lemme look that over more closely and see if I can't see anything you missed.  I'll try to get your random items up today.

Absolute Zero - Yes, I'll let you have a collar of strength (+2) for 4,000gp.  And yes the Con mod does count for the ECL hit points.

Everyone else, how's the character generation going?


----------



## Heavy_D (Oct 12, 2003)

Its going good but i am having a litle trouble. my DM dousnt usualy get us to lvl 12 so i am a litle lost and i havnt used a template before so yeah but i think its going good


----------



## Jaik (Oct 13, 2003)

Well, I think I have a rough concept for the character, just need to decide whether or not to use a template and then sit down with my BoHM...


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 13, 2003)

How much do bracers of armor and mithral breastplate weigh?


----------



## Heavy_D (Oct 13, 2003)

if i was flying above some one say 15 and i thow a shuriken down at them would my range increase.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 13, 2003)

Some of these questions are best answered in the D&D rules, forums, but I'd say mithril breastplate is 25 lbs. (because that puts it with chain shirt, which is light armor), and that the range for the shuriken would not increase, because (1) the rules don't indicate anywhere that it does and (2) shuriken are not weapons designed to be thrown on a trajectory, forward kinetic energy disspiates as it becomes downward kinetic energy, thus negating damage, and (3) even if it didn't, real-world physics have no place in D&D.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 14, 2003)

Well I figured I'd ask the DM, because it is infact a DM's decesion when it is not explained throroughly or not at all in the books. 

And I belive wut Heavy D meant, was (for example) if an arrow is shot downward there is really no limit to how far it can go. The appropriate response then would be that; in this case the range of the weapon is also the range of effective accuracy, whereas when the maximum range of the weapon is surpassed the attack becomes so inaccurate that it misses or you simply gain a negative on your attack. But you are right when you say that Heavy D's question is not mentioned in the rules.

But thanks for the input anyways.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 14, 2003)

Absolute Zero said:
			
		

> Well I figured I'd ask the DM, because it is infact a DM's decesion when it is not explained throroughly or not at all in the books.



 Oh, I understand that.  I wasn't commenting on appropriateness, but rather I figured that you might get a quicker answer in the D&D Rules forum.  As for the shooting straight donw thing, I agree with you; but it is the DM's call, I suppose.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 14, 2003)

Still waiting on BoED to come out in my area.  Anyone know an exact release date or is "October" all we have?


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 14, 2003)

I've posted my character, but I have yet to do his appearance, personality, background and wish list. Just check it over, Ray Silver.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 14, 2003)

I like your idea of having an adventure that specifically will go into the moral ground of paladin-type characters.
I'd be interested in helping out as an alternate.
I'm worried that I might create something that would be too powerful for the level you may want to play at, though (I really like Paladins and like to powergame them to prove their worth.  )

What kind of power level do you prefer? What kind of power levels do you want to have? Would you like having a character that can dish out quite a bit of damage, and be a serious thorn in the side of Evil?  

I have BoHM, Call of Duty, Book of the Righteous, DotF.

Heavy G, is that YOU?


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 14, 2003)

Halivar said:
			
		

> EDIT: Hrrmm... Dire Horse has natural armor of 6. Level 12 paladin's mount has natural armor of 8. Half-Celestial confers a +1 natural armor bonus. Is the total natural armor bonus 8, 9 or 15?  _Now that I think about it, the HC's +1 modifies the DH's 6.  The paladin's mount natural armor supercedes (does not stack) both.  Thus it is 8._



Actually, it's 15.
The Paladin's mount's NA is a bonus. This has been confirmed in FAQ's, so you're good to rock Evil!

At level 12, all should be pretty much badasses if you've ripped Evil a new one long enough to last this long.
12th level to me is the legendary heroes you hear songs sung about. I'd think some high-powered heroes would certainly be in order, but that's completely up to the DM.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2003)

Absolute Zero - Bracers of armor - 1 lb.  Mithril breastplate - 25 lbs.

Heavy_D - No additional range on your shuriken whilst flying.

reapersaurus - I'll add you as an alternate.

The half-celestial dire warhorse's natural AC bonus from being a paladin's mount does indeed stack.

Absolute Zero - I have some issues with Dalabrac D'Morlhan.  First of all, why is he darn near Large?  A half-celestial falls within the normal size ranges for the base creature, so make him within human norms (using the height and weight chart in chapter 6 of the PHB as your guideline for absolute max).  Also, check the errata for the fullblade.  It's too big to be used by a Medium creature (which your character should be) so you may select a different weapon.

Also to have the Oath of Combat you have to chose the Swear an Oath feat as your freebie (as that's the prereq for Oath of Combat) rather than Devout Faith.

As a very minor nitpick I think you have two skill points too many (2+3)*4 = 20 + 4 = 24 at first level.  Then (2+3+1)*7 = 42 for the remaining seven levels equals 66 skill points in total.  Just a very little thing.  Other things with skill points:  Your Diplomacy modifier should be +9 not +10.

Oh and put that your detect evil ability is 1/day.

Umm... I think that's it.  Do you have a wish list for your character?  Just pop that up along with your background, personality, and appearance as soon as you have them.

I think Dalabrac D'Morlhan looks like a good addition to the party though.  He's really going to work well.  

Also if anyone is interested you may use the BoHM paladin (along with the variant paladins) and ranger, along with the BoEMII's sorcerer and bard.  Just thought I'd broaden the options there.

And I said I was going to get up Sebastion's items yesterday Halivar and I didn't.  Sorry!  Let me update this weekend, and by then I should theoretically own the BoED (my store says it's due on Friday the 17th).


----------



## Halivar (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Ray.

 Hrmm... looking at my character next to Absolute Zero's, it looks like my character's going to play the chump next to his templated brethren. No matter, though! We'll see what youth and speed can do next to age and treachery...


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 15, 2003)

Ray Silver, I really don't see what's wrong with being above average in height and weight, I figure his size complements his worship of the god of strength and athletics(Kord). I realize he is near large, but medium is 6-8ft which means that it's possible to have medium creatures as tall as Dalabrac.

BUT, if you really insist that I be normal*sigh*, then I'll change it. Aswell, he only weighs as such because of his immense muscle mass (22 str) and his height. 

The fullblade as a matter of fact can be used in two hands without penalty by a medium sized creature, all you need is the exotic proficiency, which I have (if you don't believe me check the Arms and Equipment). 

I will fix that two extra skill point thing, probably just an adding problem(did it in my head). I'll change that Devout Faith to Swear an Oath (must of been looking at the wrong feat).

I will get that wishlist up soon, along with my appearance, background and personality.

I'm also exchanging my bracers in for another +2str item.


----------



## Heavy_D (Oct 15, 2003)

i am just about dun my charecter (am so exited) i think i just got my feets and items then i am gunna get my DM and Power player guy to see if i did it right (i havnt used a template yet)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2003)

Absolute - Ok, I can see that for the height and weight, so go ahead and keep that.

However, for the fullblade, A&E is not among the books I own, so I am currently going off of the errataed Sword and Fist, which states the fullblade is too large for a medium-sized creature to use at all.  Look here.  Thus I stand by my judgement and request that you select another weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 15, 2003)

I'd really much rather not use the fullblade from the Sword and Fist, mostly becuase it sucks. 

I think it's unjustified that I can't use a weapon because you don't own the book. I don't if it's because you don't trust me or what, but I'd like you to reconsider, or look into it or something, if you need proof I can get you proof, or references or whatever.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2003)

Absolute Zero said:
			
		

> I'm also exchanging my bracers in for another +2str item.



  Umm.... no.  Both of those bonuses are inherant Strength bonuses and do no stack, even though they are from different sources.  If you want a +4 bonus to Str, you need to pay 16,000gp like normal.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2003)

Absolute Zero said:
			
		

> I'd really much rather not use the fullblade from the Sword and Fist, mostly becuase it sucks.
> 
> I think it's unjustified that I can't use a weapon because you don't own the book. I don't if it's because you don't trust me or what, but I'd like you to reconsider, or look into it or something, if you need proof I can get you proof, or references or whatever.



  Ok, now let's look at that link I sent you, shall we?  Fullblade, according to the S&F errata is a Huge weapon, does 2d8 damage, 19-20/x2 crit, and *can't be used by a Medium creature at all*.  So you wouldn't be using the fullblade from S&F anyway because your character is a Medium creature and simply isn't large enough to weild it properly.  

Now, I gave a fairly long list of books that you guys could select from in the first post.  







> Races of Faerun, FRCS, Magic of Faerun, Faiths and Pantheons, Materia Magica (Dark Nebulae), Arms and Armor (Bastion Press), all splatbooks, all three core books, BoHM, BoED, and Dragon magazine #277-#312.



  That's 16 books, one of which is a weapon book, and 35 magazines.  If you can't find anything to your liking within that material, then I'm sorry.  But if I don't own it, you can't use it.  That's what I consider fair for a PbP game.    Unlike a face-to-face game I can't just pick up your book and take a look at the item in question.  I find that working out of the same book pool is a lot easier on my psyche.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 15, 2003)

Actually,  Ray Silver, now that I've looked into it, the S&E errata has just made the fullblade the same as it is in the arms and equipment(which is newer so would be more accurate). 

In the errata it says the size becomes huge instead of large, it doesn't say that medium sizes can't use it in two hands at all, it says with an exotic proficiency a medium can use  in two hands and a large can use in one hand.

But if a blatant fact like that, one that you already knew, isn't enough for you, then whatever, I'll change to some other crappy thing. OK.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2003)

Absolute Zero - *Check the link I provided for you in an above post!*  Allow me to quote the errata from said link, that link being the Sword and Fist errata:  







> p. 72, Fullblade.  Replace text with:
> *Fullblade*:  A fullblade is 18 inches longer than a greatsword and is too large for Medium-sized creature to use at all.  A Large creature could use the fullblade in one hand, but would suffer the standard -4 nonproficiency penalty to its attack rolls, or with two hands as a martial weapon.  A Large creature with the Exotic Weapon proficiency could use the fullblade in one hand with no penalty.  A fullblade is also called an ogre's greatsword.



  I don't know how much more clear I can make that.  If you agree that the A&E errata made it a Huge weapon, then you can only agree that a Medium-sized creature cannot use it, as a Medium-sized creature can't weild a weapon two size catagories above their own.

This is the information that I'm using, so either you may use it, or you may step aside.  If you're going to get so upset because I won't allow a _single_ weapon, _because the errata says it's impossible for your character to use_, and then claiming that information _from a book that I am not allowing people to draw from for this game_ allows you to do so, then you may step down.  

I don't want to fight with people over details like this.  I DM these PbP games for fun, and arguing with my players over something like this is not fun for me.  If 16 books and 35 magazines worth of things aren't good enough to inspire you to find something for your character, then perhaps a different DM and different game would be to your liking.

This post probably sounds rather angry, and it is.  I don't mean to scare the rest of my players, but I'm really not willing to have to ram heads for the rest of the game, and this is not the best of beginnings.

Absolute Zero, are we going to be able to compromise, or is there a different game you'd like to play?


----------



## Halivar (Oct 15, 2003)

Absolute, you didn't read far enough in the errata.  Read point #72.  It says to replace the entire Fullblade description with:



> *Fullblade:* A fullblade is18 inches longer than a greatsword, and *is too large for a Medium-size creature to use at all.* A Large creature could use the fullblade with one hand, but would suffer the standard –4 nonproficiency penalty to its attack rolls, or with two hands as a martial weapon. A Large creature with the Exotics Weapon proficiency could use the fullblade in one hand with no penalty. A fullblade is also called an ogre’s greatsword.



 Ooops... tried to post 10 minutes ago... kind of late now.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 15, 2003)

First of all, I don't even know why I'm arguing over the TWO YEAR OLDVERSION of the fullblade, if you had the decency you would let me use the 2003 versiom found in the A&E, where the description makes perfect sense and in doing so allows medium characters to use it.

I've attached a screen shot of the fullblade description from the up to date A&E. Look for your self. If you can find some retarded errata or official FAQ that says otherwise, I will change it without questioon.


P.S. Halivar, mind your buisness, I realize you just want to help, but your not.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2003)

Umm...  what part of I'm only drawing from a certain pool of books do you not understand?  I personally don't agree that a Huge weapon can be used by a Medium-sized creature at all.  Halflings can't use greatswords, and humans can't use fullblades.  Please see page 97 of the 3.0 PHB, upper left, under the _Too Large to Use_ section for my reasoning.  Fullblades are the weapons of giants.  That is my ruling.  That is from the books that I am using.  If your entire character concept hinged on him using a fullblade, then I'm sorry.  Perhaps you need a different character concept.

If you cannot accept this and continue to have a bad attitude about it, then I'm going to ask you to step down.  I will not waste any further time on this.  I have made my judgement.  If you cannot accept the DM's ruling based on the books that she is using as well as her own preference as to what she will and will not allow in her game, then you need to find another DM that will let you do as you please.  

Please make your decision.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 15, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> I have made my judgement.




Well, that's all you had to say, if you wanted to make a judgement call, you should of just said so. I'll have no quarrels with a DM's judgement or rule alteration. But when you try to back it up with info I disagree with, I'll back up what I know, with agreeable info. 

Sorry about all that, no hard feelings. I'll choose a different weapon right away.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2003)

Okiday Absolute, that's good to know.  Thanks for working with me.  It's interesting that they changed the information, but I simply don't agree with A&E's interpretation of the fullblade.

But I have yet one more thing with your character - You can't use bracers of armor with your mithril breastplate.  Bracers of armor provide an armor bonus to AC.  So does the breastplate.  The two don't stack.  If you want a higher AC, then get an amulet of natural armor (note that it doesn't stack with your own personal natural armor, though you could get one with a higher bonus that you possess), a ring of protection, or anything else that provides a non-armor bonus to AC.  Or you could just put something like that on your wish list and we'll see what happens.  Then you could spend your 4k on something else.  

On a different note - I have actually had my hands on a copy of the Book of Exalted Deeds.  However, my FLGS can't sell it until Friday.  Piffle.  But there do seem to be some excellent feats, equipment, and PrCs in there, along with some good roleplaying advice on playing good characters.  The base feat for a lot of the other feats seems to be "Swear a Vow," for those who are interested.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 15, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> On a different note - I have actually had my hands on a copy of the Book of Exalted Deeds. However, my FLGS can't sell it until Friday. Piffle. But there do seem to be some excellent feats, equipment, and PrCs in there, along with some good roleplaying advice on playing good characters. The base feat for a lot of the other feats seems to be "Swear a Vow," for those who are interested.



 Hrmm... seems like it will overlap nicely with the BoHM.  If it's all right with you, I'd like to reserve possible changes to my "Swear an Oath" and "Oath of Combat" feats, depending on what's in the BoED.

 I'm going to post a bit more flav-o-text today.  Man, I'm ready to get Sebastian going.  Think we'll have an ETS when you get the BoED?


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 15, 2003)

But the bracers of armor are a magiacal bonus. Or can I not use them because my armor's in the way and that fact that it's magical have nuthin to do with it.(not to start another argument or anything, I just don't get it).


----------



## Halivar (Oct 15, 2003)

Absolute Zero said:
			
		

> But the bracers of armor are a magiacal bonus. Or can I not use them because my armor's in the way and that fact that it's magical have nuthin to do with it.(not to start another argument or anything, I just don't get it).




Every time armor is magically enhanced, that enhancement is classified as either an armor bonus, a deflection bonus, a concealment bonus, a natural armor bonus or a luck bonus (there are others, which I forget).  Bonuses of different classifications stack, but those of a similar classification do not.  It's based purely on play-balance, not on any real-world reasoning.  It's just how WotC decided to write the rules.  

For instance, wearing two rings of protection does no good; only the strongest one counts (I cry over this periodically  ).  Bracers of armor provide an _armor_ bonus, similar to the kind you would put on your own armor.  Since wearing both bracers of armor and enchanted armor won't stack, you would just take the strongest one.

Bracers of armor, I believe, were for spellcasters and others who could not wear armor of any kind, and thus could not get an armor bonus any other way.

Alternatively, you could just wear regular nonmagical armor and some +4 bracers of armor, but it won't be any cheaper.  Still might want to look into that.

A way around this is to use a one-handed weapon and carry a heavily enchanted shield, since all magical affects on the shield stack, even if they're the same classification as your armor bonus.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 15, 2003)

Actually that does help, thanks Halivar. I really didn't know anything about magic items and enchantments and such until just recently, when I started to read up about them. 

Can I have an enchanment that makes it so my breastplate adds more to my AC then. If I can, could you explain that to me, just what enchantment I would use, and what book and page it is that I'd find that stuff on.

And can I get someone to check if I got the crit range correct on my Mercurial Greatsword.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 16, 2003)

Ok, your attacks, damage, and crit range on your weapon look good.  However, your magical properties are not done correctly and thusly your weapon is underpriced.  Remember, as I said in the first post:  







> PCs will get 44,000gp to spend as they please from the listed sources, no more than 33,000gp on any one item.  They may submit a wish list for the other 44,000gp worth of gear, which I'll pick/roll up for them.



  Thusly you may, currently, have no more than 44,000gp worth of gear.  You submit a wish list for the other 44,000gp worth of your gear.

Now, back to your weapon.  A masterworked mecurial greatsword 900gp (600gp base cost + 300gp masterwork, but note that the masterwork bonus to attack doesn't stack with any magical bonuses).  All magical weapons with a special ability must have at least a +1 enhancement bonus (DMG 3.0, pg. 183, right-hand column, last sentence of third paragraph under the Weapons heading).  

So thusly, your weapon must be a +1 keen speed weapon.  Keen is a +1 bonus and speed is a +4 bonus, then add the +1 enhancement bonus.  That's a total of a +6 bonus or 72,000gp.  Plus 900gp for the weapon itself for a true total of 72,900gp.  Now, that's far too much gold, almost your entire 88,000gp, and far over the cap I gave.  

So you have to choose.  A +1 speed weapon would be 50,000gp (plus the cost of the weapon), so that's too much as well.  But a +1 keen mecurial greatsword would be 8,900gp in total, and well within your means, with enough money left over for armor and other magical items.  In your wish list you can request additional enchantments to your weapon, so if you want more on there but can't afford it, just put it on your wish list.

You have similar problems with your armor.  A masterwork mithril breastplate (what your armor would be prior to enchanting) would be 4,350gp.  Magical armor with a special ability must have a +1 enhancement bonus prior to additional enchanting (3.0 DMG, pg. 179, right-hand side, last sentence of second paragraph under the Armor heading).

Your armor has to be a +1 fortification (75%) armor.  Moderate fortification is worth a +3 bonus, then add in the +1 enhancement bonus.  That's a total of 16,000gp, and add in your armor base costs and that's 20,350gp.  That's within your means too.  

You do have the DMG right?

And that reminds me:

*Everybody ping in and tell me what books you own out of the following:*



> Races of Faerun, FRCS, Magic of Faerun, Faiths and Pantheons, Materia Magica (Dark Nebulae), Arms and Armor (Bastion Press), all splatbooks, all three core books, BoHM, BoED, and Dragon magazine #277-#312.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 16, 2003)

I got Magic of Faerun, Faiths and Pantheons, all splatbooks except Sword and Fist, Arms & Equipment, all three core books, BoHM, no girlfriend and no money to spend on one anyway.  Strangely enough, I do not own FRCS.  Usually we just graft stuff from the FR supplements into our homebrew.  I've never even opened a Dragon magazine (they're always shrink-wrapped and I'm afraid they're more ads than content like most magazines, and I hate trying new things...  )

BTW, Absolute, for what it's worth, I think your character will still kick butt without _keen speed_ on his blade or _fortification_ on his armor.  Remember you've got buku hit-points and you'll prol'ly never get to half of them if I'm as good as I think I am... 

PS: Boots of Speed, man... ya _gotta_ have Boots of Speed...


----------



## Jaik (Oct 16, 2003)

Being something of a completist, I have every single one of those books and magazines, except for Materia Magica.  Of course, i just got married, so the gap sin my collection will grow and grow...

Now I just have to sift through it all to find the right thing to play.

Ray, when you say you want to explore heroic characters, would a repentant former villain be appropriate for this game, or are you thinking of true, dyed-in-the-wool goody-goodies?


----------



## Velenne (Oct 16, 2003)

Magic of Faerun, all splatbooks, all three core books, BoED (soon), and Dragon magazine #283-291.  That's about all the rules I can handle.

EDIT: also have Manual of the Planes, Psionic Handbook, Savage Species (which is 3E btw), Epic-Level Handbook, Oriental Adventures, and the Stronghold Builder's Guide


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 16, 2003)

Jaik, redeemed villian would be fine.  

Why I'm asking about the books is if I end up picking things for your character it will be easier if you have the book.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 16, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> So thusly, your weapon must be a +1 keen speed weapon.  Keen is a +1 bonus and speed is a +4 bonus, then add the +1 enhancement bonus.  That's a total of a +6 bonus or 72,000gp.  Plus 900gp for the weapon itself for a true total of 72,900gp.  Now, that's far too much gold, almost your entire 88,000gp, and far over the cap I gave.  [/QOUTE]
> 
> See, normally when we play D&D we consider it that each bonus was payed for at different times so, one day I went and got keen and payed for a +1, then some other day my character went and got speed and paid for it as a +3. Instead of assuming my character went and paid for a whole bash of enchantments at once.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 16, 2003)

The way I play is pretty much by the book.  You have to have that +1 initially, but each time you add a quality to the weapon the total bonus goes up, so you have to pay the difference.  If you have a +1 weapon and want to make it keen, you have to pay 6,000gp, or the difference between a +1 and a +2 weapon.  That's how I'm going to do it.  

If you want more stuff on your weapon or armor or whatever, put it on your wish list.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 17, 2003)

Ray, I was wrong, I do in fact have _Sword and Fist_.  Don't know why I missed that one.

 Jaik, have you decided on your villian-turned-goody yet?  I'd like to see if we can come up with some cool character background cross-overs.


----------



## Heavy_D (Oct 17, 2003)

I have two core books (hand)(monster) i am borowing the dmg from my buddy, BoHM, Arms and Armor and can get a hold of all the rest of them,sept for sumthin thats not out yet (between me and all my friends we have pritty much them all)


----------



## Heavy_D (Oct 17, 2003)

i changed something on my name i am just seing if it worked


----------



## Jaik (Oct 17, 2003)

Well, I'm thinking of taking an evil prestige class along the lines of assassin or fist of hexor or something, then going back to a base class.  Alternatively, i could play a weird race, like a half-ogre...*beg, whine, plead*  Seriously, though, I think a rogue gone assassin, returned to rogue with the desire to use his skills for good could work pretty well and fill in the rogue slot we seem to be missing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 17, 2003)

Though do note that if that evil PrC has an evil alighnment requirement you could be shooting yourself in the foot, as I would rather have all my PCs have some kind of Good alighnment.  You could just get away with rogue levels (or whatever) and say the guy was an unrepentant horrible person before he reformed...

Something to think about.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 17, 2003)

Picked up BoED at my FLGS today.  It is _incredible_.  A superb buy for any PC.  Looking seriously at a monk with Vow of Poverty or a paladin/prince type.  How well would it work to have a character with land ownership/reponsibilities etc?

Ooo, I like the redeemed character stuff so maybe a half-fiend or tiefling who's been sanctified.  So many ideas!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 17, 2003)

Dangit!  My FLGS won't give it to me until tomorrow (Friday) on pain of WotC revoking their early receiving liscense.  

As for land ownership - your characters are going to be asked to travel.  So while you could draw some resources from some owned land, your character probably won't spend too much time at home in this campaign.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 17, 2003)

Absolute Zero - Just a couple notes on your weapon and armor.  You armor *+1* medium fortification, which means it increases your AC by one.  And your weapon is a *+1* keen weapon, which means you have a +1 to attack and damage.  Will you please make those corrections to you sheet?  Thanks.


----------



## Jaik (Oct 17, 2003)

Hmmm, reformed half-fiend...Anyone know the ECL for a Fey'Ri (half-fiend elf from the FR Monster Book)?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 17, 2003)

Very interested in this.. if there is room for an alternate I would like to throw my hat in. Especially the redeemed villian or 'victim' of Santify the wicked type spell.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 17, 2003)

Jaik, according to Races of Faerun, Fey'ri are a +2 ECL, unless they have damage reduction or the _dimension door_ or the _enervation_ spell like abilities, then they're a +3.  Pg. 119-120 in RoF if you have it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 17, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Very interested in this.. if there is room for an alternate I would like to throw my hat in. Especially the redeemed villian or 'victim' of Santify the wicked type spell.



  Ok Kain, I have you down as an alternate.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 17, 2003)

Oh, and I finally own the BoED, which I'm happy with so far.  I'm going to give the feats, magic items, and PrCs a closer read tonight or tomorrow morning and let everyone know if there's any issues with anything.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 17, 2003)

Okay.. quick question.. any critter in the Savage Species book? (thinking it would be fun to play one of the 'evil' types that has been sanctified.)


----------



## Halivar (Oct 18, 2003)

The BoED simply looks amazing. But after reading through it, I can honestly say I'm happy with my character as is.  Of course, I'll be mroe than happy to receive any equipment from it...


----------



## Velenne (Oct 18, 2003)

After giving it a semi-serious read, I think I'm going with a human Saint (template) Monk 6 / (Can't remember the name of the monk PrC; don't have it here) 4.  The Vow of Poverty feat taken at 1st level.  Basically the son of a tyrant/overlord who was stolen as an infant and raised by monks.  (Hey, I saw it in an anime)  

His big adventure- the reason he's 12th level- was the quest to overthrow his father's regime. Don't know if you can work that in at all, but that's all I've got so far.  Now that that's over, he's looking for further purpose.  He was bestowed Sainthood after the quest and the subsequent donation of his inheritance to the poor of the kingdom.  How's that sound?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 18, 2003)

OT: Pardon me, aren't you supposed to be at a movie right about now?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 18, 2003)

Ah well.. so much for that idea.. Redeem succubi.. +6 ecl.. shame.. gotta think on things abit longer.

Though.. reading over.. a succubi loses ALL supernatual powers.. spells, level drain AND shape shfiting.. ...hmmmm


Hmm.. shame you didn't add Ehlestree to your list of gods.. be nice to play my old Drow fighter/cleric


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 18, 2003)

Also I won't be using Savage Species, as I don't own it.  Sorry Kain!  What's on the list in the first post is what you can use.

Velenne - that background works well, though your it might have to be slightly smaller in scope.  The kingdom in Low'verok right now is fairly stable, but it's run by a council of noble lords overseen by a High King.  So your father could have been a particularly corrupt high noble lord that you removed from power and replaced with... (insert something good here, like a good son, or cousin or something).  I don't have all the names for the noble lords yet, so you're free to make up one.  

Oh, and big note:

*Everybody please choose a patron deity and list it under your name*

Not everyone in Low'verok has a patron deity (it's not like Faerun that way), but most deeply religious people do.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 18, 2003)

Hrmm... Sebastian lost his deity to an unfortunate change of heart. Who do you think should be the most appropriate for a vengeful righteously indignant dispenser of divine wrath? I was thinking Hoar, but he is Lawful, which Sebastian is most decidedly no longer. Or maybe, could it be Sebastian's alignment is just wrong?

  Read over my character and tell me what you think.

 Or, perhaps Sebastian is being aided by an unknown patron who has taken up as his benefactor, even leading Aerofax to find him?  I find the idea of Sebastian having an unknown deity, using Sebastian's scheme for retribution to his or her own ends (which are a mystery to Sebastian, if he even cared) intriguing.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 18, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Also I won't be using Savage Species, as I don't own it. Sorry Kain! What's on the list in the first post is what you can use.
> 
> Velenne - that background works well, though your it might have to be slightly smaller in scope. The kingdom in Low'verok right now is fairly stable, but it's run by a council of noble lords overseen by a High King. So your father could have been a particularly corrupt high noble lord that you removed from power and replaced with... (insert something good here, like a good son, or cousin or something). I don't have all the names for the noble lords yet, so you're free to make up one.
> 
> ...




Hmmm.. so is a drow or star elf (Unapproable East) allowed? Sorry..the idea of playing a redemmed demon appealed for a bit. I'll be good.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 18, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Also I won't be using Savage Species, as I don't own it. Sorry Kain! What's on the list in the first post is what you can use.
> 
> Velenne - that background works well, though your it might have to be slightly smaller in scope. The kingdom in Low'verok right now is fairly stable, but it's run by a council of noble lords overseen by a High King. So your father could have been a particularly corrupt high noble lord that you removed from power and replaced with... (insert something good here, like a good son, or cousin or something). I don't have all the names for the noble lords yet, so you're free to make up one.
> 
> ...




Hmmm.. so is a drow or star elf (Unapproable East) allowed? Sorry..the idea of playing a redemmed demon appealed for a bit. I'll be good.

I saw a Saint.. is it possible to a santified pc? (if I can find an bad guy turned good)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 18, 2003)

Kain - Drow is not allowed, but I could be persuaded to allow a star elf.  Being a santified PC is possible, but I'll have to look over it first.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 18, 2003)

Anybody else got their characters even partially done?  The sooner I get the characters looked over the better...  Anybody?  Bueller?


----------



## Velenne (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm making mine now.  Still using the 3.0 monk?  How are we handling the damage reduction given by many of the feats and class abilities in BoED?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 18, 2003)

Still using 3.0, and I'll figure out something for the DR.  I'll probably be using a combination of the DR from both 3.0 and 3.5 (requiring holy weapons to do significant damage to evil outsiders, as well as a +whatever weapon).  I will strive not to hose anybody.  Just go with the flow, use your best judgement, and I'll tweak where necessary.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 18, 2003)

1st Draft Posted!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 18, 2003)

Velenne, the list of deities in Low'verok is listed in the first post.  Please pick one from there.  Thanks.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 18, 2003)

Do you want me (an alternate) to work up a character, or should I wait till you give me the OK that it's likely that it can be used?


----------



## Jarval (Oct 18, 2003)

Should you need another alternate, I'm very interested.  Only just found this game, but it looks just up my street.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 19, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Anybody else got their characters even partially done?  The sooner I get the characters looked over the better...  Anybody?  Bueller?




Just wanted to post that I'm still here. Real Life took control of me in unexpected ways for the last few days, I'll try to post something tomorrow or Monday...

Jay


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 19, 2003)

Right now I'm flip flopping between a couple concepts


A Fey'ri Ranger/Fighter (pronoucned sniper) turned to goodness (still not sure who she worships now.. but leaning towards Ehlhona)

A Half-Orge Figher/Sword of Richouness.. (something about the old Baldurs Gate game pc Minsc comes to mind. "Butt Kicking for GoodnesS!")

I know.. but I got this whole black hat turned to goodness thing going in my head.. and it keeps makign me want to play a 'monstorus' good guy. 

Hopefully I'll have soemthign tomorrwo.

But the big question is.. 3.5 rangers? (I got my new PHB and my old one is in storeage.. figured I'd ask)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2003)

No 3.5 ranger... but you may use the BoHM ranger if you want.  

Reapersaurus and KaintheSeeker, you guys can make up characters, but the others on the list do have first claim.  If they don't chime in in a few days, I may move you up if they don't respond to e-mail or anything.  Of course, they could just be waiting for their copies of BoED...


----------



## Jaik (Oct 19, 2003)

Well, you said some 3.5 rules...How about Improved Feint?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2003)

Jaik, I'm cool with Improved Feint.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 19, 2003)

Updated with everything but appearance.  

Pistis Sophia is one of the guardians of Heaven described in BoED.  Not a true god, but esteemed enough in the celestial realms to be a patron.  She can be found on page 130.  

Barring that, I've defaulted St. Norin's patronage to Pelor as his new surname and nickname is "Dawnkeeper".


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2003)

Velenne - Okiday, I've done some further reading on Pistis Sophia and that's cool for you to use her.  However, to make things simpler, I can have the archons, guardinals, and eladrins fall under the umbrella of one of the other major churches.  Yes, they're still worshipped in their own right, but temples to them are actually smaller shrines and side chapels inside larger churches.  

The lawful good archons are with the church of Hironeous.

The neutral good guardinals are with the church of Pelor.

The chaotic good eladrins are with the church of Corellon Larethian.

I think working with the church of Heironeous would make a bit more sense for a guy overthrowing an evil regime.  Does that work for Saint Norin?


----------



## Velenne (Oct 20, 2003)

Sure, I'll make the changes!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2003)

Ok, here are the items for Sebastion Andovar.  Just a note, everyone's allowed one cosmic re-roll if you're really not satisfied with your items.

*Upgrade your ring of protection to a +3 - 16,000gp.*  Taken from one of the higher-ranking former brothers after he lost his corrupted life, this ring still bears the olive branch symbol of your old order, carved in dark green jade on a bronze band.

*Pearly white spindle ioun stone - 20,000gp.*  Received as a gift from a blind sage, this small, seemingly insignificant stone didn't seem like much at the time.  It was given with the advice, "Every little thing plays a part in the destiny of the world."  This small rock has greatly helped your fight against the corrupted brothers.

*Bag of holding (type 2) - 5,000gp.*  Bought from a gnome trader, this blue leather bag is sewn with a picture of an open clam shell.  He told you it was once used to carry song pearls.

*Ring of sustenance - 2,500gp.*  Found around the finger of a long-dead man you discovered after back-tracking the trail of a band of slain lucrotta, this iron band, set with silver into symbols for food and drink, has allowed you to forgo the tedious business of eating while on your quest.

*Necklace of prayer beads (blessing) - 500gp.*  Carved from goldenwood, this necklace of prayer beads was given to you by a grateful druid of Obad-Hai after you helped her rid her grove of a vicious band of imps.  

On a different note:  Hoar is really the most appropriate deity for a vengeance-taker, though one could make a case for Kord (giving one the strength to continue).  Heironeous could be appropriate if Sebastion were still lawful or only neutrals, because he's a god of justice.  If you can make a case for any of those deities, feel free.  You could also take one of the eladrins as a patron, as Gwynharwyf the Whirling Fury, seems appropriate for a man that fights with grief-born rage.  She's typically the patron of good barbarians, but her philosophy seems appropriate.  All the eladrins fall under the stewardship of Corellon Larethian, so you might have spent some time with members of that clergy while patronizing Gwynharwyf.  (In Low'verok Corellon Larethain is worshiped by non-elven races as a god of music, arts, and the protection of those ideas, but is worshiped by the elves as their protector and creator as well.)

And one more thing, could you list your spells for me please?  Thanks.

*A note for everybody*

I'd like everybody to work into their backgrounds, somewhere (even if it's just a few sentences) about meeting the following individual.  You can have met him when he was young (he's probably a few years younger than the bulk of you), when he was on his rise to power, or sometime within the last three years when he was in his current position.  This also gives you a brief slice of the political side of Low'verok.

*Orshallan, The High Righteousness of the Invincible*
Orshallan is currently the High Priest of the Church of Heironeous, and resides in Andeluvay at the High Temple of the Good and Just Lord of Righteousness (yes, the church of Heironeous likes long and flowery names).  Fifth son of High Lord Vastacha Depuntak, Preduna (as Orshallan was then known) had no chance of inheriting any amount of power, money, or prestige from his family's name, though he was trained as well as any of them.  Disdaining to enter the church of Siamorphe as "extra" noble sons and daughters often do, he instead went to the church of Heironeous, changing his name to Orshallan, which means "enlightened" in Old Common.  

His training as a noble allowed him to climb the heirarchy of the church fairly quickly, and he found that his faith in Heironeous' teachings to be even more rewarding than power, though with both together he felt he could do the greatest good.  While his ambition was great, his faith was greater, and those thinking to slow his progress found themselves twarted with either his keen mind or ardent prayers.  He has held the uncontested position of High Righteousness of the Invincible for three years.

While he deeply believes and promotes the ideals of justice, valor, chivalry, and honor that the church of Heironeous espouses, he was still born a noble, which often shows when he is in council.  All heads of faith (those that are legally recognized) have a say on the Council of the High King, and he often sides with the nobles, particularly when they make some effort to promote the ideals of his church.  Orshallan has locked horns politically with Lissandra, Daughter of the Sun, the High Priestess of Pelor, more than once.  She comes from common stock and despises the excesses of the rich, and is not particularly diplomatic about letting people know about it.  Her insistances on changing tax laws to tax the rich more and the poor less have been subtely blocked by Orshallan, along with the heads of several more temples, obviously including the temple of Siamorphe.  Orshallan does this partially out of spite for her poor political manuvering, though as High Priest he has kept up several charities for the poor.  He doesn't disagree with Lissandra in principle, but mostly he disagrees with her methods and execution.

However, despite their political differences, there's one thing that Orshallan does agree with Lissandra with.  Both of them, along with several other good faiths, Kelemvor's chiefly amongst them, have been working tirelessly to outlaw the laws concerning necromancy in Low'verok for many years.  They're strongly opposed by the churches of Wee Jas, Siamorphe, Boccob, and Talona (and less openly by the outlawed faiths of Nerull and Vecna).  Each of the opposing faiths has powerful backing by either Guilds or nobles, so the few of them have maintained the status-quo for decades over the vehement protests of the other faiths.

Orshallan is a tall, well-built man with golden blonde hair and blue eyes.  He is quite handsome, and were he not a priest, would have been the target of many a noble matchmaker.  He has a commanding presense and demenor, as if he is secure in his power and expects to be obeyed.  Particularly in public he shows a proud bearing boardering on arrogance, but he has both secular and divine power to back up his shows of power, so few care to cross him.  He is quite intellient and clever, as shown by his deft political manuvering.  But he also is very deeply religious, and can show great compassion to those under his care.  

_If anyone wants to know more about Low'verok politics (some will be in the first post of the IC thread, but I can post some early) I can do that.  If you want to know more about a particular faith's role in Low'verok or more about the High Priest/Priestess, please ask._


----------



## Velenne (Oct 20, 2003)

Edited in this:  



> For his deeds, the church of Heironeous bestowed the title of Saint upon Norin.  Orshallan, The High Righteousness of the Invincible, was on hand to conduct the ceremony.  Inwardly, the former noble held his reservations about canonizing a man who had defied the civilized order of things.  No doubt his own ties with the church of Siamorphe would be strained.  And yet faith had told him that this man stood for everything Heironeous asked of his worshippers, had been visited numerous times by a celestial messenger, and sacrificed a great deal for the sake of others.  The Siamorphites would have to understand for surely Heironeous would not if Orshallan failed to carry out this task.




And added his pic:


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2003)

Velenne - Nice picture!  I'm impressed.    Now, I have a question for you.  Though Saint Norin is an ascetic, would he be willing to be the guardian of a certain artifact?  That is, would he be willing to be the guardian of Saint Felis' burial shroud, allowing the poor to be touched by its grace?  

Saint Felis was a young noble of a forgotten bloodline who risked his life and destroyed his reputation to stop the predations of the church of Nerull on the poor over a hundred years ago.  He was captured by the High Priest and tortured for his daring to interfere; both politically by trying to outlaw the church, and physically by evacuating whole poor neighborhoods and villages before the Reapers of Nerull could come to take the weak and dying for their vile undead experiments.  He was tortured to death and then was to be raised as an undead.  However, his sacrifice and noble soul caused his death to instead destroy the vile High Priest.  His noble sacrifice was instrumental in causing the church of Nerull to be outlawed.  His burial shroud has been known to cure disease and even help those dying from starvation.

Would Saint Norin be willing to carry such a burden?


----------



## Halivar (Oct 20, 2003)

Hoar sounds perfect for Sebastian. I think Sebastian is going to take up flipping coins in his idle moments.  The goodies are sweet. I also got my spell list up.

  BTW, do I still need my wish-list on my RG post, or was that just for random item generation?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2003)

Halivar, I don't need that any more, so you may delete the wish-list info.  I have some more information on the church of Hoar for you, which might be useful to you.

Hoar's symbol is a dark gray coin with a two-sided face on it (bascially the same as the symbol in FR, but minus it being held by a gloved hand).  Hoar's church is actually outlawed in Low'verok, despite their strong code of honor.  They are seen as assassins and rabble-rousers by those that have been on the receiving ends of their vengence-driven attacks, but are seen as champions of the oppressed and downtrodden by most others.  The fact that it is often the upper class that are the victims of Hoar's followers hasn't helped any.

There are no open temples to Hoar, and few closed ones.  There are less than a handful of actual temples to Hoar, and all of them are in closely-guarded locations that can be packed up and moved within minutes.  The majority of Hoar's clergy and followers keep a low profile, and only be let it known to a few that they are in the area.  Generally those that really need to find a follower of Hoar have to let it be known to certain individuals, who contact the followers of The Doombringer.  

Often a symbol of recognition is given to those desiring to gain entrace to one of Hoar's enclaves.  The symbol is a lead coin stamped with a two-sided face.  It is often slipped to supplicants and fellow priests in everyday transations to let them know another follower is near.  It's also sometimes slipped to a potential victim to let him or her know he's been marked for retribution, or left at the sight of vengence to let the authorities know why the death (or humiliation, or assault, or other) has been carried out.

Most followers of Hoar work alone, but they are all connected by their common cause of justice, and the code of the church expects members to help one another in time of need.  The High Priest is currently Icander Leafhopper, a halfling who lost one hand to the whim of a greedy noble who claimed that Icander, a former trader, had stolen from him.  Burning at the injustice of it, he has strongly led the church for over fifteen years, an almost unheard-of length of time in Hoar's clergy.

Though Low'verok's government as a whole is lawful neutral (and so is Hoar), the two sometimes work at cross purposes.  Some town authorities actually subtlely welcome Hoar's followers, and if they see one of their symbols at the scene of a crime, sometimes will not pursue the matter any farther.  Others, however, see Hoar's followers as a menace, and the possession of one of his symbols is worth a stay in prison, a flogging, a hefty fine, or in some extreme cases, death.  It doesn't help that occasionally the Assassins' Guild will leave a copied symbol of Hoar at their kills, which has done much to cause the tarnishing of the church's image.  Most assassin Guildmasters use this tactic sparingly however, as it's unwise to tempt a deity of retribution overly much.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 20, 2003)

Sounds great, Ray. The outlaw nature of the church of Hoar, along with Sebastian's own rather emotional, vindictive side (fellow Hoar-followers may see him as unpredictable, unreliable or just plain opportunistic) argue well for Sebastian being CG instead of LN.

 Sebastian will also carry a dull iron coin with him bearing the faces of Hoar.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2003)

Halivar, I'm glad that works for you.  

*Does anyone else need additional information on a particular deity before they choose their patron?*

*Absolute Zero* - I need you to make the changes I detailed earlier (changing your weapon and armor entries so they're +1 in addition to their other qualities, and making the appropriate changes to your attacks and AC), and I also need your wish list.

*Mirth, Jaik, and Heavy_D* - I need your characters as soon as you're able, along with your wish lists.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 21, 2003)

I got a pathetic little wishlist up. If you can think of anything else to add to it that'd be great because I'm well out of ideas for it. I'll try to have my personality, background and appearance up within the next few days. If I can get to one of my friends houses I can get a picture of my character scanned aswell. 

I'll also ask you to check over my items(purchased a few new ones, all of which are from the DMG) and my entire character in general for mistakes. Thanks.

I'd also like to ask the rest of the players here there asl. I'm just curious of who I'm playing with here, and nobody has to anwer if they don't want to.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 21, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Mirth* - I need your character as soon as you're able, along with your wish list.




I'll try to get that up today, Ray.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 21, 2003)

Absolute Zero said:
			
		

> I'd also like to ask the rest of the players here there asl. I'm just curious of who I'm playing with here, and nobody has to anwer if they don't want to.



 24, male, C++.

 Har dee har har.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 21, 2003)

Found a copy of the alternate ranger class and trying it out with the Fry'ri idea..

Just letting you know that I have dropped out of my alt slot. Still wondering why I get logged off everytime I change pages.. (think my cookies are mixed up or something LOL)


----------



## Halivar (Oct 21, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Still wondering why I get logged off everytime I change pages.. (think my cookies are mixed up or something LOL)



 Clear all your cookies, and reset them from www.enworld.org/forums, not enworld.cyberstreet.com.  From then on, only access the forums through enworld.org, not cyberstreet.com.  That will fix your problem.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 21, 2003)

Ray,

I've decided that I've got too much going on in RL right now to add any more games. Thanks for holding a spot for me, but I'll gladly give it up to one of the alts.

Jay


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 21, 2003)

Sorry to see you go Mirth!  Ok then, reapersaurus, you're up!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok, here are the items for Dalabrac D'Morlhan.  But first thing:  *Absolute Zero, please put that both your sword and breastplate are +1 in your equipment list, thanks.  In addition - the errata on the boots of striding and springing puts them at 6,000gp, not 2,500gp, so you'll have to choose something else.*

Ok, onto the items:

*Cloak of resistance +5 - 25,000gp.*  Taken from the body of a fallen bandit king after Dalabrac stopped his murderous predations, this cloak seems to be woven of both darkness and silver, with a silver cloak clasp in the shape of an open palmed hand.

*Dagger of defiance - 12,302 (Magic of Faerun).* - This dagger was given to Dalabrac after helping defend a group of clerics of Kelemvor that were being attacked by a young but vicious green dragon.  The dagger's hilt is plated with silver, and the carved jet in the pommel shows a blindfolded dragon.

*Sacred scabbard - 6,400gp (Defenders of the Faith).* - Comissioned by Dalabrac from the church of Heironeous so that he would be better equipped to fight evil, this scabbard is trimmed in gold with a theme of wings.

*Potion of cure moderate wounds - 300gp.*  Bought from the same temple of Heironeous that made his scabbard, Dalabrac has been saving this potent healing potion for a rainy day.  It is a golden potion the consistency of honey, in a crystal vial marked with a lightning bolt.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 21, 2003)

As long as it doesn't violate his Sacred Vow (ie, if Heironeous doesn't mind), Norin would be honored to bear the Shroud of Saint Felis.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 21, 2003)

Hrmm... we seem to have a lot of anti-hero's in this campaign (*raises hand*).  Is anybody playing the LG shiney-plated goody-goody?  Right now we look like a group of outcast misfits saving the world with bad attitudes.

 Ray, if no one else steps up to the plate (iconic LG paladin), would it be helpful if I made some character changes to fill this niche?  I really like my dark, brooding character concept, but if that's what _everyone_ is playing, he won't stand out much.  Just let me know if you need an iconic.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 21, 2003)

Well, Absolute Zero hasn't posted his background yet, and I'm assuming (perhaps wrongly, but I'm still assuming) that the half-celestial will be a strongly good character.  I haven't heard from Heavy_D in a while (I hope he's still around), but reapersaurus said he wanted to play a really good paladin-type.  Jaik was the only other one who really wanted to play a redeemed evil-doer.


----------



## Jaik (Oct 21, 2003)

Technically, I don't think my character is an anti-hero.  It's just that he hasn't always been a hero.  Of course, he still won't be your typical steel-plated headstrong paladin, but he's still a good guy...Oh, and he's mostly up in the rogue's gallery thread.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 21, 2003)

Okiday - Jaik, for the Vow feats from BoHM, you need Devout Faith for your prereq feat.  Swear an Oath is only for the Oath feats, so you'll have to change that.

Items for your character:

*Combine your sword of subtlety with the picker picker sword from Arms and Armor (total enhancement bonus, +2) - 30,302gp.*

*Winged Mask (Magic of Faerun) - 13,000gp.*  Given to you by a follower of Ehlonna after you were able to save her flocks of birds from cruel hunters, the wings on this mask appear to be the ones of a snowy owl.

*Potion of Truth - 500gp.*  Marked by the symbol of Siamorphe, you found this potion in the lair of a troll.  It is a dark blue potion in a tough glass vial.

*4 Potions of cure light wounds - 200gp.*  These potions were given to you by an old priest of Pelor, who said that young rapscallions like you always need a bit of help every now and then.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 21, 2003)

Cool cool cool. I get to be the "paladin in black." Goody-goody-gum-drops. BTW, if anyone want to tie into Sebastian's background, drop me an e-mail.

 BTW, Ray, I've already listed Sebastian's "oath." It would make more meta-game sense to hold off on swearing the oath until I know what our quest is going to be, but that didn't square with my character concept. He would have sworn an oath long ago to dispatch his "brothers." If that's going to be a problem, let me know.

 I also posted my paladin's code of conduct below his inventory.  It's got a decidedly chaotic tilt.  Take a look at it so you can hold me to it...


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 22, 2003)

I heard ya.  
I'll work up a Paladin-type. A LG Paladin-type, since I agree with Halivar.
BTW: I love your background, Halivar (if you're the one who has the dark paladin, full of vengeance).
I was going to play a character similar, but I'll play Kerith Lockshiel, a fairly standard PAladin, but not from any order, or completely Code-bound.
He's a Paladin because he's always been different - the "personal paladin". He hasn't been trained as one - he lives it.

I've gotta see what goodies I'd like to play with from the books I have.
I'll run any ideas I have past you for approval and your interest level, Ray.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 22, 2003)

reapersaurus, does that mean you're going to play a NG or CG paladin?  The NG paladin from BoHM has got some _nice_ stuff, even though you give up the mount and the aura of courage.  I look forward to seeing your character.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm planning on a LG Paladin, but I'll be looking closer at the BoHM stuff.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 23, 2003)

Actually I've been in contact with Heavy_D and he told me he's not going to be able to play this quest (computer problems). So you can let an alternate in to take his place. Just put Heavy_D down as an alternate for now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2003)

Ok, thanks for letting me know Absolute Zero.  And since you've already put the items I rolled up for you on your character sheet, can I safely say you liked them?  

*KaintheSeeker*, you're officially in the game now!  And since you already jumped the gun by posting the beginnings of a character, you're ahead of the the game.  Finish up as soon as you may, and get me your wish list as soon as you have your own equipment list up.  The sooner I know what you already have, the sooner I can roll the dice for you.

*Jaik and reapersaurus* - What's your ETA on finishing your characters?  I think I'd like to start this weekend.  Will that be doable?  reapersaurus, do you at least have your own equipment list and a wish list so I can finish up things from my end?  Jaik - Did your items meet with your approval?

*Note* - Everyone remember to put Orshallan somewhere in your character's background.  Thanks.


----------



## Jaik (Oct 23, 2003)

I should finish my stats tomorrow, then my background on Friday morning/afternoon.  I would have finished stats today, but Races of Faerun doesn't include Tiefling stats...Stupid, stupid, stupid...


----------



## Jarval (Oct 23, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Should you need another alternate, I'm very interested.  Only just found this game, but it looks just up my street.



Hey, should you now need another alternate, I'm still here   Feel free to say no, of course


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2003)

I have you down in the alternates Jarval!  I have for a couple days at least...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 23, 2003)

Still working on the figures for her attacks and the backstory but most of the material is on the character sheet now.

Also.. question.. how does far shot and the Distance enhancements stack?

The way I did it was.. Distance doubles the base (110 feet) and I used the base for Far shot (+55 feet) heance the 275 increment. (a LOT less than doubling the range for Distance and then adding in Far shot.. which is something like.. 300 feet or so)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2003)

Kain, yeah I agree with your interpretation of the Far Shot/Distance combo.  However, I'm only using a very few of the 3.5 elements... Manyshot isn't one of them, so you can replace that feat with something else.  

Also, can you please put the prices of everything you have bought so far?  I need to know that before I roll up your items.  Thanks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2003)

Jaik - Although I'm allowing certain feats and whatnot from FRCS, languages are not one of them.  Speaking Mulhorandi won't get you too far in Low'verok.  So you can choose a different language instead of that.

Alternate languages (not in the PHB) include:

*Nedani* - language of the folk of the Unwanted Desert.
*Planestongue* - A dialect of Common used by planar travelers and genasi.  Incorporates words, syntax, and expression from Auran, Aquan, Terran, Ignan, Celestial, Abyssal, and Infernal.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2003)

And Kain, one more thing - please list your sources for things outside the DMG, as well as the prices for everything.  While I consider myself to have a semi-encyclopedic knowledge about D&D 3.0, it's not _that_ encyclopedic!


----------



## Jarval (Oct 23, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> I have you down in the alternates Jarval!  I have for a couple days at least...



Thanks


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2003)

*KaintheSeeker* - In addition to the Manyshot feat, I also noted you have Elven chain mail, which I believe is a 3.5 item.  I'm going 3.0 pretty much all the way.  Make sure you're using the correct books!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 24, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *KaintheSeeker* - In addition to the Manyshot feat, I also noted you have Elven chain mail, which I believe is a 3.5 item. I'm going 3.0 pretty much all the way. Make sure you're using the correct books!




According to my friends 3E book (I traded mine in to a buddy going on deployment) it is on page 182 of the DMg.

Trying to fix some math errrors and find my money list. (goofed on one or two items and got to rebalance it. Not to mention tool issues at work kept me busy last night.. I'll work it tongiht)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2003)

I concede (sp) on the Elven chain mail.  Sorry, I just have literally never had a PC take that before and I remembered the pretty new Lockwood art for it in 3.5... anyway. yeah.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2003)

Ok, this is for everybody.  I'd like to do just a little flavor thing for your magic items (which I neglected to do before, bad DM!).  I'd like each of your magic items to have a name.  I'll come up with names for the ones I've given people so far, and I'd like you guys to come up with names for the ones that you got on your own.  If you come up blank, I'll help if you want.  

*Absolute Zero * - I _still_ need those two small changes on your character sheet (see previous posts, I think I've mentioned it twice) as soon as you get a chance.  

*KaintheSeeker* - Looking forward to your price list as soon as you can.

*reapersaurus* - Any chance of getting your character up by tonight or even sometime today?


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 24, 2003)

unfortunately, no.
Probably by Sunday, but I'll have some requests/questions to run by you before then, I'm sure.

If it would help, I could post or link his initial backstory which explains how he became a paladin.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 24, 2003)

By changes you mean the +1 enchantments and the Boots if Striding and Springing, right?

I did do that, unless you mean something else.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2003)

Absolute Zero - My bad.  It looks like you're all squared away, stat-wise.  I still need your appearance, personality, backstory (remember to include Orshallan in there somewhere), and names for your magic items.  

Everyone else - please do remember your appearance, etc. as well as including Orshallan!

reapersaurus - Whatever you can give me on your character would be great.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 25, 2003)

Ray Silver - No problem, I've getting started on the personality and appearance and background, I'll try to have at soon as I can. It's just that after work a 6am and school I'm usually pretty much drained for the day, but I will get that done soon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2003)

Silly work and school...  Anyway, as promised, here's the names for the magical items I've already handed out.

*Sebastion's items*
_Ring of protection +3_ - Shield of Jade
_Pearly white spindle ioun stone _ - Small Favor
_Bag of holding_ - Gulp (hey, it was made by a gnome! )
_Ring of sustenance_ - Bounty's Boon
_Necklace of prayer beads (bless)_ - Light's Blessing

*Dalabrac's items*
_Cloak of resistance +5 _ - Tymora's Luck
_Dagger of defiance_ - Fear No Mind
_Sacred scabbard_ - Touch of the Invincible

*Darren's item* (I'm guessing you'll want to name your sword yourself Jaik)
_Winged mask _ - Owl's Flight


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 26, 2003)

Well I got the price list and typed it up.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 26, 2003)

Ray, I posted a tie-in to Orshallan. I also posted magic item names, and also added histories to all my other magic items, too (thought you might like that  ). Check it out.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2003)

Halivar, Kain, Absolute, and Jaik, thanks for getting those names up.  Halivar thanks for doing the histories for your magic items.  Anyone who does that will get a nice little XP bonus when the time comes around, if anyone's feeling up to it.  

However, Kain, you have Lyssia's bow priced wrong.  A weapon has to be at least +1 before you can add any other special abilities.  So a +1 Merciful Distance masterwork mighty composite longbow (+1 Str bonus) would ring in at 18,450 (150 for the bow + 300 masterworked + 18,000 for the equivalent of a +3 weapon).  I don't want to do your other items until you're all squared away on the ones you've picked.  So go ahead and price that correctly (probably have to put back most of your potions and a good portion of your miscellaneous magic gear if you want that weapon as you had it), then I'll finish getting you your stuff.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 26, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Halivar, Kain, Absolute, and Jaik, thanks for getting those names up. Halivar thanks for doing the histories for your magic items. Anyone who does that will get a nice little XP bonus when the time comes around, if anyone's feeling up to it.
> 
> However, Kain, you have Lyssia's bow priced wrong. A weapon has to be at least +1 before you can add any other special abilities. So a +1 Merciful Distance masterwork mighty composite longbow (+1 Str bonus) would ring in at 18,450 (150 for the bow + 300 masterworked + 18,000 for the equivalent of a +3 weapon). I don't want to do your other items until you're all squared away on the ones you've picked. So go ahead and price that correctly (probably have to put back most of your potions and a good portion of your miscellaneous magic gear if you want that weapon as you had it), then I'll finish getting you your stuff.



Dropped 500 gold and my healing potions. (wah!) but it's balanced now. (I shall miss merciful too. )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2003)

Cool Kain, thanks.  Now, here are Lyssia's items:

*Make Falcon's Wing a +2 Throwing weapon - 16,000gp.*

*Put the Merciful enchantment back on Smiter - 10,000gp.*

*Earrings of Love's Sight - as hat of disguise, 2,000gp*.  Given to you by the Beloved Mother of Roses, the priestess of the temple of Sune that raised you, these golden earrings are simple posts with red roses carved from garnets.  

*Arms of Ehlonna - bracers of archery, 5,100gp.*  Made from green leather and flexible strips of wood, these bracers were found half-buried in a forest clearing, seemingly having been there for months.

*Draught of the Water Lord - 10,900gp, This is effectively a decanter of endless water with the ability to produce any potion worth 300gp or below 3/day.  The potion must be drunk from the flask to have any affect.*  Given to Lyssia by a grateful priest of Istishia after she smuggled his bride-to-be out to him so they could be married, this silvered water flask has the symbol of Istishia (a cresting wave) on it.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 26, 2003)

Ray, I got a DM ruling question.  Earlier, when creating our characters, you said 1d8 hp/ECL for templates, but no feats and such.  Does this also apply to paladin mounts?  Aerofax is Half-Celestial, but I gave her neither extra hitpoints nor feats for being an outsider.

If the paladin's mount is allowed to take feats, would the extra hit-dice figure in to how many feats it could take?  As an outsider (feats: 1 + 1 per 4 HD), that would mean two more feats.

Basically, breakdown is like this:
No feats allowed 'cuz templates don't get them in this campaign: 0 feats.
Feats allowed only on original Hit Dice: 3 feats.
Feats allowed on all Hit Dice: 5 feats.

Of course, you could just say _no_ and we don't have to deal with the math anymore.

EDIT: Also, if it's no feats but extra hitpoitns, is it 4d8 for the ECL adj. or 2d8 as a CR adj.?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 26, 2003)

Oh.. did I miss that? And if so, does that mean I have another 2d8 (for sanctified) or 4d8 (ecl and santified) Hp.. I am thinking 2d8 but since I missed it the first time I figured I should ask. 

Aslo are we using the 3.0 or 3.5 version of the Cloak/Boots of Elvenkind (+10 or +5 skill)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2003)

Halivar, let's go with 2d8 extra hit points for Aerofax, no extra feats.

Kain, Lyssia would get 4d8 extra hit points, no extra feats or stuff.  And we're using 3.0 wherever we can, so 3.0 cloak/boots of elvenkind (+10 to checks) with the 3.0 prices.

Also, Kain and Jaik can you please put your characters in the format of the first post in the Rogue's Gallery (with the bolding and stuff) please?  Thanks.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 26, 2003)

Heheh, forgive, but I must have missed something, because I have no idea who or what Orshallen is.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 26, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Halivar, let's go with 2d8 extra hit points for Aerofax, no extra feats.
> 
> Kain, Lyssia would get 4d8 extra hit points, no extra feats or stuff. And we're using 3.0 wherever we can, so 3.0 cloak/boots of elvenkind (+10 to checks) with the 3.0 prices.
> 
> Also, Kain and Jaik can you please put your characters in the format of the first post in the Rogue's Gallery (with the bolding and stuff) please? Thanks.



Roger, done and reformated to a more suitable layout from your example. Hopefully I got it right..


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2003)

Absolute - it was on the bottom of page 5.  But here it is again:



> *A note for everybody*
> 
> I'd like everybody to work into their backgrounds, somewhere (even if it's just a few sentences) about meeting the following individual. You can have met him when he was young (he's probably a few years younger than the bulk of you), when he was on his rise to power, or sometime within the last three years when he was in his current position. This also gives you a brief slice of the political side of Low'verok.
> 
> ...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 26, 2003)

Hmmnm... let's see.. what to do with that sort of guy.. and how Lyssia would react to him..

1. I'm sure he's not too happy to see a former demon/elf killer out and about. Though her 'reformation is pretty much beyond any reproach)
2. Her actions in the past since her 'reforrm' would be mixed. On the one side her bold actions to ensure the florishing of 'true love' over the typical noble's outlook on arranged marriage would be a bit galling (particualarly if she had 'saved' one or two of his kin from such a marriage that he had arranged).
But to find a bandit cheif or a key member ofa slaver ring bound and gagged outside the church would have made points.
3. Basic clash of alignment: She's chaotic good and he's not.. she's more a 'do what is right' versus 'do what is good for the whole'.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Oct 26, 2003)

OooooK, I remember that now, thanks Ray. 

Funny how Orshallan happens to look a hell of a lot like Dalabrac.  But maybe not as tall


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 28, 2003)

Quick Question: The whole ENWorld issue makes it's immediate future kinda iffy (least till the moneys fix things), so, GM-Sama you got a fall back message board yet incase they go down short term?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, it looks like the wonderful folk of this marvelous community came through in a smashing fashion, so I don't think we have to worry about it Kain.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2003)

reapersaurus - How's that character coming?

Absolute Zero - I still need your character background, appearance, personality, and involvement with Orshallan.

Kain - Can you specifically put down Lyssia's involvement with Orshallan?

Thanks everyone.  Assuming reapersaurus gets his character up soon, we could start playing this weekend...  I hope.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 30, 2003)

Ray, I've got a few questions:

1)  I've got two separate character concepts.  My preferred one is an Apostle of Peace, but I can see that it's a class that can be both somewhat difficult to play, and a little restricting on the other players.  If it makes life easier for anyone, I can switch to my other concept, which is single-classed cleric.

2)  I've nearly finished writing up my character.  Given that I'm only in an alternate position, do you want me to post it yet, or leave it on my hard-drive until (or if) I'm called into the game?

3)  If you do want me to post it, where do you want me to post it?  I'm guessing this thread, then transferring over to Rogues' Gallery at a later date, but I wanted to check


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2003)

Jaraval, it's _possible_ for an Apostle of Peace to work in the scenario I have, though he might have to travel with those who are not peaceful.  But it might be somewhat difficult.

And yes, let's have you post your back-up character here for now.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 30, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Kain - Can you specifically put down Lyssia's involvement with Orshallan?
> 
> Thanks everyone. Assuming reapersaurus gets his character up soon, we could start playing this weekend... I hope.



Not really sure what it could be called.. a bit antagonistic and a bit cooperative?

I mean on one hand she must have ruffled his feathers with her 'love first' actions, and I'm sure anytime that she moves a couple out of an arranged marriage taht goes against his plans that galls him

But on the other hand, her stealthy actions and capture of a few bandits and slavers (particualry the slavers) has earned her some grudging amount of respect. (Not to mention indirectly won him some of those contests that he might have been fighting with the highblooded supporters of the said Slavers_)

How would you call it?


----------



## Jarval (Oct 30, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Jaraval, it's _possible_ for an Apostle of Peace to work in the scenario I have, though he might have to travel with those who are not peaceful.  But it might be somewhat difficult.
> 
> And yes, let's have you post your back-up character here for now.



Will do.  I'll post up both characters (hopefully by tonight), and if there's an issue about the Apostle of Peace, it'll be straight forwards to switch to the cleric.  To be honest, I'm not objecting to the chance to try out more of the BoED's character options


----------



## Jarval (Oct 30, 2003)

Would it be OK for me to use the Arcane Disciple (variant cleric) class from Dragon 311?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes, I'd allow the Arcane Disciple.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 30, 2003)

Right, here at the stats for both of my character choices.  Backgrounds etc. to follow tomorrow, but the stats should give you a little idea of where I'm heading with each of the concepts, and allow you to see anything you're not keen on, rules-wise.


*Still to be named.
Male Human Cleric 7/Apostle of Peace 5*
*Alignment: Neutral Good
Height: 5' 8''
Weight: 180lbs
Hair: Gray
Eyes: Gray
Age: 25

Str:  8 (-1) [0 points] 
Dex: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Con: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Int: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Wis: 23 (+6) [10 points, +4 ascetic, +3 levels] 
Cha: 18 (+4) [10 points, +2 ascetic] 

Class and Racial Abilties:
- 1 feat at first level
- 4 skill points at first level and 1 skill point at each additional level.
- Turn Undead 7/day.
- Pacifying Touch.
- Censure fiends.

Hit Dice: 7d8 + 5d4
HP: 55
AC: 29 [+2 Dex, +10 Exalted, +3 Natural, +4 Deflection]
Init: +2 [+2 Dex]
Speed: 30ft
Armor Check Penalty: N/A

Saves:
Fortitude +10 [+9 base, +0 Con, +1 resistance (asectic)]
Reflex +9 [+6 base, +2 Dex, +1 resistance (asectic)]
Will +16 [+9 base, +6 Wis, +1 resistance (asectic)]

BAB: +7/+2
Melee Atk: +6/+1 (1d6-1 (nonlethal), x3, Quarterstaff)
Ranged Atk: +9/+4 (1d4 (nonlethal), x3, 50ft. range, sling)

Skills:
Concentration +15 [15 ranks]
Diplomacy +33 [15 ranks, +4 Cha, +4 Joy domain, +2 Sacred Vow, +4 Vow of Peace, +2 Nymph's Kiss, +2 Synergy (Sense Motive)]
Heal +21 [15 ranks, +6 Wis]
Knowledge (Arcana) +6 [5 ranks, +1 Int]
Knowledge (Religion) +16 [15 ranks, +1 Int]
Listen +11 [5 ranks, +6 Wis]
Sense Motive +11 [5 ranks, +6 Wis]
Spot +11 [5 ranks, +6 Wis]

Feats:
Sacred Vow (human)
Vow of Poverty (1st level)
Vow of Nonviolence (bonus Exalted feat)
Vow of Peace (bonus Exalted feat)
Nymph's Kiss (3rd level feat)
Nonlethal Substitution (bonus Exalted feat)
Exalted Turning (bonus Exalted feat)
Nonlethal strike (6th level feat)
Purify Spell (bonus Exalted feat)
Subduing Strike (9th level feat)
Nimbus of Light (bonus Exalted feat)
Holy Radiance (bonus Exalted feat)
Spell Focus (Good) (12th level feat)

Spells:
Cleric spells per day: 6/6+1/5+1/3+1/2+1
DCs: 16/17/18/19/20
Domains: Healing, Joy.
Orisons: 
Level 1: 
Level 2: 
Level 3: 
Level 4: 

Apostle of Peace spells per day: 6/5/5/3/2/1
DCs: 16/17/18/19/20/21
Orisons: 
Level 1: 
Level 2: 
Level 3: 
Level 4:
Level 5:

Languages:
Celestial, Common.

Equipment:
Quarterstaff, dagger, sling.

Appearance:

Personality:

Background:



Still to be named.
Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple 11
Alignment: Neutral Good
Height: 5' 10''
Weight: 175 lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Blue
Age: 27

Str: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Dex: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Con: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Int: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Wis: 24 (+7) [10 points, +2 racial, +2 levels, +4 Periapt of Wisdom] 
Cha: 12 (+1) [2 points, +2 racial] 

Class and Racial Abilties:
- Darkvision: Aasimars can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
- Racial Skills: Aasimars have a +2 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks.
- Daylight: An aasimar can use daylight once per day as a 1st-level caster or a caster of their class levels, whichever is higher.
- Resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5.
- Arcane as Divine: 0: Mage Hand, Prestidigitation; 1: Charm Person, Magic Missile; 2: Alter Self, Tasha's Hideous Laughter; 3: Fireball, Fly; 4: Charm Monster, Improved Invisibility; 5: Teleport.

Hit Dice: 11d6 + 22
HP: 68
AC: 21 [+2 Dex, +6 Mithril shirt +2, +3 Darwood large shield +1]
Init: +6 [+4 Improved Initiative, +2 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft
Armor Check Penalty: 0

Saves:
Fortitude +9 [+7 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +5 [+3 base, +2 Dex]
Will +14 [+7 base, +7 Wis]

BAB: +8/+3
Melee Atk: +9/+4 (1d6, x3, Masterwork sickle)
Ranged Atk: +11 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80ft. range, Light Crossbow +1)

Skills:
Concentration +16 [14 ranks, +2 Con]
Diplomacy +17 [14 ranks, +1 Cha, +2 Sacred Vow]
Heal +21 [14 ranks, +7 Wis]
Knowledge (Arcana) +16 [14 ranks, +2 Int]
Knowledge (Religion) +16 [14 ranks, +2 Int]
Listen +9 [0 ranks, +7 Wis, +2 racial]
Spellcraft +16 [14 ranks, +2 Int]
Spot +9 [0 ranks, +7 Wis, +2 racial]

Feats:
Sacred Vow (bonus feat)
Improved Initiative (1st level feat)
Purify Spell (bonus metamagic feat)
Spell Focus (Good) (3rd level feat)
Extend Spell (bonus metamagic feat)
 (6th level feat)
 (9th level feat)
Energy Substitution (Sonic) (bonus metamagic feat)

Spells:
Spells per day: 6/7/6/6/4/3/2
DCs: 17/18/19/20/21/22/23
Orisons: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Purify Food and Drink.
Level 1: Cure Light Wounds (x2), Magic Missile (x2), Magic Weapon, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear.
Level 2: Alter Self, Cure Moderate Wounds (x2), Elation, Lesser Restoration, Tasha's Hideous Laughter.
Level 3: Cure Serious Wounds (x2), Dispel Magic, Fireball, Fly, Protection from Energy.
Level 4: Cure Critical Wounds, Purified Fireball, Purified Sonicball, Restoration.
Level 5: Dispel Evil, Flame Strike, Teleport.
Level 6: Banishment, Heal.

Languages:
Celestial, Common, Draconic, Sylvan.

Equipment:
Periapt of Wisdom +4 [16,000gp], Boots of Levitation [7,500 gp], Mithril shirt +2 [5,100gp], Large darwood shield +1 [1,257 gp], Masterwork Sickle [306 gp], Light Crossbow +1 [2,335 gp], 20 Crossbow bolts , Heward's Handy Haversack [2,000 gp] (Containing: Everburning Torch [90 gp], 4 Potions of Cure Light Wounds [200 gp], 2 Potions of Expedious Retreat [50 gp], 2 Potions of Jump [50 gp], Scroll of Dispel Magic [375 gp], 2 Scrolls of Heal [3,300 gp], Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges remaining) [750 gp], Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds (50 charges remaining) [4,500 gp], bedroll, flint and steel, grappling hook, 5 packets of scentbreaker, 100' silk rope, 5 sunrods, 10 tindertwigs, 7 day's trail rations, 10 torches, waterskin (full).)

Appearance:

Personality:

Background:*


----------



## Halivar (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey Ray, we got an ETA on the game thread, or do we still have "issues" to work out? If we do, I can break some legs.

 BTW, there's this crazy dude who's goin' around killing Brothers of the Olive before Sebastian can get to them, leavin' dead rats all over the place. What's up with that? *boggle*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2003)

Halivar - we're still technically waiting on reapersaurus.  If I don't get a response from him by Saturday, Jarval moves up and we'll start on Sunday.

And yeah, that's kinda odd ain't it?  With the rats and all...  weird calling card.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm trying to get some time free to put one together.
I'm sorry I haven't gotten to yet.
If I can't get time (which is looking more and more likely  ) I'd be glad to give up my spot to a dedicated player.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 1, 2003)

Slight delay on the background for my character.  It'll be up some time tomorrow.  I've decided to go with the Arcane Disciple.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 1, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> reapersaurus - How's that character coming?
> 
> Absolute Zero - I still need your character background, appearance, personality, and involvement with Orshallan.
> 
> ...




And here's a twist.. considering her worship of the love goddess.. maybe they have a hate/love thing going. 

They have a big amount of chemistry but could be dening it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 1, 2003)

Kain, possible, possible.  I could maybe see something like that.  Both in extreme denial?  Yup, could be.  

reapersaurus - what's your final verdict?  Are you going to be able to play?


----------



## Jarval (Nov 2, 2003)

*Nessa Caoilfhionn (pronounced NES-a KEE-lin)
Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple 11*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Height:* 5' 10''
*Weight:* 175 lbs
*Hair:* Red
*Eyes:* Blue flecked with silver
*Age:* 27

*Str:* 10 (+0) [2 points] 
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Int:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Wis:* 24 (+7) [10 points, +2 racial, +2 levels, +4 _Periapt of Wisdom_] 
*Cha:* 12 (+1) [2 points, +2 racial] 

*Class and Racial Abilties:*
- Darkvision: Aasimars can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
- Racial Skills: Aasimars have a +2 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks.
- Daylight: An aasimar can use daylight once per day as a 1st-level caster or a caster of their class levels, whichever is higher.
- Resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5.
- Arcane as Divine: 0: Mage Hand, Prestidigitation; 1: Charm Person, Magic Missile; 2: Alter Self, Tasha's Hideous Laughter; 3: Fireball, Fly; 4: Charm Monster, Improved Invisibility; 5: Teleport.

*Hit Dice:* 11d6 + 22
*HP:* 68
*AC:* 21 [+2 Dex, +6 _Mithril shirt +2_, +3 _Darwood large shield +1_]
*Init:* +6 [+4 Improved Initiative, +2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft
*Armor Check Penalty:* 0

*Saves:*
Fortitude +9 [+7 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +5 [+3 base, +2 Dex]
Will +14 [+7 base, +7 Wis]

*BAB:* +8/+3
*Melee Atk:* +9/+4 (1d6, x3, Masterwork sickle)
*Ranged Atk:* +11 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80ft. range, _Light Crossbow +1_)

*Skills:*
Concentration +16 [14 ranks, +2 Con]
Diplomacy +19 [14 ranks, +1 Cha, +2 Sacred Vow, +2 Nymph's Kiss]
Heal +19 [12 ranks, +7 Wis]
Knowledge (Arcana) +16 [14 ranks, +2 Int]
Knowledge (Religion) +9 [7 ranks, +2 Int]
Knowledge (The planes) +16 [14 ranks, +2 Int]
Listen +9 [0 ranks, +7 Wis, +2 racial]
Spellcraft +16 [14 ranks, +2 Int]
Spot +9 [0 ranks, +7 Wis, +2 racial]

*Feats:*
Sacred Vow (bonus feat)
Nymph's Kiss (1st level feat)
Purify Spell (bonus metamagic feat)
Spell Focus (Good) (3rd level feat)
Extend Spell (bonus metamagic feat)
Improved Initiative (6th level feat)
Knight of Stars (9th level feat)
Energy Substitution (Sonic) (bonus metamagic feat)

*Spells:*
Spells per day: 6/7/6/6/4/3/2
DCs: 17/18/19/20/21/22/23
Orisons: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Purify Food and Drink.
Level 1: Cure Light Wounds (x2), Magic Missile (x2), Magic Weapon, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear.
Level 2: Alter Self, Cure Moderate Wounds (x2), Elation, Lesser Restoration, Tasha's Hideous Laughter.
Level 3: Cure Serious Wounds (x2), Dispel Magic, Fireball, Fly, Protection from Energy.
Level 4: Cure Critical Wounds, Purified Fireball, Purified Sonicball, Restoration.
Level 5: Dispel Evil, Flame Strike, Teleport.
Level 6: Greater Dispel Magic, Heal.

*Languages:*
Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Common, Ignan, Sylvan, Terran.

*Equipment:*
_Periapt of Wisdom +4_ [16,000gp], _Boots of Levitation_ [7,500 gp], _Mithril shirt +2_ [5,100gp], _Large darwood shield +1_ [1,257 gp], Masterwork Sickle [306 gp], _Light Crossbow +1_ [2,335 gp], 20 Crossbow bolts , _Heward's Handy Haversack_ [2,000 gp] (Containing: _Everburning Torch_ [90 gp], 4 _Potions of Cure Light Wounds_ [200 gp], 2 _Potions of Expedious Retreat_ [50 gp], 2 _Potions of Jump_ [50 gp], _Scroll of Dispel Magic_ [375 gp], 2 _Scrolls of Heal_ [3,300 gp], _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_ (50 charges remaining) [750 gp], _Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds_ (50 charges remaining) [4,500 gp], bedroll, flint and steel, grappling hook, 5 packets of scentbreaker, 100' silk rope, 5 sunrods, 10 tindertwigs, 7 day's trail rations, 10 torches, waterskin (full).)


*Appearance:*
Standing close to six feet in height, Nessa's face and slender build would have you belive she is of elven decent, but her flame red hair and silver flecked eyes deny this impression.  Carrying herself with poise and grace, she brings with her an air of calm and peacefulness that inclines others to listen to her words.

*Personality:*
While seeming studious and considered when on temple business, Nessa is it truth rather more playful and impulsive when in the company of those she trusts.  A thirst for knowledge drives her, along with a strong desire to see something new every day, something well provided for by her current occupation.

*Background:*
Nessa comes from a long line of mages and priests, who have devoted themselves to Boccob's service over the generations.  Like many of her family, she show signs of her celestial ancestry.  Close to five hundred years ago, Kalliope, a Firre Eladrin, fell in love with Adruin Caoilfhionn, a wizard of pure heart.  The lovers had three children, Taliesin, Caitlin and Brighid.  Caitlin became a bard of great renown, and Brighid rose to become high priestess to Corellon Larethian.  Taliesin, Nessa's ancestor, followed the path of his father and became a wizard, devoting his life to the pursuit of knowledge.

Born into Boccob's church, Nessa was tutored in magic as soon as she could read.  While showing a fair talent for the arcane arts, her faith lead her to the priesthood.  Her education covered magic, linguistics (primarily planar tongues), and once her teachers noted the girl's skill in debates, etiquette and diplomacy.

This combination of skills did not go unnoticed by her superiors, as they made her an ideal candidate to be a mediator in state and trade negotiation between Andeluvay and the Inner Planes.  She gladly took this post, both because of the prestige, and it sating her own curiosity about those from other worlds.  She proved very able diplomat, and her strong grasp of both arcane and divine magic has been used in repelling less welcome visitors who have tried to force their way into the city via it's many portals.

When not involved with matters planar, Nessa's debating were utilized by the Church of Boccob in the Council of the High King.  She was a trusted aide to Boccob's High Priest when he is in attendance at the Council meeting, and has gained much insight into the working of the state as a result.  Yet despite this trust, Nessa now works against her own church, openly supporting the proposed ban on necromantic reanimation championed by Orshallan.  This act of disobedience has caused many in Boccob's clergy to question both her loyalty, and her fitness to continue to act with any religious authority.

Nessa has seen little of her own world outside of Andeluvay, with most of her time spent on the Planes or at the negotiation table.  The furthest she's been from the city is Farlight, both times a part of an expedition from Boccob's temple.


[EDITS: Edited in some more background.  Edited in more background, including Nessa's connection with Orshallan.]


----------



## Halivar (Nov 3, 2003)

If at first you don't succeed, bump, bump again.

 EDIT: In the interest of making this a valid post, I'll mention that I also bougth a masterwork longsword and I posted my appearance.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2003)

Okiday, I will try to get Jarval's items up either today or tomorrow, as I don't think reapersaurus is coming back.

Absolute Zero - I need to have your appearance, personality, and background!  Please post soonest!  

Once I get Jarval's items and I get AZ's info, we can begin.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 3, 2003)

oh, I'm still checking in regularly, but it might be a bit before I can do a character.
If Jarval's ready, go with him, by all means.
I'll try to work up something in case you can use me when I'm ready.
I just picked up the BoED today, and want to read up on it to include some.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2003)

Ok reapersaurus, if you don't mind, I think I'm going to go with Jarval for right now, but go ahead and get your character up when you can.  I can probably take 7 for this game anyway, but I'd really like to get started soon.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Nov 3, 2003)

Yep, sorry I'm takin so long ill be able to work on it now, just ahd to get past a wicked//harsh term paper at school. I think I'm done my appearance and I'm a bout halfway through my BG and personality.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2003)

AZ - Yeah, school is important.  Don't worry about us.  If we end up starting before you can finish, would you mind if I were to NPC your character a bit until you could join?  We're still waiting on reapersaurus, so this might not be an issue, but I just wanted to know.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 4, 2003)

Don't be waiting on me. 
I would not want to be the reason why anything slowed down - if you are ready, and the players are ready, by all means steam ahead.
If I can make a character that's interesting enough to add into your chronicle after starting, than that'll be cool - it's all good.  <-- BIG WINK (I hate that phrase)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2003)

Okiday, the general premise I have here is that you've all been called to Andeulvay by Orshallan.  He has sent each of you a letter to the following effect.



> To my fellow Guardian of the Light,
> 
> I write to you now to ask you a most important favor, one that may be fraught with peril, yet will serve to advance the cause of light.  This quest would require the utmost finesse and care, and thus I feel I can entrust it to you and others I have requested.
> 
> ...




The letter arrived almost a month ago, and depending on your proximity to Andeluvay, you could have arrived a while ago, or just now, or will be arriving in a few days.  It is Firstday, the fourth week of Highsun.

Tell me when your character arrived, and what he or she has been doing in the meantime [going to services, listening to rumors, buying things, etc].  Orshallan is not yet in town, though his second, Galdaron Exile, says that he has had letters from him and he'll be back by Fifthday of this week.  He marks down the names of any of the group that has reported to the temple early.

Please ping in and tell me what your character is doing/has been doing.


----------



## Halivar (Nov 4, 2003)

Sebastian Andovar has recently arrived back to Andeluvay from dispatching another of his lost brothers. He stays in Andeluvay until he hears rumor of one of his former Brothers stirring trouble. This time, however, he receives Orshallan's letter not but two weeks before he is scheduled to arrive. Sebastian usually never stays so shortly before heading off again.

 Of course, Sebastian cannot deny the call of the righteous in the fight against evil.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 5, 2003)

Lyssia arrives in town as soon as she got the letter. _Strickly for the cause he's espousing_ she tells herself repeatedly as she lingers over the letter for the 10th time upon arriving to the town. As she linger over the rooftops, wondering to herself what to do as she lingers by the local temple/shrine of sune, looking to aid those in love (as a distraction to her own mixed thoughts.)


----------



## Velenne (Nov 5, 2003)

Norin accepts the letter handed to him by a young acolyte and reads it with a fair bit of trepidation.  The High Righteousness had struck him as a good but cunning man.  "Cleverness," the holy texts said, was "a sharpened tool, but Cunning a weapon which cuts both ways."

He had never requested the title of Saint but could not deny the overwhelming response of the church and the people.  If Heironeous wished to bless him, who was he to question?  He knew of no other living Saint of the church, in fact- the honorific was typically bestowed post-mortem.  

No doubt it had been Norin's history which led Orshallan to call upon his services, not the his brief contact with the Monk.  If it was something so dire, then perhaps he should grant such a wish. 

The ensuing months are spent along the busy trade roads which lead to Andeluvay.  Norin walks, as always, for most of the day and well into most nights.  He speaks with travellers, offers the blessing of the Shroud of Felis to those in need, and protects the road against any bandits who happen to prey upon it.  At last, near the appointed time, he arrives in the Capitol.  

Norin insists upon staying outside- in the chapel's courtyard or possibly out front- during his stay.  He shares with art with those willing to listen, freely giving tokens of wisdom to those with an ear to hear.  Giving is his life, but fighting oppression is his passion.  He anticipates the meeting with Orshallan with growing unease.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 5, 2003)

Edited in some more background for Nessa, which includes her connection with Orshallan.  (You can find Nessa here.)  Any more information you've got about the church of Boccob would be really handy.  Thanks


----------



## Absolute Zero (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm sorry I haven't got my background up but I got his appearance and personality which should be enough for you to NPC him for a bit. Though I'll have that background put up by tomorrow I'm sure.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, items for Nessa:

*Ghostbite* - add +1 _ghost touch_ to your sickle (8,000gp)

*Fireheart* - a ring of gold twisted with a red gem, this was given to Nessa by a minor jinn lord of the City of Brass on the elemental plane of fire.  _ring of minor elemental resistance (fire)_, (16,000gp)

*Bounty of the Arcane* - given to Nessa as reward for outstanding service in the name of the Lord of All Magics, this brilliantly purple stone has been quite useful in keeping a few useful spells around.  _vibrant purple ioun stone_, (12,000gp)

*Venom Ward* - a strange gift given by a priestess of Talona after Nessa's even-handed mediating prevented a false accusation of murder, this is a small purple gem in an elegant cage of gold.  _periapt of proof against poison_, (4,000gp)

*Vial of Storm Tears* - 750gp

*2 vials of Ambrosia* - 400gp

*wand of cure light wounds* - 750gp

*scroll of word of recall* - 1,650gp.  Given to you by the Spell Lord Tellaqu, he wanted you to have something on you to bring you to safety, should things go wrong during negotiations in the city.

*vial of jade water* - 350gp

*4 flasks of holy water* - 100gp.  These were blessed by Pelor's priests, and glow with a faint, sunlike radiance.

*The Church of Boccob*

Currently led by Spell Lord Tellaqu, the high priest, the followers of the Archmage of the Deities are very active in promoting the use of magic in nearly all aspects of Low'verok life.  Boccob is the official patron of the Mage's Guild (Wee Jas is the one worshipped by the guild's necromancers however), and thus often helps promote the actions of the guild with church backing.  Tellaqu is a relatively young human man in his early thirties, and a minor noble's son.  Thin and black-haired with a small goatee, he bears a passing resemblance to Boccob Himself.  Eloquent and blindingly intelligent, the man is considered a prodigy, having held the position of Spell Lord for over ten years, having gained his magical mastery at age fourteen.

While Boccob's priests accept students wishing to learn magic, they do charge a steep fee, though not as much as that required from wizard academies.  Those wishing to learn magic from Boccob's priests can pay part of their fees by serving as acolytes during services as well as doing chores around the church.  The main advantage from learning from a temple rather than an academy is that (aside from the lesser cost) they will take anyone, regardless of connections or breeding, unlike wizard academies or the Mage's Guild.

Boccob's church is currently backing the status quo on the necromantic reanimation laws, primarily because the reanimation is the major source of acceptance for those practicing necromancy.  If reanimation is outlawed, the strong stigma against that brand of magic will undoubtedly resurface in spades.  The followers of the Uncaring do not wish to see any branch of magic neglected and shunned because of human laws.  The Spell Lord warns the Church's Council that there will be a dangerous imbalance of magic if the laws are revoked.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, IC thread is up!

For the Greater Good


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2003)

Halivar, no worries on the length of your post, none at all.

Oh, and there's not just arm-wresting going on at the Wyvern, there's also actual _wresting_ wrestling.  Like Greco-Roman style wrestling.  That's usually in the back rooms, but it's the inn's main draw.


----------



## Jaik (Nov 6, 2003)

Darren reads through the message once again, then stands in thought, tapping the edge of the message against his leg.  _Andeluvay.  I haven't seen Andeluvay since I gave up my "freelancer" career.  Good to see that Orshallan is doing well in the world._  Darren leans down and picks up his small backpack and arranges it for travelling, turns to face the small altar at the roadside shrine where he had stopped, makes a gesture of respect to the spirit of the shrine and its sponsor deity, then turns and begins his long walk to the capitol.


----------



## Halivar (Nov 6, 2003)

BTW, could you describe the weather when it changes? I'd just like to keep weather in mind when I post my bit (i.e. if it rains, he needs to keep his hood up, etc.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2003)

Can do Halivar.  Tonight it is clear though.  

Jaik - I hope I wasn't assuming too much with Darren when I posted about him.  If that doesn't sound like something he would do (once he got to the city), then I can edit.


----------



## Jaik (Nov 7, 2003)

What you posted is fine.  I think I'll expand on it a bit, though and cover his actual arrival to the city.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2003)

Spiffy, looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 9, 2003)

*room?*

I figure that a cool game like this must be full, but as i haven't read the whole thread (yet), just thought i'd check up. I absolutely fell in love with the BoED when i got it last week and keep wanting to put it into play!  Just let me know on the thread here or jdhoward@umail.ucsb.edu

Thanx


----------



## Halivar (Nov 9, 2003)

Did AZ forget about us?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2003)

Salthorae, I'll put you down as an alternate.  

Halivar, I don't know, I'm going to e-mail him.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Nov 9, 2003)

Sorry you guys, I haven't forgotten about you. I'm soooo sorry this thing is taken so long but I swear I'll have it soon. For real this time.


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 9, 2003)

*cool*

Thanks, for now i'll just read along on the IC thread


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 12, 2003)

rums Fingers on Keyboard: 

Whats the humbub bub?

:Grin:


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 16, 2003)

Hello?


:listens to the crickets:


----------



## Halivar (Nov 16, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Hello?
> 
> 
> :listens to the crickets:



 Ray said she had to take some time off the boards this week to take care of heavy-duty school stuff.

 She'll be back next week.


----------



## Halivar (Nov 20, 2003)

Welcome back, Ray.

 Is it safe to say AZ isn't going to show up?


----------



## Absolute Zero (Nov 20, 2003)

Well , Halivar, seems your pretty eager to get me out of this quest, and as much as I don't want I have to say your in luck. Sorry Ray I'm not going to be able to play this.


----------



## Halivar (Nov 20, 2003)

Absolute Zero said:
			
		

> Well , Halivar, seems your pretty eager to get me out of this quest, and as much as I don't want I have to say your in luck. Sorry Ray I'm not going to be able to play this.



 Nobody wants you out, dude. It was two weeks since your last post and I thought maybe something had happened to you. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong. No biggie.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2003)

AZ, I'm sorry this didn't work out for you.  Best of luck with school!

Salthorae, you're up!


----------



## Halivar (Nov 21, 2003)

Velenne, I just wanted to say the way your play your character rocks. Norin's humility is truly puts the _exalted_ in exalted deeds. Definitely enjoying reading your posts.

 Rock on, dude.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 21, 2003)

Wow!  Thanks a ton, that means a lot to hear!  

My favorite character has always been Carlos Munguia from Gangs of Texas.  His spontaneous wit is sort of Peter Parker-like and something I always wished I had.  He's a very hopeful and optimistic hero with a soft side and realistic weaknesses.  If you want one of the best examples of what PbP has to offer in terms of roleplay, read GoT.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 27, 2003)

Ray, I've got a couple of questions about undead and the law.

*1)* Obviously, only crimes that carry the death penalty are going to be effected by the undead laws.  Which crimes carry the death penalty in Andeluvay?

*2)* Is there a fixed sentence of undeath, or are the animated dead kept in service until they fall apart?

Sorry to get down into such details, but Nessa's answer depends on these.  TIA.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 27, 2003)

Ok, the death penalty can occur for the following:  murder, assassination, theft (only repeated petty theft, or theft of a particularly valuable or volitile thing, like important documents), betrayal of one's liege, treason to the crown, piracy, brigandtry (being a brigand or highwayman), rape, open worship of outlawed deities (usually only for repeat offenders), unlawful use of magic (cohersion by charm spells, unlawful necromancy, etc.) and arson being the most typical.  It can vary from one lord's land to another, but the majority of these crimes have punishements determined by the king.

For the sentence of death, it usually goes like this.  The person's typical lifespan is assessed, and their service only lasts as long as their "natural" life would, or twenty years, whichever is longer.  After their service is up, the undead are destroyed and their bones burned to prevent them from being re-used by the unscrupulous.  The undead are fitted with a magical collar which is linked to a person who controls a certain number of undead by the virtue of a linked magical item.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 8, 2003)

FYI


Lyssia is just doing the casual converstation thing.. not trying anything with the pretty bard. (granted if something happened.. I'm not saying what would happen LOL) just talking and 'letting her hair down' so to speak.l


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

We got updates!


----------



## Velenne (Dec 13, 2003)

Ray, it was my intention to fast forward Norin into the next day.  I was under the impression that he had been searching out the wayward and weary in the evening hours and brought in Brel that night.  He let the boy sleep, does two hours of sleeping himself, and prays/chants/meditates until dawn.  

Is this right?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2003)

Yup, pretty much, and I edited it to reflect that more accurately.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 15, 2003)

Where's Nessa at the moment?  Last post I made had her heading back to her temple.  I deliberately left it open so she could be where and when you needed her.  If that's not a helpful approach on my part, I can be a bit more specific about what she's doing


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

Jarval:



> *Nessa, back in the vaulted temple of the Spell Lord, with its smell of strange spices, dust, and vellum, you're met by one of the acolytes.*
> 
> "Counselor Caoilfhionn, the Spell Lord Tellaqu wishes to speak with you on the morrow at your convienence," he says carefully, obviously having rehersed that little speech several times to get it right.



  It's in post number 37.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 15, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Jarval:
> 
> It's in post number 37.



Ah, missed that some how...   _Looks embarrassed and shuffles off to post..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 16, 2003)

Ok, Salthorae - I need Sylinda's AC and saving throw breakdown, as well as something in her history as to how she met Orshallan (as she would have gotten the letter too).  Also, who is Sylinda's patron diety?

Once I have those you can leap in.


----------



## Salthorae (Dec 16, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, Salthorae - I need Sylinda's AC and saving throw breakdown, as well as something in her history as to how she met Orshallan (as she would have gotten the letter too).  Also, who is Sylinda's patron diety?




Ok should all be there, question on spell casting for druids, some DM's I've had play them as a cast it as you need it (i.e. sorcerer-ish), others "memorized everything at your time of day" just curious which one you do...? Either way is cool with me, I have a list of spells picked out, just didn't include them yet cuz i wasn't sure....

Hehe the whole legal undead thing should be interesting for Sylinda as she hates them....and she has no respect for Law whatsoever....intriguing


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2003)

Druid I say have to have their spells prepped like clerics, but I'm cool with using that 3.5 rule of a druid can drop any spell for a _summon nature's ally_ of the appropriate level.  I think that's a good change there.  

Ok, you otherwise look good Salthorae, so Sylinda can leap in at any time here, though taking Bellona into the city would be difficult unless you're in a religious procession of Elhonna or Alnaria's church.  Taking Aeric in on your arm would be just a bit difficult (at least you'd get some odd glances), but people are used to wizard's familiars, so as long as Aeric seems calm and quiet, he should be fine.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 22, 2003)

So what is up with the game? We on hold for the holidays? I'm asking as it's been like a week with not a word.. (granted almost all my games are lagged but the others had something posted about a holiday hold and I figured I should ask. )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 23, 2003)

Yeah, I just got done with finals, then I had to travel home, and then I had to try to connect to the internet with very little success (I'm on my sister's computer), so I hope to do an update tomorrow...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 23, 2003)

No biggie. Just curious. 

I get the family bit.. spent like almost 12 hours yesterday on the dads desktop updating/fixing issues. (shudder.. windows 98 and NEVER been updated/scanned/defragged.)


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Dec 24, 2003)

*Getting on the Waiting List *

Maybe it's too late, but I have to try.  I just got the Book of Exalted Deeds and have been itching to play an exalted character.  It's always been my cup of tea, but now I have more tools to do it!  I have all three core books, Defenders of the Faith "splatbook," and BoED.  So, I was wondering if I might be able to get on the waiting list for this game?  I haven't been watching too closely, but I could read everything pretty quickly.

Ray, I'd have a few questions for you about character creation, items, etc.  But obviously, we'll deal with that if I can play.

Either way, good luck everyone.  I'll be keeping an eye on these threads either way.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey guys, I had a couple of technical details brought to my attention.  Salthorae, for hit points you get max at first leve, then 75% thereafter, plus Con bonus of course, so I think you should have about 104.  (And though this is a 3.0 game, I'll be finessing the DR as it comes...)

Also, Nessa has the Nymph's Kiss feat, and after checking I really didn't see anything in her background as to how this feat came about.  Jarval, would you care to fill in the blanks on that for me please?  Thanks all.

GoodKingJayIII, check your e-mail.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 27, 2003)

Looking for Suggestions. Was wondering how i should play some of the social aspects of my pc.. quiet in crowds (at least in true form) or rowdy and a bit on the goodly but hedonist side of things. (Appreciate beauty in all its forms)


Not planning to go far in it.. but though since I'm CG that I wouldn't be playing the 'going to prayers' type of person (that and the church of Sune seems a bit on the party/hedonist side at times)


----------



## Salthorae (Dec 28, 2003)

*fixed*

ok....i'm not sure even where i got that number from, was trying to think and I couldn't figure it but it's actually 98hp and I fixed that, thanks for pointing out, I almost always do some crazy math for characters somehow


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 3, 2004)

Heads up. Currently I'm in the process of transferring to my new duty station in NAS Rota, Spain (the pain I go though for my country sigh) so most likely for the next week I'll have erratic access.

AFter that I'll at the very least have access once a day or so on base till I get settled back into my new house. After that I'll warn as best I can for when I'm headed out on det (though not WHERE I'm going .. sorry)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 4, 2004)

Not a prob Kain, we'll see you when we see you.  Have a safe trip!


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jan 6, 2004)

Isida-

Just wanted to let you know I the items have all been priced and I've emailed you the wish list.  Still waiting for word on his Ancestral Relic, but other than that I'm good to go.  Thanks!

-Jay


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm back.. (though limited net access till I get settled)

jet lag sucks


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 11, 2004)

Sniff... his lordship didn't even deign to ignore me in the post. sniff!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey now!  Post #96, read 'em and weep!



> *Orshallan and Galderon give bows and return hugs as the assembled heroes leave to get ready.*


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Also, Nessa has the Nymph's Kiss feat, and after checking I really didn't see anything in her background as to how this feat came about.  Jarval, would you care to fill in the blanks on that for me please?  Thanks all.



  First time I've checked the OoC thread for the better part of two months...  

Sorry about this omission.  Nessa's current background is something of a placeholder, and was written in a bit of a rush.  I've got some notes about her history that I was working on, which I should be able to dig up from the depths of my hard disk drive.  I should have a more detailed (and slightly more polished) background up some time next week.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 13, 2004)

Jarval, that would be great, thanks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 13, 2004)

GoodKingJayIII - You have Staeven going to the Pentient Pauper, did you mean the Pauper's Purse?


----------



## Velenne (Apr 6, 2004)

Isida, 

Per my general post, I'm going to be stepping down from yet another of your games.  Sheesh, am I untrustworthy or what!?  I feel really terrible about doing this to you for the _third_ time!   

I'm not sure how to handle this in this particular game.  We appear to be mid-combat.  Having never tested Norin's ability in such a situation, you may wish to NPC him, kill him off, or do as you please.  And I liked Norin the best (well, second only to Durgo) too.  

Again, so sorry for dropping.

-Nate


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm going to be away from EN World until the 23rd.  Sorry about any problems this might cause, but I've got quite a build up of RL stuff to deal with :\

I know this isn't the greatest time to take a break from the game (what with us being in the middle of combat and all...), but I'll give you a quick outline of Nessa's likely actions for the next couple of rounds.  This round she'll cast a _magic missile_ at the remaining bodak.  Next round she'll either drop her remaining _fireball_ onto as many demons/undead as she can without hurting her companions, or cast _Tasha's hideous laughter_ on any of the demon priests who are spellcasting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2004)

Hey guys, is everybody dead?  There hasn't been a post since the 8th and I wanted to make sure everyone was alive and stuff.  There's been an update, and a huge list of treasure, and a place to stay... come on, I haven't bored everyone have I?  Guys?  Guys?  *Listens to crickets chirping...*


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2004)

Not lack of interest, but I've had a few problems getting on-line and organizing my time.  Sorry about the delay, and I'll post some time this evening.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 12, 2004)

still here.. got a ton o stuff working on det, but still here.. figured I'd let someone else say something before the choatic good type starts claiming dibs on stuff.


----------



## Jaik (May 13, 2004)

Ordinarily, I would have been all over the big pile of loot, but Darren has this little oath of Poverty thing...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2004)

Well, just making sure everyone can decide what is going back into the tombs, or as donations to the temple or charity or what have you.  Besides, everyone from these tombs was an undead horror, so perhaps their grave goods might be better served as donations for the poor.

And Halivar, your in character post was HORRIBLE!


----------



## Halivar (May 14, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And Halivar, your in character post was HORRIBLE!



 Well hey, just make sure that when everyone divides the loot, they don't stiff me. I'm stiff enough as it is. If I get a few silver, I can afford a big, heaping bowl of "death by chocolate" at the next tavern. After a meal like that I'm sure I'll sleep like the dead. Hey, is this thing on? Well, I just flew in from halfway across the battlefield, and boy are my arms... my arms! Where are my arms?! Anyhow, I guess I really dug a hole for myself this time. You know, you're realy funny, Isida; you're killin' me over here. Yesterday Sebastian and I played Russian roullette with a semi-automatic, and he went first. You might say he really made a mess of things. And how about those bodaks? Jeez, if looks could kill, I'd be... well, I'd be where I am.

 Is that horrible enough?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 14, 2004)

Oh.  My.  Lord.

Words fail me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

Ok, I am seeking replacement players for two characters who are without a loving player to care for them.  Velenne dropped out do to RL concerns and Salthorae disappeared with no prior notice, and it may be a long time if either come back.

So I have two characters, pretty much made and all ready to go, they're just in need of players.

Would anyone like to play:

*Saint Norin, "Dawnkeeper"*, LG Male Human Saint / Monk 10

or

*Sylinda Heartmantle *, CG Human Female Ascetic Druid 5/Swanmay 7, with *Aeric*, (Exalted Companion: Male Celestial Awakened Hawk) and *Bellona* (Cohort:  Female Unicorn)

If anyone cares to take over the reins of these two exalted heroes, Low'verok would thank you!


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 15, 2004)

I'd be glad to help, since I love to play good (and I mean *really* good) characters. Could you please link me to the game threads so I can catch up faster?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

Absolutely Lichtenhart!    Our IC thread is here:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=68411

And our Rogue's Gallery is here:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=65983


----------



## Ferrix (May 15, 2004)

I'd be up for it, but they are both ascetics, and my head just isn't in the ascetic mode lately.  Good luck in finding people to fill it out.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 15, 2004)

I'd like to take up Norin, though living up to Velenne's standard is a tough challenge. Now I have to leave for a few hours (my cub scouts claim me ) but I'll be up to date for this evening.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 15, 2004)

I'm tempted by Sylinda (if you can afford a weeks wait I'm gonna be really busy the next 7 days) but I'd like to see exactly how you define exalted chaotic good first (so I don't bite of more than I can chew CG,CN and LE seem to be the ones with the biggest clashes over interpretation) that is assuming you're even vaguely interested in taking me with the weeks delay and the drop out from Vasorn (which I only just noticed was still alive I basically gave up on the game after it died after the beholder interaction and never noticed it raised again, you have my apologies for that).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

Well, I'm honestly not one to nit-pick over alignments.  As long as you play her "good" I'm not going to get picky.  So yeah, if you want to play Sylinda, feel free.  I don't mind about the delay, as no one's played her for over two months, so another week won't matter.  

Sorry about Vasorn.  I'm one of those DMs who will nurse a game along to the bitter end, so even if one of my games is going slowly, don't give up!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

Cool Lichtenhart, I'm glad to have you aboard.  Don't worry in the least about playing Norin, I am rather used to different people taking over different characters, and they've always done fine in the past.  You'll do great, I'm sure.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Lichtenhart and Kalanyr, you can leap in whenever you want, don't wait for me.  If you want to copy and paste the characters in the Rogue's Gallery into your own post in the Rogue's Gallery to make some adjustments (if you want to adjust the skills or feats a bit or any of the equipment, or choose spells) please do so.  

On another note, I'm now looking for alternates in case anyone else's life becomes a bit too busy for the game.  

On a third note for all my current players:  I'm instituting a new policy for all of my games.  If someone doesn't post for over three days and they are holding up the game because of it, I will NPC your player until you return (and you can immediately take up the reins agan).  Absence for two weeks without prior notice means I bring in an alternate to take over your character (and they are allowed to make changes to them) or I bring in an entirely new player and character.  

If we're in a closed environment and someone wants to bring in a new character, I reserve the right to have your character wander off, lose interest, take a new job, switch sides, or even kill them in order to keep the game moving.  I do _not_ want to have to play three abandoned PCs, so I will probably find a way to remove them from the party at the first available opportunity.  

Please, please, please e-mail me if you realize you haven't posted in several days and real life is keeping you busy.  I'd rather know that someone has had a hectic day at work than they found my game boring and quit.  And if you find my games boring or confusing, please e-mail me to express your concerns.  I'd hate for anyone to be bored playing my games.

I'm instituting this policy for the health of my games and am sincerely not trying to annoy anyone, so no one take it personally!


----------



## Halivar (May 16, 2004)

I'm always ready to play. I try to check the boards once every two days or so. In the meantime, I'm having trouble _doing_ anything because... well... I've fallen and I can't get up.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 16, 2004)

I posted a revised version of Norin in the rogue's gallery. I only tweaked a bit the skills and feats, also because there was a missing feat, a feat without legal prereqs (expert tactician) and a couple skills treated as class skills while they are not (spot and knowledge:religion). Anyway I tried to remain true to the spirit of the character, they are only minor tweaks. I'm going to post IC as soon as you approve it. This is a very interesting game, too bad I missed its recruitment at the time.

And I completely agree with the new policy. It's only right to try to keep alive a game that you spent so much care on.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

Norin looks great Lichtenhart, post whenever you're ready.  This game is in desparate need of a kick in the pants, these poor guys have been stuck in a clearing for a couple weeks dithering about what to do!


----------



## johnsemlak (May 17, 2004)

I'd be interested in creating an alternate character.  Is there still a space?  Are the chargen rules on the first post all still in effect?  BTW, I have BoED and BoHM, and BoHMII.  Great books all.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

John, I'll put you down as an alternate.  If you wish to make up a character for an immediate back-up, please do.  (The slow post rate concerns me, and if we haven't gotten some action going at some point soon I may start replacing characters.)  All the character creation rules in the first post still hold.


----------



## Halivar (May 18, 2004)

Ra... err... Isida, I'm going to update my character as soon as I can. Going down a level always seems to take more time for me then going up a level (even though I am well-practiced at it by now ).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 18, 2004)

Worry not.    And I rather liked you guys' roleplaying there, that was some good work.


----------



## Zerth (May 19, 2004)

I've always loved heroic goody-good adventures, so sign me up as an alternative. I can create a backup character no earlier than this weekend (currently I don't have my books with me). I have BoED, but not the other book.

It was mentioned, that some 3.5 elements might be considered upon request. Isida, what would you say about Kensai PrC from the Complete Warrior? What about Eldritch Knight as that would be the other alternative for the character concept I have in mind.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

Zerth, I'll have you down as an alternate, but I warn you that it is far more likely that I would request an alternate take over one of the current charcters (tweaking it as they desire) than bring in a new character.  Orshallan selected Low'verok's greatest champions and charged them with this quest, and he would be a little weirded out if the party came back with a bunch of new people.  However, if things get bad and someone drops out, I might possibly see my way to killing their character and bringing another hero of Low'verok who originally wasn't going to be able to make it to the meeting in Andeluvay for reasons of his own.  

As any rate, as one can see from the books available in the first post, Complete Warrior is not amongst them because I do not own it.  If you would want to use something from it, you would have to e-mail me the particular contents in question.  Eldritch Knight be possible, but I would gently request to look at one of the 3.0 warrior/wizard PrCs first  (Spellblade, bladesinger, arcane trickster, modified war wizard of cormyr, or something from Dragon magazine).  If none of those are two your liking, then go with the Eldritch Knight.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 20, 2004)

Still interested in alternates?

By the way, I have no trouble with taking over an old char if that's what's usually done here.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

Nac Mac, I'll put you down (what does that make it, three alternate positions you're in?).  And since this is indeed a "closed environment" game, I would prefer someone to take over a character instead of bring in a new one, so your willingness to do so should it come to that is much appreciated.


----------



## Zerth (May 20, 2004)

I'm ok with playing a existing character, if that's what you want, Isida.

I can email information about the Kensai PrC, if it comes to that. Most 3.0 Warrior/Wizard PrC's do not suit very well for the concept I have in mind, but Spellblade might work.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Kalanyr, I believe you said you were going to take a look at Sylinda and repost her character sheet within the next few days, so I'm just giving you a bump.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 21, 2004)

Kalanyr is in assessment hell and he's struggling to breathe right now. I think he'll find the time over the week-end.

Oh and about the magic items, Norin can't use nor identify them, and so Sylinda. Since the others are essentially martial characters, I'm afraid this responsibility falls squarely on Nessa's shoulders.


----------



## Jarval (May 21, 2004)

Hmm, I've just posted this over in the IC thread, but I guess it might be more appropriate here:

[*OoC:* Drat!  I knew there was something I'd forgotten to buy for Nessa!  I entirely forgot about material components...  Given this lack of components, I think properly _identifying_ the items will have to wait until we're somewhere that we can buy some suitable pearls.  Isida, would you mind if I made a few small changes to Nessa's equipment list (namely dropping one of the _wands of cure light wounds_ to buy some components)?  I'm a little unused to higher level play, so expensive material components aren't something I normally have to deal with.

As for the golden ball, if Nessa can open it, she will.

The wagon and horses sound like a useful cover for our movements, especially if they let some of us sit out of sight while we travel.  As Isida says, Sir Staeven and Aerofax are both going to stick out rather noticeably...  I'm sure Nessa can manage meek (provided she makes suitable adjustments to her appearance, like hiding _Bounty of the Arcane_).]


----------



## Kalanyr (May 22, 2004)

Still hacking the bugs out of a C program, should be posting tomorrow, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

Cool, glad to here you're still with us.


----------



## Jarval (May 23, 2004)

I've dropped both of Nessa's _Wands of Cure Light Wounds_ (not to worry folks, she's still got a _Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds_ ), which were worth a total of 1,500 gp and replaced them with:

15 pounds of powdered silver (worth 75 gp, used for _Bless Water_ or _Consecrate_)
4 sets of incense (worth 100 gp, used for _Augury_ or _Divination_)
A set of rune-marked disks (worth 25 gp, focus for _Augury_
200 gp worth of diamond dust (used for _Restoration_)
Set of planar-attuned rods (focus for _Plane Shift_)
2 doses of eye ointment made from mushroom powder, saffron, and fat (worth 500 gp, used for _True Seeing_)
6 pearls (worth 600 gp, used for _Identify_).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

Excellent.  Good to know.  Tell me what you want to identify today or whatever, and I can start doing the write-ups.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 23, 2004)

*Ug* Kal finish programming. Kal sentient yes. Kal post tomorrow. Kal sleep now. Sorry. *Thud*

(To tired to make any decisions about the character, will do it tomorrow when I can work out what 2+2 is without a minutes thought. My apologies. )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

Sweet dreams.


----------



## Jarval (May 23, 2004)

Nessa's going to identify the golden ball, the calendar and the chimera idol (unless she thinks it's artifact level magic, in which case she'll steer will clear of it and identify the pearl earrings instead).

She's dropped _Flame Strike_ from her prepared 5th level spells to cast _Raise Dead_, and she's dropping _Alter Self_, _Elation_, and _Tasha's Hideous Laughter_ to prepare the three _identify_ spells.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

Jarval, remember this is a 3.0 game, and so while _identify_ takes 8 hours to cast, you could identify 11 items at one go.  So, I shall identify them all for you:

Silver arrowheads - 4 arrows of monstrous humanoid slaying

Pearl earrings - healing song pearls; when ingested will act as a _heal, regeneration_, or _raise dead_ spell. 

Ceramic doll - small golem that can be assigned to protect individual, using the command words.  Must be keyed to that individual by putting their own hair on the doll.

Calendar - This will cast _divination_ 1/day.

Platinum flask with emerald-colored honey in it - potion of _cure moderate wounds_

Golden Ball and frog - contains a diminuative golden frog that is intelligent.  See IC thread for more.

Strange idol - VERY VERY BAD, EVIL, DEATH DARKNESS, DECAY, DESTROY, DESTROY, DESTROY IT ALL, DESTROY EVERYTHING!!!!!!!

Identifying the idol gives you screaming nightmares of being eaten alive by the earth, along with a splitting headache.


----------



## Halivar (May 24, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Strange idol - VERY VERY BAD, EVIL, DEATH DARKNESS, DECAY, DESTROY, DESTROY, DESTROY IT ALL, DESTROY EVERYTHING!!!!!!!
> 
> Identifying the idol gives you screaming nightmares of being eaten alive by the earth, along with a splitting headache.



 This is by far the funnest item description I've ever read. Consider it janked for my campaign.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

Hee hee hee.  There's bad mojo in the idol.


----------



## Halivar (May 25, 2004)

In the words of my favorite sorceror:

 I swing the idol around to see if it's _magical_!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

So... have you read Monte Cook's _Chaositech_, Halivar?  Because you're about to get an up-close and personal introduction to it.


----------



## Jarval (May 25, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Jarval, remember this is a 3.0 game, and so while _identify_ takes 8 hours to cast, you could identify 11 items at one go.  So, I shall identify them all for you:



Good catch, I'd forgotten the difference between 3.0 and 3.5 _identify_.




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Silver arrowheads - 4 arrows of monstrous humanoid slaying



Handy   I think those'll be going to Lyssia.




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Pearl earrings - healing song pearls; when ingested will act as a _heal, regeneration_, or _raise dead_ spell.



Immensely useful.  We've got two of these, right?  If so, I suggest we split them between two people (other than Nessa) so we've got our healing distributed between a fair number of the group.




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ceramic doll - small golem that can be assigned to protect individual, using the command words.  Must be keyed to that individual by putting their own hair on the doll.



Hmm, interesting.  Something to have a play with at some point.




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Calendar - This will cast _divination_ 1/day.



Nice thing to have.  I can see this getting a lot of use very quickly.




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Platinum flask with emerald-colored honey in it - potion of _cure moderate wounds_



You can never have too many healing potions IMO 




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Golden Ball and frog - contains a diminuative golden frog that is intelligent.  See IC thread for more.



Possibly the oddest magic item I've ever found   I'm sure we'll establish what it's all about soon enough.




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Strange idol - VERY VERY BAD, EVIL, DEATH DARKNESS, DECAY, DESTROY, DESTROY, DESTROY IT ALL, DESTROY EVERYTHING!!!!!!!
> 
> Identifying the idol gives you screaming nightmares of being eaten alive by the earth, along with a splitting headache.



Eeep!  I think someone else can carry the idol for now...  Why do I get the feeling this won't be easy to dispose of?


----------



## Halivar (May 25, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> So... have you read Monte Cook's _Chaositech_, Halivar?  Because you're about to get an up-close and personal introduction to it.



 Hah! You're threats ring hollow in my ears! I fear you not! You can only take my life ONCE! Well, twice... no... 12 character levels plus 14 Constitution... actually 26 times. Yes, you can kill me 26 times. 

  Err... umm....

 So, Isida, when's your birthday? I was thinking about lavishing all my favorite DM's with expensive gifts, but all I could come up with was you. ;P


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 25, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Strange idol - VERY VERY BAD, EVIL, DEATH DARKNESS, DECAY, DESTROY, DESTROY, DESTROY IT ALL, DESTROY EVERYTHING!!!!!!!
> 
> Identifying the idol gives you screaming nightmares of being eaten alive by the earth, along with a splitting headache.



Soo.. it's somehow tied to the darkest most vile organization know to all..

hmm..

wonder how the young repulicans got into a fantasy world...


----------



## Halivar (May 25, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Soo.. it's somehow tied to the darkest most vile organization know to all..
> 
> hmm..
> 
> wonder how the young repulicans got into a fantasy world...



 It's true! Soon as I graduated high school they inducted me into the Illuminati. We only brought out the black dragon idol for Ronald Reagan's birthday, though; mostly we only used it as the cake decoration. The candles just fit so nicely in its ears.

  PS: Now you know too much.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 31, 2004)

Sadly I've bitten off more than I can chew, I'm gonna have to drop this game, I haven't even found time to read the thread to date yet. Sorry. 

Kalanyr


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2004)

Due to some time consuming RL issues with my university study and having a job landed on me, I'm going to be away from EN World until the 12th of June.  I'm sorry for any problems this might cause :\


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok Jarval, thanks for letting me know.  I shall NPC you for the time being.  

In other news, I need a new replacement player for Sylinda Heartmantle!


----------



## doghead (Jun 1, 2004)

Isida

I became interested in jumping in to one (of pretty much any) of your games during your last recruiting drive, but unfortunately, I was just about to go overseas at that point. For a number of reasons, I would actually prefer to pick up an existing character than to generate a new one. 

One of the reasons for this is that I own none of the FR and AU books. I basically play off the online SRD, and its the only "book" I have access to at the moment.

I've also never been much for spellcasting types - a bard is about the closest that I have come since I started playing about 18 months ago. (I did play a couple of magic users in the days of AD&D.) As I mentioned, I've a hankering to get out of my comfort zone a bit, but I do have concerns about my ability to do justice to high level spell casters.

I realise that those are some fairly significant limitations. But I thought that I would post up and see what you had to say.

the head of the dog


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2004)

Isida, I'm pretty sure I'm not a good candidate for you in this but I did just get the complete divine, yeah I know you don't have it, and to be honest I haven't done an exalted character yet...

As I said I may not be the best choice so if I’m not the choice that would be fine.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, Doghead dropped in first, so he gets the first crack.  This is a 3.0 game doghead, and luckily Sylinda does not have that many spells.  If you have the Book of Exalted Deeds so you can look up the details of the Swanmay PrC (which Sylinda has several levels of), great, if not I can send you the pertinant information.  If you want to play Sylinda, I would be happy to have you.  

Bro, I'll put you down as an alternate in case of another dropout.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Bro, I'll put you down as an alternate in case of another dropout.




Sweet, sounds like a plan.   I'm not sure if you still plan to do a crossover so if you skip over me for another player that is quite all right with me.   (The same holds true for newer players also.) 

Actually, Isida, if you need me as a replacement for any of your game simply let me know okay?


----------



## Halivar (Jun 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually, Isida, if you need me as a replacement for any of your game simply let me know okay?



 Can I take a number, too?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2004)

Certainly, I shall keep you both in mind.  Now, because Jarval is away for a bit, just assume Nessa told you all what she learned from you divination and go from there.


----------



## doghead (Jun 2, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, Doghead dropped in first, so he gets the first crack.  This is a 3.0 game doghead, and luckily Sylinda does not have that many spells.  If you have the Book of Exalted Deeds so you can look up the details of the Swanmay PrC (which Sylinda has several levels of), great, if not I can send you the pertinant information.  If you want to play Sylinda, I would be happy to have you.




It will take me a couple of days to read up on the IC thread and get up to speed with the character. I noticed that there were some alternates listed in the first post. So given my limitations, I'll happily step aside if any of them step up and want to step in.

I don't have the BoED, so if it suits you, I'll work through the character and post up any questions I have.

the head of the dog


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> I noticed that there were some alternates listed in the first post. So given my limitations, I'll happily step aside if any of them step up and want to step in.




Well you might be happy to step aside but I don't think you should.  I'm lucky enough to have two games that Isida DMs, and at this time I'm a fellow player in two other game with her and I can honestly say your making a mistake if you walk away from this chance.


----------



## Halivar (Jun 2, 2004)

I don't know... she can get vicious with those bodaks...


----------



## doghead (Jun 2, 2004)

Actually, I think that I was getting confused with some of the other threads I was reading. There doesn't seem to any alternates listed in the first post for this game. 'Happily'. I knew that that was a poor choice of words when I posted it, but it was late and I really needed to get some sleep, so I let it stand.

Off to the IC thread.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2004)

Halivar said:
			
		

> I don't know... she can get vicious with those bodaks...



We just relunched one of the older games with Isida at the helm, its now epic, and between PCs and cohorts there are 15 characters in the party so I’m actually quite leery at what she could toss at us...  

Well besides the god she already laid the ground work on...


----------



## doghead (Jun 2, 2004)

OK, I've got this far in the IC thread.



> *When Nessa opens the golden ball (it twists into two different halves), she sees a small golden frog looking at her. It ribbits, but it sounds more like the chime of bells than an actual frog sound.*





I plowed my way through the OOC thread to get some insight into to what Salthorea was thinking [p12] and found that Salthorea got Sylinda up in three posts. Not much help there. Oh well, it made for some interesting reading at times.

Questions so far: 

1) Is her lack of equipment connected to her being an Ascetic or to her Vow of Poverty?

2) Did she have a spell list? (If not, any suggestions would be welcome as I rarely play spellcasters of any power.)

I'm working through the character sheet now to reformat it (which will give a chance to break it down some more in my head.) I'll probably have some more specific questions soon.

the head of the dog


----------



## doghead (Jun 2, 2004)

Reformatted and with notes.
* seems to have 33 point buy.
* class and racial abilities seem straight forward.
* reverse engineered the Sawnmay HD (d8?)
* Init and Spd added.
* attack: +13/+8/+3 - not sure how these were derived. The BAB was listed as +10.
* skills are all fine but the listed ranks are just (bonus - stat bonus) at this point. Can't find any reference to Wild Empathy the 3rdEd Druid section - as per v3.5?
* the feats are all pretty much a mystery  

Well, its getting light out, so I should go before I turn into a frogkin.

the head of the dog

***​

*Sylinda*
Female Human Druid 5, Swanmay 7

*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Height:* 5'3"
*Weight:* 115 lb.
*Hair:* Dark
*Eyes:* Green Flecked with gold
*Age:* 

*Str:* 12 (+1) [4 points]  
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Int:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 ascetic]  
*Wis:* 18 (+4) [5 points, +1 level, +4 ascetic] 
*Cha:* 16 (+3) [8 points, +1 level] 

*Class and Racial Abilties:*
_Druid_ 
Animal Companion
Woodland Stride
Trackless step
Resist Nature's lure
Wild Shape 1/day
Wild Empathy
_Swanmay_
@ will - Speak with Animals, Speak with plants
2/day - Charm Monster (DC 18)
3/day - Charm Person (DC:15)
Shifting 4/day (swan form only)
Favored Enemy - Undead
Wild Empathy (levels stack +2)
Low-light vision
Spell Resistence (12 + swanmay level)
_Ascetic_
AC bonuses: +8 armor, +1 Natural armor, +2 deflection
Endure Elements: -50 degrees to 140 degree w/o ill effects
Exalted Strike: +2/good
Sustenence: has no need for food or drink
Greater Sustenence: does not need to breathe
Resistance: +1 to all saves
Mind Shielding (Imm. to detect thoughts, discern lies, and alignment detection)
DR 5/magic

*Hit Dice:* 5d8 + 7d8 +24
*HP:* 98
*AC:* 22 (+1 Dex, [ascetic] +8 armor, +1 natural, +2 deflection)
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft
*Armor Check Penalty:* --

*Saves:*
Fortitude +12 [+9 base, +2 Con, +1 ascetic]
Reflex +5 [+3 base, +1 Dex, +1 ascetic]
Will +11 [+6 base, +4 Wis, +1 ascetic]

*BAB:* +10?
*Melee Atk:* +13/+8/+3 (1d6+3/1d6+3, x2, quarterstaff)
*Melee Atk:* +13/+8/+3 (1d4+3, 19-20x2, daggar)
*Ranged Atk:* +13/+8/+3 (1d4+3, 19-20x2, 10 ft., daggar)

*Skills:*
Concentration +8 [6 ranks, +2 con]
Diplomacy +7 [4 ranks, +3 cha]
Handle Animal +14 [11 ranks, +3 cha]
Heal +14 [11 ranks, +4 wis]
Hide +12 [11 ranks, +1 dex]
Knowledge (Geography) +13 [10 ranks, +3 int]
Knowledge (Nature) +15 [12 ranks, +3 int]
Listen +15 (16 vs undead) [11 ranks, +4 wis]
Ride +9 [8 ranks, +1 dex]
Search +6 [3 ranks, +3 int]
Spellcraft +8 [5 ranks, +3 int]
Spot +15 (16 vs undead) [11 ranks, +4 wis]
Survival +17 [13 ranks, +4 wis]
Swim +7 [6 ranks, +1 str]
Wild Empathy (class ability) +17 [13 ranks, +4 cha]

*Feats:*
Sacred Vow
Vow of Poverty
Scent (Ex)*
Natural Spell
Leadership*
Improved Flight
_Bonus Exalted Feats_
Exalted Companion
Vow of Purity
Nemesis (Undead)
Nimbus of Light
Holy Radience
Intuitive Attack

*Languages*
Common, Druidic, Sylvan, Elven, Celestial

*Equipment:*
Simple Tunic and breeches, boots, light cloak, quarterstaff, dagger, 3 vials holy water

*Appearance:*
as was

*Personality:*
as was

*Background:*
as was


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

Yes, her lack of equipment was due to the Vow of Poverty.  She gets special bonuses for being an Ascetic as well.  Now, she's supposed to have a spell list (druids, like clerics, prepare their spells ahead of time).

Now, this is supposed to be a 3.0 game, and the Wild Empathy she has listed is a 3.5 feature, so ignore it.  You may have to re-do the skills because of that misunderstanding.  For the feats, most of them should be in the Book of Exalted Deeds, the rest in the PHB and Masters of the Wild.  The Swanmay will be in the Book of Exalted Deeds as well.


----------



## doghead (Jun 4, 2004)

OK Thanks. The ascetic abilities are quite cool. 

I'll need the Swanmay's skill point allocation and the BAB for 7th level. Also a breakdown of the stats for the Swan form. Are the Swanmay abilities only available to her when in that the Swan form?

I won't change any feats, but a description of the non-PHB ones would be useful in helping me to understand the character better.

You can reach me at doghead206 at netscape dot net if you'd prefere.

Back to finish the IC thread.


----------



## doghead (Jun 4, 2004)

Draft Spell List.

Level 0 (6): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Guidance, Mend, Purify Food and Drink.
Level 1 (5+1): CLW, Hide From Animals, Entangle, Pass w/out Trace, Shillelagh, Shillelagh.
Level 2 (4+1): Bulls Strength, Cats Grace, CSW, CSW, Flame Blade.
Level 3 (4+1): Lightning Storm, Greater Magical Fang, Remove Disease, Neutralise Poison.
Level 4 (3+1): CSW, Dispel magic, Flame Strike, Scry.
Level 5 (2+1): Deathward, CCW.
Level 6 (1): Mass Bulls Strength.

Let me know if you have any requests. We aim to please.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

doghead, do you have the Book of Exalted Deeds?  Everything you want is in that book.


----------



## doghead (Jun 5, 2004)

Isida, 

At this point I only have access to the SRD (and a copy of Midnight). I mentioned it earlier as a knew that you had specifed a having a copy in your original recruitment post. I am not in a position to get a copy of it at this point either unfortunately.

It does represent a fairly significant chunk of the character, and if you are uncomfortable with me not having the book, I will understand if you would prefer me to step down. It will still have been an useful experience as I have yoinked your idea of naming magic items and method of magic allocation. And I know a lot more about druids  

the head of the dog


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2004)

Well, I can e-mail the stuff to you, but I shall have to do it either Saturday or Sunday, as I don't have that book here with my right now and it would take too long to get it.  So be looking for an e-mail within the next two days.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, I can e-mail the stuff to you, but I shall have to do it either Saturday or Sunday.




Isida, if your still around and would like me to do this I'll add it to my list of things to do. 

Obviously the Swanmay PrC and the exalted feats his character has but is there anything else?

Doghead, great pick up on Midnight, it's a hell of a campaign setting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2004)

Bro if you would do that, that would be really great, thanks.  

I think just the PrC and feats, because I don't think she has anything else that needs explaining... right?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Bro if you would do that, that would be really great, thanks.




Great, cause I already started. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I think just the PrC and feats, because I don't think she has anything else that needs explaining... right?



That's all I can think of.   If he needs more I'll be here all week.


----------



## doghead (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks Brother Shatterstone. I'll keep an eye on my mail box.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Thanks Brother Shatterstone. I'll keep an eye on my mail box.




Done, sorry for the delay I missed the bonus exulted feats the first time through...  That and it seemed like evertyhing was in close to the blinding. 

Anyhow I have not a clue what book Improved Flight is from.  :\ 

And your welcome.


----------



## doghead (Jun 5, 2004)

Got it. It all looks good. Thanks Brother Shatterstone.

I've been at the computer all morning - its time to do the washing then get out into the sun for a bit - so I'll finish updating the character sheet this afternoon.

the head of the dog aka dog | god


----------



## doghead (Jun 5, 2004)

Reformatted again.

* Alignment is CG - which is not an option for Druids. Or am I missing something?
* Attack bonuses seemed +1 too high.
* Couldn't find the Improved Flight Feat either.
* Wildshape and Swan form added. Never done this before so just in case. Took the Cheetah for the 500 ft charge! If its out of place, I'll go with a Mountain Lion (Leopard) or Snake (for sneaking).
* Coverted Skills to v3.0 and recalculated. Added the Wild Empathy bonus to Animal Empathy, took v3.5 Survival as v3.0 Wilderness Lore for skills.
* Does enchanting her staff (Shillelagh) violate the Vow of Pverty?

OK. I think thats it. Now I'm off for a quiet constitutional.

the head of the dog

***​
*Sylinda*
Female Human Druid 5, Swanmay 7

*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Height:* 5'3"
*Weight:* 115 lb.
*Hair:* Dark
*Eyes:* Green Flecked with gold
*Age:* 

*Str:* 12 (+1) [4 points]  
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Int:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 ascetic]  
*Wis:* 18 (+4) [4 points, +2 level, +4 ascetic] 
*Cha:* 16 (+3) [8 points, +1 level] 

*Class and Racial Abilties:*
_Druid_ 
Animal Companion
Woodland Stride
Trackless step
Resist Nature's lure
Wild Shape (1/day)
_Cheetah_ Medium Animal; HD 12d8+24; hp 98; Init +4; Spd 50 ft.; AC 30 (+4 Dex, +6 natural, +8 ascetic, +2 deflection), touch 16, flat-footed 24; BAB +8/+3 (+12 Grapple); Attk +12/+7 melee (1d6+3, bite); SA Trip (+3); SQ Lowlight Vision, Scent, Sprint; AL CG; SV Fort +12, Ref +8, Will +11; Str 16, Dex 19, Con 15, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 16; Skills and Feats: As per character + Alertness and Weapon Finess.
Wild Empathy

_Swanmay_
Speak with Animals, Speak with plants (CL 7, at will)
Charm Monster (DC 18, 2/day)
Charm Person (DC 15, 3/day)
Shifting (swan form only, 4/day)
_Swan:_Small Animal; HD 12d8+24; hp 98; Init +2; Spd 10 ft. fly 60 ft. (average); AC 29 (+1 size, +2 Dex, +6 natural, +8 ascetic, +2 deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 25; BAB +8/+3 (+7 Grapple) Attk +13/+8 melee (1d3-1, 2 slams) and +13/+8 melee (1d2-1, bite); SQ DR 5/cold iron, DR 5/magic; AL CG; SV Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; Str 8, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 16; Skills and Feats: As per character + Alertness.
Favored Enemy (Undead +1 Dam, Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot & Wilderness Lore)
Wild Empathy (+2)
Low-light vision
Spell Resistence (19)

_Ascetic_
AC bonuses: +8 armor, +1 natural armor, +2 deflection
Endure Elements: -50 degrees to 140 degree w/o ill effects
Exalted Strike: +2/good
Sustenence: has no need for food or drink
Greater Sustenence: does not need to breathe
Resistance: +1 to all saves
Mind Shielding (Imm. to detect thoughts, discern lies, and alignment detection)
DR 5/magic

*Hit Dice:* 5d8 + 7d8 +24
*HP:* 98
*AC:* 22 (+1 Dex, +8 armour [ascetic], +1 natural, +2 deflection)
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft
*Armor Check Penalty:* --

*Saves:*
Fortitude +12 (+16 vs disease & death effects) [+9 base, +2 Con, +1 ascetic] 
Reflex +5 [+3 base, +1 Dex, +1 ascetic]
Will +11 [+6 base, +4 Wis, +1 ascetic]

*BAB:* +8/+3
*Melee:* +12/+7 (1d6+3/1d6+3, x2, quarterstaff)
*Melee:* +12/+7 (1d4+3, 19-20x2, daggar)
*Ranged:* +9/+4 (1d4+3, 19-20x2, 10 ft., daggar)

*Skills:* [Druid 64 + Swanmay 56]
Animal Empathy +15 [9 ranks, +4 Cha, +2 Swanmay]
Concentration +9 [7 ranks, +2 Con]
Craft (weaving) +5 [2 ranks, +3 Int]
Diplomacy +7 [2 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 perfection [sacred vow]]
Handle Animal +10 [5 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 Animal Empathy Syn]
Heal +13 [7 ranks, +4 Wis, +2 Herbalist Syn]
Hide +10 [9 ranks, +1 Dex]
Intuite Direction +9 [5 ranks, +4 Wis]
Knowledge (geography) +9 [6 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (nature) +13 [10 ranks, +3 Int]
Listen +13 (+14 vs undead) [9 ranks, +4 Wis]
Profession (herbalist) +11 [7 ranks, +4 Wis]
Ride +4 [3 ranks, +1 Dex]
Scry +11 [8 ranks, +3 Int]
Search +6 [3 ranks, +3 int]
Spellcraft +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
Spot +13 (+14 vs undead) [9 ranks, +4 Wis]
Swim +6 [5 ranks, +1 Str]
Wilderness Lore +15 (+16 vs undead) [9 ranks, +4 Wis, +2 Intuit Direction Syn]

*Feats:*
Sacred Vow
Vow of Poverty
Scent (Ex)*
Natural Spell
Leadership*
Improved Flight
_Bonus Exalted Feats_
Exalted Companion
Vow of Purity
Nemesis (Favored Enemy - Undead)
Nimbus of Light
Holy Radience
Intuitive Attack

*Languages:*
Common, Druidic, Sylvan, Elven, Celestial

*Spells per day:*
Level 0 (6): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Guidance, Mend, Purify Food and Drink.
Level 1 (5+1): CLW, Hide From Animals, Entangle, Pass w/out Trace, Shillelagh, Shillelagh.
Level 2 (4+1): Bulls Strength, Cats Grace, CSW, CSW, Flame Blade.
Level 3 (4+1): Lightning Storm, Greater Magical Fang, Remove Disease, Neutralise Poison.
Level 4 (3+1): CSW, Dispel magic, Flame Strike, Scry.
Level 5 (2+1): Deathward, CCW.
Level 6 (1): Mass Bulls Strength.

*Equipment:*
Simple Tunic and breeches, boots, light cloak, quarterstaff, dagger, 3 vials holy water

*Appearance:*
as was

*Personality:*
as was

*Background:*
as was


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 5, 2004)

Improved Fight is in Masters of the Wild, page 23, it improves Sylinda' maneuvrability class when flying by one grade.


----------



## doghead (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks Lichtenhart. I think that plugs the last hole.

BTW, I've gone and done it. You know, post in the ic thread. Hope that thats ok. I'm usually way to cautious  

the head of the dog


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Improved Fight is in Masters of the Wild, page 23, it improves Sylinda' maneuvrability class when flying by one grade.



Ahh, I own way to many books and I never would have thought to look in there.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2004)

Well, her alignment really should be neutral something, so go ahead and change it to neutral good.  And enchanting her staff doesn't violate her vow.


----------



## doghead (Jun 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh, I own way to many books ...




Ahh, and I way too few  

I'll change her alignment then post her up in the rg thread. 

In the Wild Shape description its says: 







			
				3.0SRD said:
			
		

> "...a druid gains the spell-like ability to polymorph self into a Small or Medium-size animal (but not a dire animal) and back again once per day. Unlike the standard use of the spell, however, the druid may only adopt one form.



 There is no polymorph self in the 3.0SRD, only Polymorph (Transmutation, Level: Sor/Wiz 4) and Alter Self (Transmutation, Level: Brd 2, Sor/Wiz 2.) Neither of these mention being able make aditional changes in form after the initial change (apart from reverting back to the targets original one), so does that mean that the druid can only change into the same type of animal (in Sylinda's case, a hawk) each time?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 5, 2004)

Are you sure you checked 3.0 SRD?


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Polymorph Self
> 
> Transmutation
> Level: Rgr 4, Sor/Wiz 4
> ...


----------



## doghead (Jun 5, 2004)

Yup, you're right. I went back and downloaded the original WotC .rtf files and there it is. I was working off a .pdf file. Its definately 3.0 as it has Wilderness Lore in the Skills section. Its also wrong - as it doesn't distinguish Polymorph Self and Other. Might have been an early edition. Bother. I hope that everything else I've used is straight.

But the up side is that it means I can choose different animals to shapechange into. Cool. I want to try a lizard.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 11, 2004)

I would like to invite you to my chatroom on Psionics.net, a friendly place where we can hang out, talk about our games, and everything else.

It's easy to find: you just have to join enworld chatroom (there's a menu for it on the menu bar of this page) and type at the prompt */join #ir*.

Drop by when you feel like it!


----------



## doghead (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Lichtenhart,

Unfortunately, everytime I have I tried the enworld chatroom it crashed my browser.

the head of the dog


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 11, 2004)

If you have mIRC (www.mirc.com) or trillian (www.trillian.cc) you can reach us as well. Relevant info is here:

server: chat.psionics.net
ports:6660-6669
password: (not needed)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 11, 2004)

I'd have jumped in but my connection is permantly banned again


----------



## doghead (Jun 11, 2004)

And I'm on Mac


----------



## Jaik (Jun 12, 2004)

Just a little not toeveryone, I'm off to Florida on vacation today and will be returning in a week's time.  If I can find an internet cafe, I'll check in, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 21, 2004)

Ok, I'm looking for a replacement player for Sir Staeven, the Phoenix Knight, as GoodKingJayIII has informed me he can't play anymore.  Who's up for it?


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 22, 2004)

*A Question...*

...in reguards to your replacement player.  Would one be playing the same character, a new character of their design, or, a reworked version of the same character?  Just wondering.

djordje

Ps. Yes, I am interested.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 22, 2004)

You would either be playing the same character or a reworked version of the same character, whichever was easier for you.  I really can't easily add in new characters at this point in time, so I need to keep the same ones.  If that's cool with you, welcome aboard djrd!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 22, 2004)

Welcome aboard, djordje! You're right in time, we're probably going to need all the help we can find.   
Good for Staeven too, I know Isida can come up with really gruesome deaths for the characters of inactive players.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 22, 2004)

*Yes....please....*

Nice to be here.  Yes, I would like to fill the role in any way possible.  What would be the limits to the reworking of the character?

Dj


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, I'm cool with tinkering with feats, skills, items, and limited tinkering with class levels.  But I am flexible.  Tell me what you're thinking about and I'll give you the go/no go.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 23, 2004)

*okay*

Nevermind, I will just play him as is.  Also, for two future notes, I would love to go ahead and put in for a new PBP you might start,

Thank you, and hello everyone!

djordje


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2004)

Cool beans.  Ok, post whenever you wish!


----------



## doghead (Jun 23, 2004)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> Nevermind, I will just play him as is.  Also, for two future notes, I would love to go ahead and put in for a new PBP you might start,
> 
> Thank you, and hello everyone!
> 
> djordje




Hey Djrd.

I'm the other newbie to the party - took over Sylinda the Ascetic Druid. See you in the ic.

the head of the dog


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey guys, I really need posts from those people that aren't "prisoners."  That's kind crucial to the plot and stuff...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 2, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I really need posts from those people that aren't "prisoners." That's kind crucial to the plot and stuff...



Working on it.. i've been kinda hard put finding my subscriptions after the melt down.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

My sig has all my games in it (finally) so you can always check the sig thread for my games.


----------



## Jaik (Jul 4, 2004)

Sorry, took me a day or two to realize my subscriptions were gone, not that people weren't posting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2004)

Guys, I need some kind of consensus on your actions.  Are you attacking?  Waiting until later?  Trying to get in to see the Baroness?  What?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm for a waiting to get to the baroness.. if we start attacking now we'll thrash the servant but put her to flight.


----------



## doghead (Jul 22, 2004)

Sylinda is concerned that the slavemaster will simply drag the 'slaves' off to a dungeon somewhere. But she will take her lead from the 'captors' for the moment.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

Like Sylinda, Nessa's not happy with the idea of being dumped in a dungeon, although she is fairly confident of her ability to get her and her fellow "prisoners" out if needs be.  For the moment she'll take her lead from the others.


----------



## Jaik (Jul 23, 2004)

Darren's planning to take out the guards (quietly) and get the Slavemaster to reveal the Baroness' location, then escort the group straight to her.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry for the delay, I've had conncetion problems all last week. Wheater was too hot for my router, I'm afraid.
I'd stick to the original plan too. I'd rather have the "prisoners" overwhelm the slavemaster on their own, while the captors try to earn the baroness' trust.
IIRC Orshallan asked us to subdue the baroness, give her back her soul, that is probably in a gem near Orcus' shrine, and wipe out all the undead. Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## doghead (Jul 25, 2004)

I must say that I am enjoying playing someone elses creation. I think that I am going to stick to ghosting abandoned shells rather than creating new ones of my own for a while. So Isida, if you have any abandoned shells you want new ghosts for, particularly if they are in the lower levels*, please let me know. 

*Two Level 10+ spell casters is about all this dog of little brain can handle.

From an earlier ic post I took it that the slavemaster was not undead. So I took it that his touch didn't break her Vow of Purity. But, if he had been undead, allowing him to touch her would have represented an intentional breaking of the Vow. And Sylinda would have immediately and irrovocably lost the benefit of the Feat/Vow. Is that right?

On a related note, the description of Vow of Purity is not very clear about when (ie how soon after) she would need to conduct a ritual of purification after fighting undead or accidently touching dead flesh. It doesn't say so, but would she lose the benefit of the Vow until the ritual was done? It makes sense, but it will be rough trying to find an quiet place in the manor for a ritual requiring an hour. How do you read it?

BTW - if anyone sees Sylinda about to breach her Vow of Poverty, please sit on her until she comes to her senses. I love the feat but there doesn't seem to be any way to atone for slip ups. A tough one. Thanks.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll have Norin look upon you then.


----------



## Halivar (Jul 26, 2004)

*My apologies...*

Isida, I'm sorry I haven't posted in three months. I'm afraid I'm going to have to drop out. My new job is consuming most of my time, and I have little opportunity for gaming (on-line or otherwise). The campaign has been a blast, and I think you're a great DM. I only regret that I couldn't put in the effort I think this campaign deserves.

 I wish all the contestents good luck!


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 26, 2004)

Darn it Halivar, just as we were about to meet too.

Stupid job


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok Halivar, I'm sorry you had to go, but I wish you luck in your job!

But that means we need a replacement player for Sebastion Andovar and his half-celestial mare, Aerofax.  Who's up for it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Who's up for it?




I'm not to fond of the idea of taking over someone else character... but I have a few, okay maybe only one, interesting idea(s) if you want to humor me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 26, 2004)

*Cough*  Well, we're kind of in a closed-environment game here Bro, but I will hear you out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 27, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Cough*  Well, we're kind of in a closed-environment game here Bro, but I will hear you out.



I honestly have little idea of what going on in this game, at least detail wise, I have the over view from Vile.  Anyhow if anyone could make it work its you.  

I'll talk to you soon I imagine on AIM about it...  Who knows maybe I'll humor you and let you win... 

Also if someone wants to jump in and play Sebastion Andovar please do so.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 27, 2004)

Isida still needs an alternate for this...



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> But that means we need a replacement player for Sebastion Andovar and his half-celestial mare, Aerofax.  Who's up for it?




I'm not the player she seeks.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 27, 2004)

Due to study and work commitments, I'm going to be away from EN World from the 27th of July until the 5th of August.  Check out this thread for more details.

Sorry for any problems this might cause


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know Jarval.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey doghead, nope the Slavemaster wasn't undead, so Sylinda's vow is intact.  He's creepy, not undead.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

Ok, it turns out that I'm in need of not one, but TWO replacement players, and soon!

I need replacement players for:

*Sebastion Andovar*, CG Male Human Paladin of Hoar 12 (BoHM variant), and *Aerofax*, CG Winged Half-Celestial Dire Mare (paladin's mount)

and

*Sir Staeven Myleron, The Phoenix Knight*, NG Human Fighter 5/Annointed Knight 7

Once I get some people, leap right in, because we're at a crucial turning point!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2004)

sniff.. everyone is leaving!


----------



## Storyteller01 (Jul 28, 2004)

..kay, I've found your story link, but I can't find the character sheets. Computer 'cannot find file' or some such. 

I'm not used to playing Holy characters, but I'll do what I can...

I'm interested in Sir Staeven Myleron, the Pheonix Kinght. Can anyone post some stats for me to copy?


----------



## Hesseroph (Jul 28, 2004)

~~~Wondering if you all still needed replacement characters? Just let me know... I'm usually around


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 28, 2004)

Are there still spots open?


----------



## Storyteller01 (Jul 28, 2004)

Still here. I just noticed that someone was also looking at playing Sir Staeven Myleron. I don't want to step on anyones toes, so post and let us know what's up...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

Storyteller, you can indeed play Staeven.  

Hesseroph, do you want Sebasiton?

Nac Mac, not anymore, but I'll let you know if we do!  

Ok, and here's the Rogue's Gallery that contain the character sheets - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=65983
Look them over, tell me if you want to make any minor changes, and if you have any questions.  Other than that, you can leap in as soon as you're able!


----------



## Storyteller01 (Jul 28, 2004)

Got it!!  Found the character sheet made made a copy.

I've looked through some of the previous posts, but I still don't know what Sir Myleron's situation is.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

He is currently "tied up" kneeling on the floor of the lesser audiance chamber in the Baroness' manor.  He can, however, get free anytime he chooses.  However, his gear is currently wrapped in a bag and dumped in front of him.  He's posing as a slave in order to get close to the Baroness with the rest of his group.  They are to capture, not kill her, and destroy a idol of Orcus that keeps her soul bound to him.  You're surrounded by living and undead guards at the moment, and you're guessing you'll have an audience with the baroness soon.

Sebastion, on the other hand, is posing as one of the captors, with Lyssia and Derrik.  However, his paladin mount, Aerofax, is the one the Slavemaster is talking about having her wings cut off.  The Slavemaster assumed she was Staeven's mount because an "evil knight" like Sebastion (he wears scary black armor), obviously wouldn't ride a half-celesital horse.


----------



## Storyteller01 (Jul 28, 2004)

I 'put up a struggle' to keep him thinking that the mount is mine. How many guards/undead are there??


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2004)

Seven originally, plus the Slavemaster, plus two more that were in this room.  Only three of them look alive, and they seem to be the most dangerous-looking.  The Slavemaster seems to be alive as well.


----------



## Storyteller01 (Jul 29, 2004)

Can I get physical Descriptions?

What was the original plan?


----------



## Hesseroph (Jul 29, 2004)

~~~I'd love to play him but I'm very unfamilier with some of the "new" paladin abilities work. His personality seems very tied to the person who created him and I worry that I would taint or disrupt the original concept behind him... that and I'm pretty sure I would have a hard time getting into a Chaotic Good Paladin... Its very odd to me. I could still give it a shot in hopes off keeping up with personality but would be unable to function properly unless someone let me know what these "new" powers are   
~~~Unless you would be willing to allow me to remake this character... I dont mind filling in a fighter role (ie Fighter, Barbarian, Paladin). I dont want to disrupt so let me know!
~~~To recap: Unfamilier with "new" abilities and Chaotic Good Paladin concept (Bitter Paladin?). Would be willing to play despite. Would perfer to play a new more "Me" friendly version. Still willing to fill fighter type role.
~~~What be your vote?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2004)

Hesseroph said:
			
		

> ~~~I'd love to play him but I'm very unfamilier with some of the "new" paladin abilities work. His personality seems very tied to the person who created him and I worry that I would taint or disrupt the original concept behind him... that and I'm pretty sure I would have a hard time getting into a Chaotic Good Paladin... Its very odd to me. I could still give it a shot in hopes off keeping up with personality but would be unable to function properly unless someone let me know what these "new" powers are
> ~~~Unless you would be willing to allow me to remake this character... I dont mind filling in a fighter role (ie Fighter, Barbarian, Paladin). I dont want to disrupt so let me know!
> ~~~To recap: Unfamilier with "new" abilities and Chaotic Good Paladin concept (Bitter Paladin?). Would be willing to play despite. Would perfer to play a new more "Me" friendly version. Still willing to fill fighter type role.
> ~~~What be your vote?



  I'll show you.  Most of his work just like normal abilities, and I'll explain which ones that aren't.  Pretty much Sebastion is a paladin on mission of revenge to destroy his former order.  So, he's a dark hero, but still a hero.  I think if you think of him a little bit like The Crow, you'd be mostly on target.

On to the abilities!



> - Detect Evil at will



  Just like the paladin ability.  Pretty self-explanitory.


> - Divine Grace



 - Gains Cha bonus to saving throws


> - Divine Health



 - Immune to all diseases, including magical or supernatural ones.


> - Remove Disease 4/week



 - As per the usual paladin ability


> - Shared Grace



 - You can share the bonus you get through divine grace to one other character within 5 ft.  You can designate a new character each round if you want to.  This is a supernatural ability.


> - Smite Evil 2/day



 - As per a normal paladin ability


> - Special Mount



 - Again, just like a normal paladin.


> - Special Weapon



 - Your chosen weapon is permanently a _+1 blessed_ weapon.


> - Stand Against the Tide



 - You get a luck bonus equal to your class level divided by three (4 in Sebastion's case) to Armor Class and attack rolls when engaged in melee with more than one foe.  Extraordinary ability.

Do you think you can dig it?


----------



## Hesseroph (Jul 31, 2004)

~~~Ok... Why not I can give it a shot! CG Paladin! Psah no prob   .
I'll take him! I'll look up how he acted in the past and give you a go on what he is going to do! Thanks again!
~~~On to removing that nasty slavemaster!!!


----------



## doghead (Jul 31, 2004)

Welcome aboard Hesseroph.

doghead aka Sylinda the Druid.


----------



## Hesseroph (Jul 31, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard Hesseroph.
> 
> doghead aka Sylinda the Druid.



 Thanks! Great to be aboard... Hope I keep with the feel of the game and don't let any of you guys down!


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 2, 2004)

~~~Ummm hey yeah... Whats up with the game? I mean have most of the people fallen off the face of the planet? Dont mean to sound rude but... I'm away from my computer up to three days at a time and I post a great deal more often than some of the others... I'm new to this and would like to know if this is normal???


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry guys, this game has been very slow for a while, partly due to indecision, partly due to waiting, and partly because I'm trying to get some ducks in a row for you guys.  If you can bear with me a while longer, I have a most excellent scene coming up.


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 3, 2004)

~~~No Problem... As I said... I'm a bit new at this whole thing and am trying to get my bearings.   
~~~If there is anything I can ever do... Just ask!


----------



## Storyteller01 (Aug 3, 2004)

No worries. 

Sorry I'm late. Wife had some medical problems. All's well now )


How am I bound? Hands in front or behuind my back?
If I can, I try to stay on one knee (easier to move from than with both knees  on the ground).


----------



## doghead (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Hesseroph, I've been keeping Sylinda active but am working with a few constraints on my freedom, so to speak.

What with one thing or another it has been a bit slow for a while. PbP. Can't play without it. Can't shoot it. 

Storyteller. Sorry to hear about your wife. Glad to hear things are better now.

doghead


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 3, 2004)

Probably hands behind, I'm thinking.  Unless your captors deem otherwise.


----------



## Storyteller01 (Aug 4, 2004)

darn!! (mumble, mumble)

'kay...

What was the original plan?? 

I'll wait for another player to make the first move, unless it otherwise isn't safe to do do...


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 4, 2004)

*Enter Hesseroph, Dazed and Confused...*

~~~Oh yeah... Could someone clue me in on the original plan? I'll read back in the posts but if someone could tell me who this Baroness is and why we are there that would be great. Also... What was the plan behind binding half the party up? We seeking and detroying or just looking for a target?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 4, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If you can bear with me a while longer, I have a most excellent scene coming up.




Oh I doubt anyhow has any doubt about that... 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> partly because I'm trying to get some ducks in a row for you guys.




I wouldn't let them know your calling them ducks now.


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 4, 2004)

*Enter Hesseroph, Brilliant as always!!!*

~~~Ok so this is what I gather from what I have read... We are to "rescue" the baroness without killing her. We have locked up in chains all but three of us. The Fey'ri, Myself, and one other (Rogue?) and are attempting to use them to get past the guards.
~~~Once past the guards we shall request a reward (using the slaves as bargaining chips) and will attempt at this time to wisk her away.
~~~Now I understand I cant go back and give my imput on the plan (I'm a paranoid who almost never falls for traps) but I do need a few things answered.

_*~~~1: Did we decide on a meeting point and if so where is it and why do we need it?
~~~2: Who is and who is not in chains?
~~~3: Who is to be the leader? It appears to be "Nightswallow" so I am atempting to somewhat defer back to her. But I was wondering if it was decided. (Makes a huge differance.)
~~~4: How nasty have these demons been and can we take a few down easily?
~~~5: Was there any plan of escape? If so, what is it and how will we go about it?*_
~~~Thats about it for the moment, if I can make a few comments pre-plan as to enter my own input, that would be great, but if not, I'll improvise so no worries. Please get back to me ASAP because this all effects what I'll be doing soon. I have a sub-plan but dont know if I should share it with everyone else? 
~~~Dont worry guys, we'll be fine! We can take this whole place down around thier ears! Just going to take a great deal of guile and opportunistic timing. What say you?


----------



## Storyteller01 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hesseroph~~~Dont worry guys said:
			
		

> famous last words, but I'm in!!!
> 
> Just member folks, honorably dead is still dead... pick your target and fight intelligently... (a new character quote )
> 
> ...


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 4, 2004)

*Enter Hesseroph: Angry fuzzy monkey!*

~~~Yeah no worries... I say it all the time and as to this day... have only lost two characters since 1994. So in one decade I lost a 5th level fighter to a 300 foot fall (After my party killed the thing floating down this giant hole with me hanging underneath it... stupid party) and a 6th level rogue from a very angry adult white dragon (after I was hit by its breath weapon three times indirectly... stupid thing never saw me too!) both in the Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil.
~~~Anyone who knows that setting knows you fly through characters quite quickly. But yeah... I've said it a bunch of times... No worries... We'll be fine!  
~~~As for the plan... I was thinking if we all play it real cool we should be fine... Success follows thoughs who are flexable enough to grab opportunity. A little follow the leader and trust in the party, we will come out on top!
~~~Anywho, if we do play our cards right we will be able to wipe this whole place out, one piece at a time.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 4, 2004)

sorry for the intrusion, but dang it hess check your e-mail... we've got ourselves a forum


----------



## doghead (Aug 4, 2004)

If its ok with you Iseda, I think a little discussion would be a good thing here. I've been through the ic thread once when I was preparing to take over Sylinda, but its a bit fuzzy. The characters have been travelling for a week, but I'm still trying to sort out whos who and does what. 

I do remember that we had to avoid killing the Baroness before we had retrieved something. Her soul I think, which is in the hands of a demon?

Half of the party is bound and acting as captives as a way of getting everyone inside. The plan after that was to 'improvise'.

Like a couple of others I think, Sylinda is basically following the 'captors' lead.



			
				the angry fuzzy monkey said:
			
		

> ~~~1: Did we decide on a meeting point and if so where is it and why do we need it?
> ~~~2: Who is and who is not in chains?
> ~~~3: Who is to be the leader? It appears to be "Nightswallow" so I am atempting to somewhat defer back to her. But I was wondering if it was decided. (Makes a huge differance.)
> ~~~4: How nasty have these demons been and can we take a few down easily?
> ~~~5: Was there any plan of escape? If so, what is it and how will we go about it?




From Sylinda point of view -

1 - The meeting point was a place where we buried the statue, a little before we arrived at the first guard post.
2 - Norin (monk/saint) and Sylinda (druid) are in chains. Sebastian (paladin type) and 'Nightwing' (a redeemed infernal?) are not. The others I'm not sure of off the top of my head.
3 - There is none as far as I am aware. Not a good situation I think. Sebastian was initially quite determined to run it this way. Sylinda disagreed, but eventually stepped back. She felt it was better to have one clear (if flawed plan) than to risk confusion as to what was happening. At that point, to Sylinda it looked like it was going to be Sebastian who called the game plan.
4 - We ran into one bunch. They didn't seem easy, but it was before my time.
5 - 'Improvise' was the best we could agree on. There seemed to be a reluctance to consider the possibility of not being successful the first time.

BS - I did wonder if we were the ducks Iseda was lining up.

the head of the dog


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 4, 2004)

Hesseroph,

You may want to look at Isida's Vile Darkness Rogues Gallery,  looking for Aekir, my character.  Our character's histories, at least briefly, are interconnected and it may become relevant here shortly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 4, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> You may want to look at Isida's Vile Darkness Rogues Gallery,  looking for Aekir, my character.




If you don't want to see the other characters, for what ever reason, here a dirrect link: Aekir 

I'll give 5 bucks to whoever kills him...  That'll teach him to attack a young innocent girl.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey, I have never attacked a young innocent girl...

Your character sure, but not a young innocent girl.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 4, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Your character sure, but not a young innocent girl.




and you knew this before you attacked her?


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 4, 2004)

*Enter Hesseroph: Once Frazzled now Informed Monkey!*

~~~Ok I read up on that nasty guy. Not sure what history they had together... Should probably read all of Sebastions history then eh?  
~~~Well seems like I have a bit of studing to do... Thanks for the input.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and you knew this before you attacked her?




Still _in gameplay_ I have never attacked an innocent young girl, despite my intentions.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 5, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Still _in gameplay_ I have never attacked an innocent young girl, despite my intentions.




 Don't make me raise it to ten dollars.


----------



## Jaik (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm running Darren, who is currently one of the "captors."  He's trying to blend into the background and really hoping he remembered to bring his sap along.  He's planning to take out as many guards as possible by surprise, then flank and subdual sneak attack the baroness.  As an insight to his character, he's really not a very nice guy.  He started out selfish and went downhill from there and is now trying to claw his way back to redemption.  His feats represent Lliira supporting his effort, but he still tends to take a pragmatic view of things.


----------



## Storyteller01 (Aug 5, 2004)

I have Staeven, also a tied up member of the team. I'm running intereference for Darren (as well as helping him along on his path)

[I guess this is right. Fits the character description]


----------



## doghead (Aug 5, 2004)

Darrens subdual attack is worth keeping in mind. A nice solution to the problem of not being able to kill the Baroness til her soul has been restored to her.

I run Sylinda, a druid, currently bound. She has sworn a vow of poverty giving her fairly considerable bonuses in lew of equipment that she can't have. So even unarmed she should be able to fight quite well. Taking animal form will also be an option as she can cast spells while in that form. A bear or wolf? A snake. Any suggestions.

Iseda - At one point I suggested binding her with her staff across her shoulders. Is she bound that way? 

And would taking a weapon from a fallen opponent to fight with breach her vow of poverty? Even if it was to avoid having to touch undead (which goes against her vow of purity)?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi all, I'm back 

And a specific hi to Hesseroph.  Glad to see that Sebastion's with us again 

I play Nessa, an Aasimar Arcane Disciple (the Arcane Disciple being a variant on the Cleric class with some arcane magic capabilities).  Given her somewhat visible celestial heritage, she's another of the "captives".


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

Yeah, if Sylinda was supposed to be bound that way, then she is.  And taking a weapon to attack in a life or death situation doesn't violate the vow of poverty.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 10, 2004)

I play Saint Norin the Dawnkeeper, the character created and formerly played by Velenne, who is a monk that embodies the idaels of the church of Heironeus to the point they made a saint of him. He was once the son of a noble man, but he forwent all his possessions to stay true to his call.


----------



## doghead (Aug 10, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yeah, if Sylinda was supposed to be bound that way, then she is.  And taking a weapon to attack in a life or death situation doesn't violate the vow of poverty.



 It was just an idea, and a bit of a gimmie really. To be honest, I can't really see how it could be effectively done as there is nothing on a staff to tie her wrists to. So its your call - I'm probably inclined to say forget it (unless someone can come up with a feasible way of doing it).

Can I just confirm that it is a new day since she last Wild Shaped (before we met the first guards and she got a beating).

I'm going to go over Sylinda's spells and try and get my head around them. But one question, what about spell components. Have they all been taken away?

doghead


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 10, 2004)

I assume you guys, having tied yourselves up, would have put the spell components somewhere helpful, like in a hidden pocket or something.


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 10, 2004)

~~~Yeah dont worry too much about using a weapon to defend yourself. Dont forget you can use items that are not yours (ie Potions and Other things) so I assume you should be fine picking up anything as long as you dont keep it. Dont forget you can has as many normal simple weapons as you want.
~~~As for binding your shoulders, I dont see any way that could have been done unless we bound everyone the same way. So I dont know what you guys would have done.


----------



## Storyteller01 (Aug 17, 2004)

Anyone out there??


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm here.. waiting for everyone else to recover from charely I quess


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 17, 2004)

*Hesseroph: The Ghost with the Host!*

~~~Alive and well... Been checking this place about 20 times a day... Been quiet all around...


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey guys, just a heads up:

I believe Isida is on her way to Gen Con.  Probably won't be posting here until it is over.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 17, 2004)

Hesseroph said:
			
		

> ~~~Alive and well... Been checking this place about 20 times a day... Been quiet all around...




check your hotmail account


----------



## Storyteller01 (Aug 19, 2004)

I Have Hotmail!!??


----------



## Jaik (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm here, just got back from a business trip.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2004)

What's the layout of the room with Nessa, the rest of the "captives" and the Slavemaster and his guards like?  Would it be feasible for Nessa to drop a _fireball_ on the Slavemaster and some or all of the guards without hitting any of the rest of the group?


----------



## doghead (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm going to be gone from the 20th till the 4th of next month.

I was planning on having Sylinda use her limited ranged damage spells (Call Lighting and Flamestrike) to disrupt any spellcasters, then Wildshape (perhaps after a Bull's Str and/or Cats Grace?) and join the melee. A Cheetah was one option. Lots-o-speed. She can also  call up a flame blade if a weapon is needed.

Good luck.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Storyteller01 (Nov 4, 2004)

Anyone out there??


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2004)

Storyteller, we've moved into a new thread, Exalted Deeds versus Vile Darkness, the Final Confrontation!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah where we're getting our collective Butts handed to us!

I'm still trying to figure what I can do .. since I can't fly out of reach, my circle has not a darn thing going for it.. 

sorry.. didn't expect to fight the uberbaddies from your other game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2004)

Sorry Kain, there was a very high attack roll from a very determined assassin, and I rolled a 1 on your saving throw versus the death attack.  It's annoying when you're dead.    But I expected there to be high casualities in this game.  It's just going to be who dies first, the good guys, or the bad guys...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 4, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Sorry Kain, there was a very high attack roll from a very determined assassin, and I rolled a 1 on your saving throw versus the death attack. It's annoying when you're dead.  But I expected there to be high casualities in this game. It's just going to be who dies first, the good guys, or the bad guys...



I'm dead? I mean that I got nailed for like 5 LEVELS in 1 round. And then I see ACs: of like 35+ being tossed around. Didn't design the pc to be an uber fighter type.. since the intro did say roleplaying.. 

And I'm still trying to see how I got nailed so easily considering I was flying.

I'll take my lumps.. just been wondering that's all


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2004)

Ralam was on the ceiling.  Sorry Kain.


----------



## Storyteller01 (Nov 4, 2004)

Then I have a problem (WAHHHH!!!!!)

I access the web site via a school computer. Unfortunately, they instituted the use of a new firewall. Anything listed as "Game" is forbidden terratory (cuts down on bandwidth use, or some junk...). I had to access Enworld via cyberstreet.

In short, I CAN'T GET TO THE NEW LINK!!!!

You may need to find someone else to play Staven (I still have his stats if you need them...).

I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 4, 2004)

Would this link help: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=98754 ?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 5, 2004)

So? Am I dead or mearly hating life wiht over 50% of my levels gone? I'm confused now


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2004)

Hang on, I'm getting here!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 5, 2004)

Never mind, I see where.. 


I'll just shut up and play dead now. 


And I thought I had designed a fairly balanced charactter.. another lesson learned.


----------



## Storyteller01 (Nov 5, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Would this link help: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=98754 ?




It has, but I'm computer illiterate. Just...need...time..to...[bleehh!!]

(J/K, thanks fot the link. Just need time to figure out how to navigate the system)


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2004)

Isida,

Sylinda looks to me to have missed a turn (or more accurately, Aekir seems to have moved twice). Am I missing something? 

* Aekir moved and struck Nessa.
* Nessa screamed (which Sylinda heard) and backed off.
* Aekir moved up to her again, Nessa got an AoO.
* Sylinda cast Flame Strike.

I thought I would post it up here to avoid clogging up the ic thread.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

Ah, that's right, Aekir shouldn't have moved, which means he would have gotten hit by your spell.  I shall edit that in later.


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm still finding my way around 3.X. More often than not, when something looks odd, it's me thats missing something. I must admit that I find playing at this level a little scary (@.@) 

I can't even begin to imagine the level of havoc epic level characters could create.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 8, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> I can't even begin to imagine the level of havoc epic level characters could create.




Mostly they just argue about the rules.


I wasn't sure what had happened either, I think the end result of the what happened should have been...

Last Round
-Nessa casts her spell, Aekir moves
-Sylida has her action from last round (Nessa hasn't been attacked yet)

This round 
-Nessa casts and Aekir disrupts, Nessa moves
-Later this round Aekir moves to follow, Nessa Misses her attack of opportunity
-Sylida cast Flame Strike where Nessa and Aekir was (which isn't illogical, there was no way for Sylida to know Aekir had held from the previous round and you couldn't see Nessa attack)


I apologize for not paying closer attention.  Isida was distracting me with the Epic game


----------



## doghead (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey, we have a lurker.



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> Mostly they just argue about the rules.




LOL.

I just had a look over the rg thread for the epic game. Wrahn, you character is (in the best possible way) completely mad. Str 60. More HP than I can count. After that I was so boggled I couldn't really take much more in. 

Lovely descriptions and background work on all the characters I saw though. Its nice to see that it is not all about the numbers.

Isida. I'm impressed. I can't imagine how you would run such a game. It must get pretty ... random. I really should go and read the ic thread.

thotd


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 10, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hey, we have a lurker.




I have been following this thread since the beginning, I was going to try to join but Isida started her Vile Darkness game and I had always wanted to play a Soul Eater. 

Anyway, as far as Rahveon goes, he is impressive, but despite everything, he is not the one to be concerned about.

I have played in an epic game or two in my time, the danger are the casters. Rahveon, despite his massive brawn can't compete with the Architect summoning a horde of Astral Constructs that are stronger than he is that continually change to meet the circumstances of the combat or Pilmer casting several spells a round.

Epic combats, in my experience, tend to be, well, Epic.  I hope we don't have more than one or two, both for Isida's sanity and ours.  I just prefer the epic, larger than life stories and if combats aren't that important, a good back story and "looking" impressive is more important than combat ability.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi everyone, I'm back, and I've got a few questions for our ever-patient DM:

1) Does Nessa know where Aekir is presently?  If so, can she take a 5' step back from him without provoking an AoO?

2) Can you cast defensively when being threatened by an invisible attacker?

3) What spells does Nessa still have?  I know she's cast _purified sonicball_, _purified fireball_ and (unsuccessfully) _magic missile_, but I'm not sure what effect the negative levels will have had.

4) If the negative levels are removed, what is and isn't restored with them?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2004)

I need to edit the post, so lemme do that and then I can answer some of your questions better.  But at the moment, you don't know where he is.  If you know you're being attacked by an invisible attacker, then yes, you may cast defensively.  You've cast only the three spells you mentioned, but the negative levels mean you lose your highest level spell I think.  If the negative levels are removed, then everything comes back, I believe.


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2004)

A Heads Up.

It looks like I'm going to be away from the keyboard for about a week. At this point looks like it will be from the 9th to the 14th of December. During this time I suspect that my internet access will be minimal.

Feel free to ghost Sylinda during this time as needed.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey guys, this final confrontation is taking a lot longer than I thought, so would you guys mind if I were to abstract some stuff to move this along quicker?  There's one last big scene coming up, and I think I'd like to try to wrap this up before the New Year.  Yay?  Nay?


----------



## Jaik (Dec 13, 2004)

Works for me, I think I'vw gotten my licks in.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 13, 2004)

works for me too 

if there's a rush in the end, I must warn that I'll be away from 27th to 29th


----------



## Jarval (Dec 13, 2004)

Abstract away   I can imagine this battle is a beast to try and run, so anything that makes your life easier is good.


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2004)

If it helps give the game some momentum, abstract away. Concluding this by New Year works for me.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Isida,

Are we going to draw the curtain closed on this one?

It was fun playing in the deep end, but I must admit, all those numbers and spells were alot for this little dog's brain. I can't really imagine running a game at this level.

If ever you are running a game back in the shallow end that could use a "young Sylinda", I'd love to give that a shot.

thotd.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 9, 2005)

Well I'm still dead. 

Just wondering who won myself.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm sorry, I'm just such a lazy bum.  I will try to get the ending up tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 10, 2005)

The tale is finished!  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2025204#post2025204


----------



## doghead (Feb 10, 2005)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well I'm still dead.
> 
> Just wondering who won myself.





We all did!

Thanks Isida. And see you round the boards.

the head of the dog


----------



## doghead (May 14, 2005)

*Should be sleeping ...*

Hey all (anyone?)

Remember Sylinda Heartmantle? Druid 5 / Swanmay 7. When playing her I sometimes wondered what she would look like as a straight Druid (a bit more feral and with more Wild Shape goodness). A recruiting thread prompted me to have a stab at reworking her, but I hit a wall with the (Exalted) feats, particularly Vow of Poverty. I couldn't reverse engineer it to see how the bonuses acrued. 

The game in question has closed, so its mostly just an exercise in curiosity. But I thought I would ask here before binning the file. Does anyone know if the Exalted material is available as a SRD online (like the Psionic and Divine material)?

I case you are interested, this is what I have so far. Its still rather rough and ready at this stage. [sblock]Sylinda Heartmantle
Female Human Druid 11

Alignment: Neutral Good
Height: 5'3"
Weight: 115 lb.
Hair: Blond
Eyes: Green Flecked with gold
Deity: Elhonna

Str: 12 (+1) [04 points]
Dex: 12 (+1) [04 points]
Con: 12 (+1) [04 points]
Int: 14 (+2) [06 points, +x feat?]
Wis: 18 (+4) [12 points, +2 4th/8th, +x feat?]
Cha: 10 (+0) [02 points]

Class and Racial Abilties:
Bonus feat at first level
Bonus skill points at first and subsequent levels
Animal Companion
Nature Sense (+2 Knowledge (nature) & Survival checks)
Wild Empathy (bonus +14 to check)
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step
Resist Nature's Lure (+4 bonus vs fey spells)
Wild Shape (4/day)
Wild Shape (large)
Venom Immunity
Wild Shape (tiny)

Hit Dice: 11d8+11 (hp: xx)
AC: 11 ________[+1 Dex, +x feat?]
Init: +1 ______[+1 Dex]
Speed: 30ft ___[base 30 feat, light armour, light load]
ACP: --

Saves:
Fort +8 _______[+7 base, +1 Con, +x feat?]
Refl +4 _______[+3 base, +1 Dex, +x feat?]
Will +11 ______[+7 base, +4 Wis, +x feat?]

BAB: +8/+3
Melee: +12/+7 (1d6+0, x2, quarterstaff)
Melee: +12/+7 (1d4+0, 19-20x2, daggar)
Range: +09/+4 (1d4+0, 19-20x2, 10 ft., daggar)

Skills: [Druid (4+2+1)*14 = 98]
Concentration +12 ______[11 ranks, +1 Con]
Diplomacy +5 ___________[05 ranks, +0 Cha]
Handle Animal +11 ______[11 ranks, +0 Cha]
Heal +17 _______________[11 ranks, +4 Wis, +2 syn]
Knowledge (nature) +14 _[11 ranks, +1 Int, +2 class]
Listen +15 _____________[11 ranks, +4 Wis]
Prof. (herbalist) +10 __[05 ranks, +4 Wis]
Spellcraft +12 _________[11 ranks, +2 Int]
Spot +15 _______________[11 ranks, +4 Wis]
Survival +11 ___________[05 ranks, +4 Wis, +2 class]
Swim +6 ________________[05 ranks, +1 Str]

Feats:
[hb] Sacred Vow (Exalted)
[l1] Vow of Poverty (Exalted)
[l3] Intuititive Attack (Exalted)
[l6] Natural Spell
[l9] 

Languages:
Common, Druidic, Sylvan, Giant.

Spells per day:
Orisons (6):
Level 1 (5+1):
Level 2 (4+1):
Level 3 (4+1):
Level 4 (3+1):
Level 5 (2):
Level 6 (1):

Equipment:
Simple Tunic and breeches, boots, light cloak, quarterstaff, dagger, 3 vials holy water

Forms:

Companions and Cohorts:

Companion: Female Brown Bear
HD:
Initiative:
Speed:
AC:
Attacks:
Damage:
Face/Reach:
SA:
SQ:
Savess:
Abilities:
Skills:
Lang:

Appearance:
Sylinda is a slim woman with tangled brown locks and piercing green eyes. Her skin has a dark tan that seems to imply many days under the sun. She carries almost nothing with her, save a walking stick, a simple dagger. All else is naught but the clothes on her back. There is also a hint of the fey about her, a glint in her eyes, the lightness of her step, nothing definable, but there is a sense that Sylinda has a connection with the wild and fey places of the world.

Personality:
Quick to laugh, Sylinda spends much of her time being amused at the world around her. She has a great love for and desire to preserve the natural world. She loves animals of all kind, and holds a special place in her heart for birds. She is a fierce combatant and wielder of spells on behalf of the natural world, seeking to defend it from those who would defile it. She especially abhors undead in all their forms as they are aberrations from the natural cycle.[/sblock]


----------

